#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-25
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly ubuntu-application + indicator template don't work <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155597/quickly-ubuntu-application-indicator-template-dont-work>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to use Events (GdkEvents) in Glade <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155603/how-to-use-events-gdkevents-in-glade>
<twobottux> auappdev: I can't submit my app to The Ubuntu App Showdown <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155619/i-cant-submit-my-app-to-the-ubuntu-app-showdown>
<dholbach> good morning
<twobottux> auappdev: would use of nepomuk be allowed in the app developer contest <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155694/would-use-of-nepomuk-be-allowed-in-the-app-developer-contest>
<twobottux> auappdev: Trying to create a GtkTreeView from Python, doesn't seem to work <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155715/trying-to-create-a-gtktreeview-from-python-doesnt-seem-to-work>
<twobottux> auappdev: Can something be installed in /usr by my app showdown project? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155714/can-something-be-installed-in-usr-by-my-app-showdown-project>
<twobottux> auappdev: About root privilages for my application <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155745/about-root-privilages-for-my-application>
<nafcool> hey
<nafcool> I'm developing my app for the showdown
<nafcool> how will i write a file for the dependencies?
<nafcool> will it be a configure file?
<zserge> Hi, guys! I have a question about ubuntu app showdown. It's said in the rules, that the app must run from /opt. But what if the app contains a lens, that should be installed to /usr/share/unity/lenses? Is it allowed?
<twobottux> auappdev: How can I export PGP keys I used for registration on PPA and then import in virtual machine's Ubuntu? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155767/how-can-i-export-pgp-keys-i-used-for-registration-on-ppa-and-then-import-in-virt>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I import my PPA signing keys from a host into a virtual machine? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155767/how-do-i-import-my-ppa-signing-keys-from-a-host-into-a-virtual-machine>
<Phoenix87> hi
<Phoenix87> how can I package a nautilus extension along with my app (developed with quickly)?
<Phoenix87> I have created and added a new key to my launchpad account, but quickly share gives "'No gpg key set matching launchpad one found.'"
<twobottux> auappdev: Problems starting to use Launchpad <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155844/problems-starting-to-use-launchpad>
<RobinJ> why can't i import webkit when using quickly?
<twobottux> auappdev: problem in app-simple player <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155887/problem-in-app-simple-player>
<mario_> hi all
<mario_> is here anyone who can answer me here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155714/can-something-be-installed-in-usr-by-my-app-showdown-project ?
<mario_> it is too important for continue my project for the contest :)
<twobottux> auappdev: How to force text to resize together with window? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155981/how-to-force-text-to-resize-together-with-window>
<twobottux> auappdev: Error running "quickly share --ppa share" <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155997/error-running-quickly-share-ppa-share>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-26
<twobottux> auappdev: Need Help on UI design! <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156014/need-help-on-ui-design>
<twobottux> auappdev: Help on app directories? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156018/help-on-app-directories>
<e4g> Hello everyone.
<e4g> I have a couple questions about the App Showdown if anyone is around.
<e4g> In the rules it says that "The application must contain exclusively original code"
<e4g> I had planned on submitting an application that hosts digital comic books from a users computer so that they can be accessed from any browser.
<e4g> However, the comics are presented using jquery and a couple jquery plugins not created by me.
<e4g> The backend and html are all mine, just not some of the javascript. I'm assuming that this would disqualify the application?
<e4g> The javascript is licensed under the CC 3.0 license (if that matters).
<twobottux> auappdev: Why does "quickly share --ppa share" abort with a "can't create" error? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155997/why-does-quickly-share-ppa-share-abort-with-a-cant-create-error>
<will> hey guys. has anyone done any custom drawing with python?
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I get a get the left pane of my GUI app to talk to the right pane? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156014/how-do-i-get-a-get-the-left-pane-of-my-gui-app-to-talk-to-the-right-pane>
<imnichol> python3 can't find the module gtk, is it named something different for version 3?
<will>  is anyone using webkit with pyGTK?
<kotakotakota> hi there!  just a quick question: does quickly have tab completion in bash?  i thought i heard the devs in ubuntu app showdown mention it but i may be wrong.
<kotakotakota> nevermind, i rebooted and it works fine for me now.
<will>  is anyone using webkit with pyGTK?
<will> oh whoops. sent that twice, sorry. i've actually fixed my problem now :)
<twobottux> auappdev: How to add multiple pages which can be switched on press of a button in pyGTK using quickly? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156083/how-to-add-multiple-pages-which-can-be-switched-on-press-of-a-button-in-pygtk-us>
<skkeeper> hi everyone :)
<dholbach> good morning
<twobottux> auappdev: UbuntuAppShowDown: Which folder can I use for my app <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156103/ubuntuappshowdown-which-folder-can-i-use-for-my-app>
<twobottux> auappdev: Is this Ubuntu One DBus signal connection code correct? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156135/is-this-ubuntu-one-dbus-signal-connection-code-correct>
<tvnmsk> QUESTION: which widget should i use to display dynamic data inside a table? i have looked at gtk.table but it doenst support add, remove, .. etc functions, any suggestions?
<RobinJ> can anyone help me with the ppa stuff? quickly constantly keeps throwing errors or crashing
<RobinJ> >.<
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly Project System-Notifications dont work ("import pynotify" fails) <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156197/quickly-project-system-notifications-dont-work-import-pynotify-fails>
<RobinJ> hello? is there anyone here?
<RobinJ> quickly's autogenerated code is causing trouble
<cedeon> hi all, I wonder if someone could help me with 'Quickly debug' im having real troubles.  winpdb itself is crashing every time even though 'quickly run' runs fine.  Ive stepped through the code and it crashes on Gio.Settings with error 'Settings schema 'net.launchpad blahblah' is not installed
<cedeon> i've checked around and i have a schema file in data/glib-2.0/ and ive checked its well formed.  The wierd thing is i haven't changed any code since it was debugging fine although i have started syncing my whole quickly folder with Ubuntu One
<RobinJ> yeah same problem here, debug doesn't work
<cedeon> It was working fine yesterday.. perhaps a broken update?
<RobinJ> never worked for me, so no idea
<cedeon> Its so frustrating, no exception or anything just a straight winpdb crash :(
<RobinJ> but appart from me, it seems everyone's gone
<RobinJ> --> askubuntu.com
<twobottux> auappdev: Can't show preferences dialog <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156226/cant-show-preferences-dialog>
<twobottux> auappdev: What is mean by application must run out of /opt? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156232/what-is-mean-by-application-must-run-out-of-opt>
<zoopster> cedeon: try opening a bug against quickly - that way someone is email notified
<RobinJ> anyone who's good with python here?
<RobinJ> <twobottux> auappdev: Can't show preferences dialog <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156226/cant-show-preferences-dialog>
<cedeon> zoopster: ok will do
<cedeon> btw i have to say.. absolutely hate the choice of name for quickly.. makes it a nightmare to find support using search engines.. why pick an adverb!?
<RobinJ> xd
<zoopster> cedeon: that's funny....never thought about that since I've never searched for it. That makes a good bug!
<RobinJ> what about C then? it's even worse :p
<twobottux> auappdev: 'quickly debug' (winpdb) debugger crashes with no exception <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156242/quickly-debug-winpdb-debugger-crashes-with-no-exception>
<cedeon> lol yes bug #101 dont use adverbs :P
<RobinJ> type C in google and you find a load of bullshit
<twobottux> auappdev: UbuntuAppShowDown: Use Ubuntu's toolbar theme and own icons <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156249/ubuntuappshowdown-use-ubuntus-toolbar-theme-and-own-icons> || Strangely quickly runs but debugger crashes with no exception <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156242/strangely-quickly-runs-but-debugger-crashes-with-no-exception>
<twobottux> auappdev: AppShowdown: what does "must run from /opt" actually mean? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156232/appshowdown-what-does-must-run-from-opt-actually-mean>
<RobinJ> goddamnit quickly is driving me nuts
<RobinJ> now even the tutorial cvommand doesn't work anymore
<RobinJ> WTF
<RobinJ> the pangolin strikes again
<RobinJ> buggy shit
<twobottux> auappdev: How to get Yelp to open the docs? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156259/how-to-get-yelp-to-open-the-docs>
<twobottux> auappdev: Ubuntu App Contest - Open Source Libraries <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156271/ubuntu-app-contest-open-source-libraries>
<twobottux> auappdev: Can I submit an application started one year ago to the Ubuntu App Showdown? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156274/can-i-submit-an-application-started-one-year-ago-to-the-ubuntu-app-showdown>
<twobottux> auappdev: Can't upload project to PPA using Quickly <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156372/cant-upload-project-to-ppa-using-quickly>
<SSYKES> anyone there?
<twobottux> auappdev: How to submit ideas for the Ubuntu Apps Showdown to reddit? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156403/how-to-submit-ideas-for-the-ubuntu-apps-showdown-to-reddit>
<twobottux> auappdev: Can I use other open source libraries in the application contest? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156271/can-i-use-other-open-source-libraries-in-the-application-contest> || How can I figure out which theme is used by the user? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156249/how-can-i-figure-out-which-theme-is-used-by-the-user> || What does "must run from /opt" actually mean? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/1562
<twobottux> auappdev: How to access menu of indicator? (python/quickly) <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156423/how-to-access-menu-of-indicator-python-quickly>
<Compt> Hey everyone, I have run into an issue while using Glade. When one creates a button, how does one signal it to execute an application (the command name the terminal uses) when activated?
<mhall119> Compt: you want clicking the button to launch a different process?
<Compt> That is correct. For instance, if I were to click on a button, and have it launch "terminal", how to I link it to outside processes?
<mhall119> are you using python?
<mhall119> Compt: if using python, the subprocess module will let you run external commands
<Compt> Yeah, it uses GTK and Python
<mhall119> ok, I think glade will connect your button to a method called "def on_<button_name>_clicked()" in your Python class for that window
<mhall119> and in that method you would use the 'subprocess' module to call your external commands
<Compt> Ok, thanks :D. I did have the def on_(mybuttonname)_clicked() in gedit, but I did not know about the subprocess module
<Compt> Thanks for your input :)
<RobinJ> mhall119; any idea how people make that toolbar like you can see in the software centre and ubuntu accomplishments?
<RobinJ> or anyone else?
<Compt> <RobinJ>, if you are talking about the Ubuntu Accomplishments System, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Installing
<RobinJ> Compt; how is that related?
<Compt> You said "ubuntu accomplishments", so I thought you were talking about the Ubuntu Accomplishments System
<ajmitch> RobinJ: http://askubuntu.com/a/68392/129 perhaps?
<RobinJ> not talking about that...
<RobinJ> ajmitch; this stuff; http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4fea24a0e1cef/4fea24a0df9cb-Screenshot_from_2012-06-26_23%3A07%3A33.png
<ajmitch> the dark toolbar, or the size of the buttons?
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I get QSystemTrayIcon to show up in Gnome 3? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155545/how-do-i-get-qsystemtrayicon-to-show-up-in-gnome-3>
<mhall119> RobinJ: yes, that was covered in the Glade session last week
<RobinJ> oh? ok i'll watch that :p
<RobinJ> still had exams back then so hadn't started yet. thanks mhall119 :)
<mhall119> RobinJ: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/qreator/trunk/view/head:/qreator/QreatorWindow.py#L56 lines 57 and 58 are what you need to do
<mhall119> replacing 'toolbar1' with the name of the toolbar you want to set that style on
<luke__> Can someone help me? I'm writing an app using quickly and I want a 'new' option. i.e. the user clicks it and a new instance of the program runs. How do I code this?
<RobinJ> mhall119; that's what i have. but it doesn't look the same
<mhall119> luke__: the easiest was it to run the executable for your app in a new process
<RobinJ> this is what it looks like for me; http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4fea2638dccce/4fea2638db16c-Screenshot_from_2012-06-26_23%3A14%3A19.png
<luke__> How do I do that? I tried call but that's not in a new process.
<mhall119> RobinJ: is that the default Ubuntu theme you're using?
<RobinJ> yep
<mhall119> hmmm, I'm not sure then
<RobinJ> self.builder.get_object ('toolbar1').get_style_context ().add_class (Gtk.STYLE_CLASS_PRIMARY_TOOLBAR)
<twobottux> auappdev: Why my MainWindow doesn't get he focus? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156456/why-my-mainwindow-doesnt-get-he-focus>
<RobinJ> why do i always seem to be the odd one out >.<
<RobinJ> if it works for 99 people, then it doesn't work for me
<mhall119> just lucky I guess
<RobinJ> unlucky you mean
<RobinJ> good night folks. i'm definitely going to regret staying up late when my alarm clock wakes me up in 7 hours >.< thanks again mhall119 and jono
<twobottux> auappdev: Maximize and Minimize Buttons disabled on my Quickly application <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156488/maximize-and-minimize-buttons-disabled-on-my-quickly-application>
<twobottux> auappdev: Would the use of nepomuk be allowed in the app developer contest? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155694/would-the-use-of-nepomuk-be-allowed-in-the-app-developer-contest>
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly share error (Can't upload to ppa) <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156504/quickly-share-error-cant-upload-to-ppa>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-27
<twobottux> auappdev: Error when running quickly share <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156509/error-when-running-quickly-share>
<twobottux> auappdev: Why does GtkCalendar counts months from 0? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156538/why-does-gtkcalendar-counts-months-from-0>
<Anxi80> Not the best way to as for help regarding GtkCalendar lol
<will> hey guys. when i do quickly package, it complains that it doesn't recognise both setup.py and all my .py files that i created myself
<will> and that continuing is a bad idea (infact it just says "aborting")
<will> what am i doing wrong?
<will> ah, it was picking up the soandso.py~ files that gedit had created?
<twobottux> auappdev: Why doesn't my MainWindow get focus? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156456/why-doesnt-my-mainwindow-get-focus>
<dholbach> good morning
<twobottux> auappdev: Opening 2 top level windows (quickly/pygtk) <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156611/opening-2-top-level-windows-quickly-pygtk> || PyGTK: Opening Links in Default Web Browser <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156609/pygtk-opening-links-in-default-web-browser>
<cedeon> Hi all,  Any quickly gurus alive that can help me understand the ubuntu-application template helper classes?
<RobinJ> anyone who can help me with a bit of a logical problem?
<RobinJ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062307/ << this causes an infinite loop, as every time i set the active property the event is triggered again
<RobinJ> everyone in coma again? :(
<cedeon> thats a logic problem, yur better off doing something like toggled = ! state so that it always sets the opposite of what ever it is
<RobinJ> cedeon; won't help in my case, will it? i need to make sure only one of the buttons can be active
<RobinJ> at the same time
<twobottux> auappdev: What is mean by application must run out of /opt? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156232/what-is-mean-by-application-must-run-out-of-opt>
<RobinJ> let's see if i have more succes on stack overflow than on ask ubuntu
<RawChid> Already solved your problem RobinJ?
<RawChid> i need to make sure  only one of the buttons can be active
<RobinJ> RawChid; nope, but got a bigger problem for now
<RobinJ> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11225021/passing-a-variable-to-a-dialog
<cedeon> Does anyone know the best container widget to use if i want a scrollable list of composite widgets that can be appended to /removed programmatically?
<cedeon> The only thing i know is the GtkBox but i want items to stay the same height
<RawChid> One problem at a time :P
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly Glade Button link to external program <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156467/quickly-glade-button-link-to-external-program> || Quickly message box <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156340/quickly-message-box>
<twobottux> auappdev: When completing the form at myapps.developer.ubuntu.com, should i change the Suggested package name? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156787/when-completing-the-form-at-myapps-developer-ubuntu-com-should-i-change-the-sug>
<Aman_> Hello
<Aman_> I have a couple of questions about the ubuntu app showdown contest
<Aman_> Anybody here?
<leo-unglaub> Aman_: you should ask mhall119
<twobottux> auappdev: Is porting a game to Ubuntu fine for the Ubuntu App Showdown? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156812/is-porting-a-game-to-ubuntu-fine-for-the-ubuntu-app-showdown>
<vance-turner1> How do I add autocomplete features to PyDEV for GTK3? I'm new to GTK; so some help from the IDE would be nice
<mhall119> vance-turner1: PyDEV is an IDE?
<vance-turner1> No, I'm sorry. PyDev is an addon for Eclipse. PyDev also comes preinstalled with Aptana
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> autocomplete might be difficult with GTK3, since it's all discovered at runtime via GObject introspection
<vance-turner1> Oh, that would explain why there is no docs on the internet for doing what I want.
<mhall119> yeah, the only GTK3 docs are for C, every other language uses GIR to call them dynamicaqlly
<vance-turner1> Just to make sure we are talking about the same thing, I am using Quickly to build an app for the showdown. I want to get autocompletion for gtk3 python content in the python files.
<mhall119> vance-turner1: right, and GTK3 uses something called GObject Introspection, which allows other languages to directly call the C library code
<mhall119> so in your app, you have python that does things like "from gi.repository import Gtk"
<vance-turner1> mhall119: Exactly.
<mhall119> that's loading the Gtk bindings by looking at the GObject meta-data
<mhall119> so there isn't any Python code for Gtk, it's built at runtime when you call that
<mhall119> and if there isn't any Python code, then PyDEV won't be able to auto-complete it using normal inspection methods
<mhall119> now, you might be able to get PyDEV to look at the GObject meta-data to build it's autocomplete data
<vance-turner1> Ok, now things make sense. I'll just use the docs then. This is the best GTK3 Python docs right? : http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html
<twobottux> auappdev: Glade Widget Color <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156868/glade-widget-color>
<vance-turner1> Thanks for the help.
<penguin> where can i find a list of functions to implement into an webkit based browser... i am trying to make a more advanced browser than is in the get started tutorial
<Hamdon> Hi, would anyone know the easiest way to create a file chooser dialog when a button is clicked using glade and gtk?
<JanC> eh
<JanC> did you actually look at glade?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-28
<Hamdon> Yes
<JanC> (there is a file chooser button in there by default
<penguin> does anyone know the function to "go forward" and "go backward" in webkit
<penguin> via python
<penguin> im trying to expand on the tutorial
<JanC> penguin: did you check the C docs?
<penguin> sorry... im a newbie
<penguin> dont know what that is
<JanC> http://www.webkitgtk.org/reference/webkitgtk/stable/index.html I think
<penguin> where do i look
<penguin> nvm
<penguin> ty
<JanC> the way to use webkit/gtk from python should be equivalent
<JanC> http://www.webkitgtk.org/reference/webkitgtk/stable/WebKitWebBackForwardList.html look relevant to your question  ☺
<stlsaint> Hello all, Can tell me the file used to set default apps on unity bar?
<mhall119> stlsaint: it's in dconf
<mhall119> IIRC
<stlsaint> mhall119: right, i open it up but cant tell how to edit it. right click, double click, cant seem to edit the favorites
<tr3nton> Using quickly, I chuck some images in data/media/ folder ; and when referring to these in glade, use: ../media/image.png . In code, I found to use data/media/image.png. Is there a better practice for referring to images stored there? Thinking that reference wouldn't work once installed ... looking at the media player example, I see they just use the helpers module, e.g. helpers.get_media_file("image.png")
<dholbach> good morning
<jvrbanac> good morning to you too
<vignesh> hi, what is the best way to store the data associated with an app in ubuntu?
<vignesh> I am trying quickly...
<vignesh> Is sqlite a good option
<twobottux> auappdev: python3 can partecipate to Ubuntu app showdown? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157101/python3-can-partecipate-to-ubuntu-app-showdown>
<twobottux> auappdev: Ubuntu App Showdown: Commercial applications <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157117/ubuntu-app-showdown-commercial-applications> || Adding a deamon to quickly app? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157108/adding-a-deamon-to-quickly-app>
<cedeon> hi all
<twobottux> auappdev: Ambiance theme text stays black - Jono Bacon - Creating First Ubuntu Application <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157123/ambiance-theme-text-stays-black-jono-bacon-creating-first-ubuntu-application>
<x_or> Are there alteratives to using quickly and putting apps inside the app store?  I love the simplicity of quickly, but I don't know python.  I would prefer something for ruby if it exists...
<twobottux> auappdev: Ambiance theme text stays black - <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157123/ambiance-theme-text-stays-black>
<twobottux> auappdev: Opening a Window within an already open window (Quickly/Glade) <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157131/opening-a-window-within-an-already-open-window-quickly-glade>
<zoopster> x_or: you don't need to use quickly, but I think the intent is to bring the app into extras so it doesn't have to go into "the store"
<x_or> zoopster: OK, I'm not sure what you mean by "bring the app into extras"...
<zoopster> x_or: extras.ubuntu.com is where applications submitted through myapps for review by the Application Review Board are placed once approved.  Extras is a repository that allows for post-release applications to be released
<twobottux> auappdev: python3 can participate to Ubuntu app showdown? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157101/python3-can-participate-to-ubuntu-app-showdown>
<twobottux> auappdev: Dynamic quicklist: how to reference to .desktop file? (installed in /opt) <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157178/dynamic-quicklist-how-to-reference-to-desktop-file-installed-in-opt>
<Compt> Hey everyone, I have a question regarding Glade and Quickly. Is it possible to map a button to a notebook within the same program. Like say for instance I have a toolbar with a button on it. Can I link it to, say page 3, on the notebook widget?
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly/Glade linking a button to notebook page <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157186/quickly-glade-linking-a-button-to-notebook-page>
<Compt> lol that's my post ^_^
<lemaire> if I create a package using 'quickly package --extras', does that package generate a .desktop file after installation, because I can't seem to find it..
<twobottux> auappdev: How to reference to .desktop file? (installed in /opt) in a dynamic quicklist? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157178/how-to-reference-to-desktop-file-installed-in-opt-in-a-dynamic-quicklist>
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly app Unity support <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157228/quickly-app-unity-support>
<twobottux> auappdev: GTK+ Custom Accelarator Groups <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157247/gtk-custom-accelarator-groups> || Webview load specific URL (Quickly/Glade) <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157246/webview-load-specific-url-quickly-glade>
<cedeon> so i just spent the last hour in winpdb tearing my hair out about a piece of code only to realise that winpdb was loading all the old *.pyc files so none of my changes made a difference until i nuked all the *.pyc.
<cedeon> seriously, what kind of insanity is that for a debugger
<cedeon> *calms down from rage-fit* sorry guys this window was my closest vent point, im good now :)
<Compt> Hey guys, it's me again. I was wondering if there was a way to tell Webkit to load a specific URL upon a click of a notebook label. So for instance, if I were to click "page 2" on my notebook, the tab would open and webkit would launch the URL of my choice.
<cedeon> sure, just embed it as normal and set up a callback on the "switch-page" signal
<cedeon> in quickly it would be def on_notebook1_switch-page(self,widget): i believe
<Compt> Ok (thanks for the response), I have it embed already, but where is the field to launch the specific URL?
<cedeon> unsure gotta be in the docs somewhere
<cedeon> theres no ui element packed with it, you'll have to make your own like a GtkEntry or something
<Compt> Ok, thanks
<x_or> Anyone know of a way to authenticate a quickly app via Google OpenID or Facebook?
<twobottux> auappdev: "No Launchpad project set" - Quickly <http://askubuntu.com/questions/156707/no-launchpad-project-set-quickly>
<commandoline> x_or: openid isn't meant for logging in desktop apps since it requires a callback on a webserver.
<commandoline> there are apis for desktop apps available though
<x_or> commandoline:  OK, yeah, I think I meant to say oauth using google.  I'
<x_or> will look up desktop apps authenticating into google services, good idea.
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly & Ubuntu App Developer: Returns "State: Failed to build" <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157277/quickly-ubuntu-app-developer-returns-state-failed-to-build>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to change GtkWidget background in GTK3? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157283/how-to-change-gtkwidget-background-in-gtk3>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to apply gradient background to GtkWidget in GTK3? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157286/how-to-apply-gradient-background-to-gtkwidget-in-gtk3>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to draw on mouse click in Gtk.DrawingArea using pygi <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157290/how-to-draw-on-mouse-click-in-gtk-drawingarea-using-pygi>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I use the Unity methods in Quickly's python code? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157228/how-do-i-use-the-unity-methods-in-quicklys-python-code>
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly/Glade autoadjust text position <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157334/quickly-glade-autoadjust-text-position>
<chimney> Heyo
<chimney> I want to write a script (bash,perl) which runs continuous an checks if eth0 is up. which file or which function I've to call for gretiing this information?
<chimney> s/gretiing/getting/
<chimney> I also want to signal traffic like the leds on a switch
<chimney> ok I must leave due to rl will be back in an hour hopefully.
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly. adding button to grid <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157351/quickly-adding-button-to-grid>
<twobottux> auappdev: Wikipedia lens example broken <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157364/wikipedia-lens-example-broken>
<chimney> hi. I'm back :)
<chimney> someone awake?
<zoopster> not sure if someone's awake at the moment
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-29
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly add Scrolling to Window <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157384/quickly-add-scrolling-to-window>
<twobottux> auappdev: Application won't run when installed in "/opt" <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157388/application-wont-run-when-installed-in-opt>
<Anxi80> What is the path for accessing things like DVD drives?
<twobottux> auappdev: Connenct a method for a window destroy <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157480/connenct-a-method-for-a-window-destroy>
<dholbach> good morning
<twobottux> auappdev: Connect a method for window destroy <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157480/connect-a-method-for-window-destroy>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to set PyGtk toolbuttons label color? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157510/how-to-set-pygtk-toolbuttons-label-color>
<twobottux> auappdev: Problem with 'insert_at_cursor' attribute <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157556/problem-with-insert-at-cursor-attribute>
<twobottux> auappdev: Adding button to grid in Quickly <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157351/adding-button-to-grid-in-quickly>
<The_Fred> hello
<The_Fred> I have submitted an app and its at the review stage... how long does this take?
<zoopster> The_Fred: open source and free (as in beer)?
<The_Fred> yes
<The_Fred> well, its half of a system
<The_Fred> the code for review is free and open, and is 'server' side for Ubuntu desktops
<mhall119> The_Fred: so it has an open source desktop app that connect to a server?
<The_Fred> no, its an android app that connects to ubuntu desktop
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> as long as the desktop part, the part you submitted, is free and open, then it will be reviewed by the community ARB team
<The_Fred> aha , i see,
<twobottux> auappdev: Wikipedia lens example broken [closed] <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157364/wikipedia-lens-example-broken>
<mhall119> The_Fred: it usually takes a few days, and they've been getting a lot more app submissions lately
<The_Fred> thats good, i suppose its the app competition thats helped the surge :)
<mhall119> yup :)
<The_Fred> im very nervous because it the first time i've had to do packaging..
<mhall119> yeah, it can be daunting at first, but once you understand it it's really pretty simple
<hakermania> I have a little problem with my application, as for the indicators. I'm not programming in python, but in C++.
<hakermania> The problem is described here: http://www.unix.com/programming/191843-combining-qt-gtk-only-one-problem.html
<hakermania> If anyone can help..... Thanks!
<hakermania> Anyone :) ?
<george_e> I have submitted an app to MyApps but failed to mention in the remarks section that I had a PPA set up.
<george_e> I've left a comment here: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1020/feedback/
<george_e> Is that the right place to put the information?
<hakermania> george_e, what's your app? :)
<hakermania> (i don't know your answer?)
<george_e> hakermania: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1020/
<twobottux> auappdev: Set up apt-get remove commands in deb file (dh_make) <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157764/set-up-apt-get-remove-commands-in-deb-file-dh-make>
<twobottux> auappdev: forcing a redraw using python in gtk3 <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157767/forcing-a-redraw-using-python-in-gtk3>
<hakermania> gearge_e, nice one! We are developing an application for conversion between video, image and picture, but we will submit it probably tomorrow morning or later(we didn't want to have the idea taken)
<hakermania> video, audio nad picture* Lolz
<twobottux> auappdev: WebKit.WebView - wrap content <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157771/webkit-webview-wrap-content>
<george_e> hakermania: Sounds interesting!
<hakermania> george_e, yep, there's nothing similar in USC (for both 3 of them) and users tend to go to terminal, something that we "don't want". It's will be something like FormatFactory for Windows, if you've heard of it...
<george_e> Is FormatFactory similar to MediaCoder?
<george_e> I have to confess that I've never heard of it.
<hakermania> george_e, yes, something like it, except that it converts images, too. http://www.formatoz.com/
<hakermania> It's free, that's why it needs funding, though...
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly make amd64 version <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157784/quickly-make-amd64-version>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I force a redraw using python in gtk3? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157767/how-do-i-force-a-redraw-using-python-in-gtk3>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-30
<Queops> Hello :) I want to use AppIndicator on my mono gtk# 2.0 app, which reference do I need to set?
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I launch the app from within `quickly test` for gui testing? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157856/how-do-i-launch-the-app-from-within-quickly-test-for-gui-testing>
<JohanSJA> is there any table widget in Glade?
<leandrw_> someone from Brazil?
<leandrw> about ubuntu app contest, what about a Ubuntu mail Client? Im talking about something with the Ubuntu face, with unity integration, a contacts lens, not what we have un thunderbird
<hakermania> I tried yesterday, too, but if anyone can help here, please do:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12060773#post12060773
<twobottux> auappdev: How can I open/show the default content-help-dialog with quickly? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157926/how-can-i-open-show-the-default-content-help-dialog-with-quickly>
<twobottux> auappdev: How can I choose where are my files installed? (dh_make) <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157948/how-can-i-choose-where-are-my-files-installed-dh-make>
<hakermania> Is there a specific section in askubuntu.com where I should ask ubuntu showdown specific questions?
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly submitubuntu potential error <http://askubuntu.com/questions/157984/quickly-submitubuntu-potential-error>
<duncjd> Hi, is anyone available to help with a packaging problem with quickly? My app builds in a ppa with `quickly share` but fails with `quickly submitubuntu`.
<twobottux> auappdev: Creating Ubuntu Applications <http://askubuntu.com/questions/158004/creating-ubuntu-applications>
<twobottux> auappdev: Where can i find the ubuntu-one brand (logo)? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/158025/where-can-i-find-the-ubuntu-one-brand-logo>
<twobottux> auappdev: GtkPositionType <http://askubuntu.com/questions/158053/gtkpositiontype>
<Mrokii> Hello. Can somebody give me a hint on how to add a calendar (GtkCalendar) to an application indicator written in Python? I found examples on how to add regular menus, but nothing about adding more complex items.
<twobottux> auappdev: Ubuntu App Submission won't allow the "free" bubble to be checked <http://askubuntu.com/questions/158060/ubuntu-app-submission-wont-allow-the-free-bubble-to-be-checked>
<titeuf_87> Does anyone have some experience submitting an application with quickly submitubuntu that can help me out with some issues I have?
<twobottux> auappdev: Running a terminal-type command in my application <http://askubuntu.com/questions/158095/running-a-terminal-type-command-in-my-application>
<rafa_nunes> Hey guys
<rafa_nunes> I am trying to creating something to apps showdown
<rafa_nunes> How can add a python module in quickly? Just add to myprojetc/myproject_lib folder?
<titeuf_87> rafa_nunes, that should work. And also using bzr add to add it to bazaar
<rafa_nunes> Well, didn't work addint to myproj_lib
<rafa_nunes> Just if I add to PYTHONPATH
<titeuf_87> What error are you getting?
<rafa_nunes> 'no module named...'
<titeuf_87> Ah, have to change the __init__.py file too.
<titeuf_87> Or alternatively you can just add your module in myproject/myproject, not in the lib directory.
<rafa_nunes> If I add to myproj/myproj, I have to change something in __init__.py?
<titeuf_87> Normally no.
<rafa_nunes> Because It runs 'import mymodule' but not 'mymodule.othermodule'
<titeuf_87> Those were just guesses, it's hard to say what's wrong without knowing the structure of your application and/or seeing the code.
<rafa_nunes> Just runned quickly create ubuntu....etc
<rafa_nunes> And trying to import some module into MyProjWindow.py
<rafa_nunes> I am trying to import boto: https://github.com/boto/boto/
<titeuf_87> Ah, that looks to be in the repository. Use that one instead of providing your own copy?
<rafa_nunes> Any links how to do that?
<titeuf_87> Can install python-boto from synaptic (or use sudo apt-get install python-boto)
<titeuf_87> Quickly will detect that as a dependency when you use it in your application.
<rafa_nunes> Oh, sure, I thought you mean in some quickly or app-showdown repo
<rafa_nunes> Because If I add it in my python lib, how can I add it when I distribute my quickly app?
<rafa_nunes> Users will have to install python-boto too, right?
<titeuf_87> Yes, but Quickly will take care of that. It'll detect that your app uses python-boto and when users try to install it, it'll get automatically installed as a dependency.
<rafa_nunes> Wow! This is really nice!
<rafa_nunes> (Don't mind, coming from Java world, easy environment management is unimaginably...hah)
<rafa_nunes> Thanks for your help!
<titeuf_87> You're welcome, and good luck with your app!
<joel135> i want to get better at reading existing code. where do you think i should start? suggestions of code that has good style would be appreciated :)
<Guest36332> QUESTION:  ubuntu app showdown related. I did the quick tutorial of mybrowser, and installed the deb. how do I  uninstall this?
<ominds> Hello all, trying to compile my app and getting fatal error: Python.h: No such file or directory, installed python-dev and python3-dev but no change, I'm using cmake and ubuntu 12.04 if that makes a difference
<ominds> ?
<ominds> anyone?
<rafa_nunes> Any links how to use PreferencesDialog?
<rafa_nunes> In quickly, I mean
<twobottux> auappdev: Problem with theming my application with CSS <http://askubuntu.com/questions/158137/problem-with-theming-my-application-with-css>
<Phoenix87> the application i'm developing should deploy an external extension, say a nautilus extension. Can I use python (maybe distutil) in order to install this extension alongside with the main app?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-07-01
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly Apps and error while running Project <http://askubuntu.com/questions/158194/quickly-apps-and-error-while-running-project>
<dimos> Hello!
<dimos> I want to create a "Save as..." dialog with 'quickly'. Does anybody knows how I can do this?
<kennydude> Hi, I'm having a small problem with implementing something in my app
<kennydude> I can't get widgets movable by the user without them jittering all over the place
<hakermania> This is the channel where I can get help for my app for the Ubuntu Showdown contest... Am I right?
<kennydude> @hackermania I think so, however it's queit right now
<twobottux> kennydude: Error: "hackermania" is not a valid command.
<kennydude> Oops, some bot did not like that
<hakermania> kennydude, you just mispelled my name
<kennydude> hackermania, oh :')
<hakermania> Again -_-
<hakermania> So, if this is the support irc channel, can, please, anyone, help me with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12060773
<hakermania> Also, when it says that the application should run through /opt, does it mean that the executable (only) should be there?
<hakermania> But, in my $PATH I cannot find the /opt directory
<__h__> hi
<__h__> which would be the best way to access quickly folders?
<__h__> from within a quickly app?
<hakermania> __h__, this channel seems to be very quiet. I've been trying to ask something since yesterday, but to no avail...
<twobottux> auappdev: Creating a working indicator in C++ <http://askubuntu.com/questions/158323/creating-a-working-indicator-in-c>
<__h__> hakermania: what was your question?
<hakermania> __h__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12060773
<twobottux> auappdev: GTK app: How do I create a working indicator with Qt/C++? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/158323/gtk-app-how-do-i-create-a-working-indicator-with-qt-c>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I write and submit applications for Ubuntu? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/158004/how-do-i-write-and-submit-applications-for-ubuntu>
<twobottux> auappdev: Unity Launcher Integration With Python, Gtk, and Quickly <http://askubuntu.com/questions/158347/unity-launcher-integration-with-python-gtk-and-quickly>
<twobottux> auappdev: Where do I install a .desktop launcher for my Showdown app? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/158356/where-do-i-install-a-desktop-launcher-for-my-showdown-app>
<twobottux> auappdev: Unity Launcher Integration With Quickly <http://askubuntu.com/questions/158347/unity-launcher-integration-with-quickly>
<twobottux> auappdev: Writing to a file <http://askubuntu.com/questions/158380/writing-to-a-file>
<pappijo> I'm trying to publish a post in the ubuntu app showdown reddit and it doesn't appear (I submitted it 4 days ago, then I tried to delete it and submit again with no result).
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I make the launcher progress bar work with my application? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/158347/how-do-i-make-the-launcher-progress-bar-work-with-my-application>
<RobinJ> Guys, something strange happens when clicking a button in my app...http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4ff0a3ece5e51/4ff0a3ecc5ab5-Screenshot_from_2012-07-01_21%3A24%3A04.png
<RobinJ> WTF IS THIS SHIT
<__h__> RobinJ: +1
<RobinJ> __h__; http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4ff0a3ece5e51/4ff0a3ecc5ab5-Screenshot_from_2012-07-01_21%3A24%3A04.png
<__h__> RobinJ: nice wallpaper
<RobinJ> __h__; thx, but i need to get this window fixed TODAY. this is the last day i have to work on my app
<__h__> RobinJ: using glade?
<RobinJ> __h__; yes
<RobinJ> glade designer at least
<RobinJ> it's a .ui file, dunno if that's glade or gtk builder
<__h__> RobinJ: if you are using quickly then you are using glade
<RobinJ> yep, i am
<__h__> RobinJ: which is the widgets that is getting expanded that way?
<__h__> RobinJ: *widget
<RobinJ> __h__; if only i knew...
<RobinJ> i also can't make the window smaller
<RobinJ> everything i click in the window makes it wider...
<__h__> RobinJ: then how is your widget tree composed
<__h__> RobinJ: are you setting the window's width and height values?
<RobinJ> __h__; width request is 800
<__h__> RobinJ: ok, the a child widget must either have a width request set or it's content is requiring more space
<RobinJ> __h__; this just started happening without me doing anything
<__h__> RobinJ: without doing anything related to sizes? or without doing anything anything....?
<RobinJ> i clicked a button AT RUNTIME, and the window got wider. i closed the application, started it again, and the window was still huge
<__h__> RobinJ: what does this button do?
<RobinJ> should write data to a file
<RobinJ> it's the toolbar...
<RobinJ> if i make it invisible there isnt a problem
<RobinJ> stupid ISP
<RobinJ> __h__; specifically, it's the combobox...
<__h__> RobinJ: i dont see any combobox in your screenshot, but i do see that the top bar has some sort of title...right?
<__h__> RobinJ: could that be the source of your problem?
<RobinJ> no
<RobinJ> the combobox
<RobinJ> between the /r/ label and the + button
<RobinJ> glade garbage
<RobinJ> every fucking problem i've had until now has been either a bug in glade/gtk or a bug in quickly, and they still wonder why ubuntu doesn't attract many developers
<__h__> RobinJ: so it was glade garbage?
<__h__> RobinJ: afk
<RobinJ> it still is...
<RobinJ> found a workaround though
<__h__> RobinJ: edit the ui file?
<RobinJ> renaming the widget
<RobinJ> or so i thought what the fvuc is this
<RobinJ> from the moment i add an item to a comboxbox it goes haywire
<RobinJ> AAAAAAAAAAK THIS IS FUCKING MADENING WHY DOES EVERYTHING HAVE TO GO WRONG AT THE LAST MOMENT
<RobinJ> can someone PLEASE help me? how do i add an entry to a comboxboxtext widget?
<RobinJ> without it screwing up my whole window, i mean
<RobinJ> I need some urgent help, cause my app isn't going to make it to the showdown otherwise
<RobinJ> urgh, is this channel ever out of coma?
<RobinJ> http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/vwc2e/urgent_help_needed_packaging/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-24
<dholbach> good morning
<nerochiaro> zsombi: Kaleo: timp: did anyone have time to look into the ubuntu-ui-extras branch ? I did not receive any reply to my email or anything
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I was away, but we discussed the structure on IRC last time you were here
<nerochiaro> zsombi: so is there anything that i should change ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: as we discussed, it depends how strict compliant the plugin needs to be with the ones from SDK
<zsombi> nerochiaro: check the layouts branch lp:~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layouts
<zsombi> nerochiaro: we have separate plugin for it
<zsombi> nerochiaro: so if you want to use that structure, you can take it as example
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok, got it. I will try to copy that structure
<AskUbuntu> Development tool and language used for ubuntu mobile app | http://askubuntu.com/q/312064
<om26er> how to clear the phone-app call/sms history ?
<om26er> I want to clean that each time during my test run
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: have we specified the best-practices regarding "hacking on an app and testing it on a device" somewhere? would those be suitable for the "system apps" too?
<dpm> dholbach, I think the same guidelines would apply to all types of apps. We don't have any best practices documented now, but we have the development guide for core apps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<dholbach> oh nice - that looks well-written
<dholbach> dpm, as part of an initiative to get more people working on the "system apps" (is that what we call them? I always forget), I'd ask on the -phone mailing list to see if there's any other docs or other tips if that's all right
<dpm> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> dpm, and they're called "system apps"? :)
<dpm> dholbach, if you're referring to camera, web browser, notes, etc, yes, that's what we've been calling them, but simply to differentiate them from the rest of the core apps
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> thanks
<om26er> boiko, Hi!
<nerochiaro> zsombi: do you know how I (or someone else) can create the lp:ubuntu-ui-extras trunk repository ?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'm trying just pushing to it but it won't allow me to create it that way
<zsombi>  nerochiaro: nope... :(
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: do you have any idea on how to create a trunk branch for lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<nerochiaro> ?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: just go to lp and point to a branch
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: did you upload  a branch?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: i did, but i want to upload an empty one first so that i can have an MR of the actual code into it (for jenkins)
<boiko> om26er: hi!
<om26er> boiko, is there a way to clear calls/sms logs? I want to start clean each time phone-app starts in my tests.
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: ok, create an empty branch and push it
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: and I'll make it be lp:ubuntu-ui-extras
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: ok, hold on a sec
<boiko> om26er: not from the app itself, but you can rm -rf ~/.local/share/TpLogger/logs/ofono_ofono_account0/
<om26er> boiko, yeah, that's what I wanted
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: lp:~amanzi-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: you pushed it under the wrong project
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: and the wrong team
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: lp:~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/trunk
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: i thought the trunk would eventually go to lp:ubuntu-ui-extras
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: it is
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: you don't get it
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: lp:ubuntu-ui-extras is not a location
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: it's just a shortcut
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: lp:~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/trunk is the location
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: and it defines the team that can write
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: and the project it's filed under
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: ah, i see. the empty branch is now pushed there
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: lp:ubuntu-ui-extras is set
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: thank you
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: is jenkins autobuild enabled on the ubuntu-ui-extras MRs ?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: no
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: who can enable it ?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: not sure
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: ask QA peeps
<nerochiaro> om26er: mzanetti: any of you guys can please enable jenkins autobuild on lp:ubuntu-ui-extras or tell me who can do that ? thanks
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: whats autobuild?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: jenkins tries to build the package when you do a merge request and post the results in the merge request
<om26er> mzanetti, I can work on adding a CI job, if you want
<mzanetti> om26er: ack
<nerochiaro> om26er: yes please
<gusch> boiko nerochiaro renato_ reviews? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/qtubuntu-camera/qtcamera-no-thumbnails/+merge/171024 https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-cmd-pick-mode/+merge/171060
<nerochiaro> gusch: i'm having a look at camera
<gusch> nerochiaro: thx - it's an easy one (removing dead code)
<nerochiaro> gusch: yeah, simple enough, approved
<boiko_> gusch: if not yet taken, I'll take the other review
<gusch> boiko_: great thanks
<boiko> gusch: so the photo picker will actually launch a full session of the gallery app but in a different mode? is that it?
<gusch> boiko: that's the current plan
<gusch> boiko: but there exists no design yet ...
<boiko> gusch: I was thinking it would be something simpler (like a QML plugin or something like that)
<gusch> boiko: it has to it's own app, so the data isolation can be fulfilled
<boiko> gusch: yeah, I was just thinking that there would be a generic content picking framework allowing for other apps to plug content in there
<boiko> gusch: but if that's the desired arch, your MR is correct, so, is this pick mode implemented in a separate MR or is it something that still needs to be implemented?
<gusch> boiko: no - there will just be an API to call(start) other apps, and ask them for some content
<boiko> gusch: ah ok
<gusch> boiko: the whole UI of the mode is missing ;)
<boiko> gusch: ok, so I'll approve your MR
<gusch> boiko: but at the moment I have troubles to prepare the datastructure for it (show only photos, when the user wants to pick a photo)
<gusch> boiko: thx
<seb128> hey
<seb128> is there a way to have wrapped text in a ListItem.Standard?
<fully_human> Hello. I'm doing pygtk (python 3 and Gtk + 3.0) development. For some reason whenever I load one window I get the following error: "Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed" It's pointing to a line that doesn't exist in the program (so I'm assuming it's the compiled code). Any ideas? Thanks.
<fully_human> The error occurrs over and over and it makes it really difficult to debug the program. :-(
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<qwertzui11> JamesTait: :) morning
<JamesTait> qwertzui11, o/
<dpm> morning JamesTait :)
<dpm> and morning everyone
<JamesTait> dpm o/
<dholbach> hey JamesTait
<A117> i'm packaging my first library. "bzr builddeb -- -us -uc" complains "dh_install: ezcommon-dev missing files (usr/lib/pkgconfig/*), aborting"
<A117> anyone can help please?
<JamesTait> Hey dholbach, how's tricks?
<dholbach> JamesTait, good good - how about yourself?
<JamesTait> dholbach, very well, thanks, more than can be said for my eldest son who's off school sick today.
<dholbach> bah... :/ I hope he's going to be better very soon
<JamesTait> I don't think it's anything too serious, he just said he felt a bit weak in the knees at school yesterday, then developed a temperature last night.
<JamesTait> So we'll be keeping an eye on him today.  Maybe I broke him at the weekend, getting him to pull his own golf trolley to the car! :-P
<mzanetti> A117: seems your package depends on "ezcommon-dev" which at least I can't find the repository
<dholbach> JamesTait, :)
<A117> my pack is ezcommon-dev
<mzanetti> A117: oh :D
<mzanetti> A117: so there should be a file debian/ezcommon-dev.install
<mzanetti> A117: make sure all the files listed in there can be found
<A117> mzanetti: all its content is generated
<A117> mzanetti: sth. like "usr/lib/lib*.so" "usr/lib/pkgconfig/*"
<A117> mzanetti: just donno how is sth. generated in pkgconfig
<mzanetti> A117: aside from that... looking into /usr/lib/pkgconfig/ on my machine, it doesn't seem to contain any .so files. So this line in the .install file seems wrong to me
<mzanetti> A117: just run "debuild" in your source tree and check if all the files listed in the .install files are contained in debian/tmp/
<A117> mzanetti: i changed a file. so "debuild" is complaining local changes detected
<seb128> hey app writers
<seb128> does anyone know if you can wrap text in a ListItem.Standard?
<mzanetti> A117: there is something like debuild --commit  or the like... don't know it right now. your favorite search engine should be able to help you with that
<A117> mzanetti: right. "debuild" does not generate anything under pkgconfig
<A117> mzanetti: so, my question is still there. how is pkgconfig generated
<mzanetti> A117: depends on the code... I think the files should just be there. So not generated at all. Are there any files ending with .pc in the source tree?
<A117> mzanetti: no *.pc files
<mzanetti> A117: well, thats the issue then...
<mzanetti> A117: the file is missing, but the packages searches for it
<A117> mzanetti: shouldn't packaging routines generate them? i just followed the "    Ubuntu Packaging Guide"
<mzanetti> A117: I'm no pkgconfig expert. In fact I quite suck at that. but reading through some files in /usr/lib/pkgconfig/ it doesn't seem they're generated but rather written by the developer
<mzanetti> I could be wrong tho...
<mzanetti> A117: note that pkgconfig has nothing to do with the .deb package itself...
<mzanetti> A117: the .pc files seem more like for examle .desktop files etc
<A117> mzanetti: that means i don't need pkgconfig at all?
<mzanetti> A117: well, not necessarily for this package. however, compiling other source code that tries to find this one might cause issues then...
<A117> mzanetti: brilliant. a .deb has been generated now. cannot thank you enough
<mzanetti> A117: hehe... you're welcome... if you run into troubles with other packages depending on this one, keep in mind that it might be related to the missing pkgconfig files
<A117> mzanetti: i will write a .pc now
<A117> mzanetti: R U chinese?
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> no
<A117> mzanetti: O. I thought "hehe" is chinese
 * mzanetti hope it doesn't have a meaning except laughing in chineese
<A117> of course not
<AskUbuntu> Error while executing standard Ubuntu Touch program | http://askubuntu.com/q/312507
<dpm> kalikiana, are you happy with Ant's script to reverse the breadcrumbs? Do you think we could add it to the docs HTML output?
<zsombi> mhall119: ping
<kalikiana> dpm, I'll tell you when I have it working on the real branch. I started looking how to inject the script
<dpm> kalikiana, perfect, thanks!
<kalikiana> if only qdoc was properly documented, oh the irony bites
<mhall119> zsombi: pong
<zsombi> mhall119: we are close to release the Responsive Layouts :)
<zsombi> mhall119: I thought you may want to know about that :)
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> zsombi: what kind of docs will we have on them?
<gusch> balloons nerochiaro renato__ a MR for you https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-startup-log/+merge/171278
<gusch> om26er: ping
<zsombi> mhall119: ~8 step tutorial
<mhall119> nice!
<zsombi> mhall119: you can generate it from lp:~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layouts
<zsombi> mhall119: qmake && make docs
<om26er> gusch, was on a call
<om26er> gusch, pong
<gusch> om26er: I need to start the gallery with a different cmd argument for one test
<gusch> om26er: how would you recommend to do that?
<om26er> gusch, I like the way the browser app does that
<om26er> gusch, where you put in a string as argument, if its empty i guess the app would run without, if the string got some value it will get pulled
<mhall119> zsombi: this looks fantastic
<zsombi> mhall119: glad you like it :)
<gusch> om26er: ok - thx - I'll have a look at the browser
<renato__> gusch, I will take it
<gusch> renato__: thx
<renato__> gusch, two small comments
<gusch> renato__: answered, and pushed an update
<seb128> timp, hey
<om26er> boiko, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/phone-app/fix_albums_tab_tests_on_phone/+merge/170980
<om26er> and Hey! ;)
<boiko> om26er: I just think the name of the branch is wrong, but the code looks good, let me give it a try
<om26er> boiko, right, s/tab// here :D
<boiko> om26er: well, the problem was actually album, cause phone-app has no albums, but nevermind, it doesn't matter much :)
<boiko> om26er: so you need a way to accept calls via dbus, right? I'll work on that after lunch
<om26er> boiko, wow what am I doing
<boiko> om26er: :)
<om26er> boiko, accepting calls via dbus, will the phone-app respond to it? like will it start numbers on the phone ?
<boiko> om26er: so, if there is an incoming call and it gets accepted on the approver, the approver itself will take care of starting phone-app (if not already started)
<boiko> and the app itself will react and show the live call view
<om26er> boiko, yeah that'd be great
<boiko> om26er: ok, I'll work on that in a couple hours
<om26er> boiko, ack
<surgemcgee> Is autopilot working on saucy? I get this with the daily build -->   RuntimeError: Unable to find Autopilot interface.
<surgemcgee> dpkg -l '*autopilot*' Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad) ||/ Name                                            Version                      Architecture                 Description +++-===============================================-============================-============================
<surgemcgee> Hmmm, that didn't work so well. Here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5798692/
<surgemcgee> And you are just now loosing your marbles?
<surgemcgee> I "gone fishing" a while ago.
<dpm> balloons, ^^
<balloons> surgemcgee, I updated as of last night just fine :-)
<balloons> surgemcgee, what's autopilot --version say?
<surgemcgee> 1.3.1daily13.06.25bzr249raring0
<balloons> surgemcgee, autopilot --version
<balloons> Autopilot Source Version: 1.3.1 Autopilot Package Version:
<balloons> 1.3.1daily13.06.15bzr247saucy0
<balloons> so it looks like I'm slighty behind you.. but I was just helping someone on raring who JUST installed autopilot
<balloons> try updating everything was working for them
<kalikiana> dpm, pushed the scripted bread crumbs, taste them please and let me know if you like it :-D
<dpm> kalikiana, with pleasure :)
<nerochiaro> om26er: can you please have a look at this CI job and let me know if it's a problem with my app or if it's the job that is not setup correctly ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/315/console
<om26er> nerochiaro, looking
<om26er> nerochiaro, ah, we need to depend on webbrowser-app
<nerochiaro> om26er: it shouldn't be that way
<om26er> or not ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: no, because the tests for the app are in the webbrowser-app package, and we only tests the component
<nerochiaro> om26er: we removed all app-specific tests
<nerochiaro> om26er: i think
<nerochiaro> om26er: is it trying to launch the app ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: if so there's a bug i need to fix in the autopilot __init__.py
<om26er> nerochiaro, CalledProcessError: Command '['which', 'webbrowser-app']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<om26er> and I just removed webbrowser-app here and tests won't run
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, i'll fix that
<nerochiaro> om26er: thanks
<boiko> om26er: hey, I have the dbus call for accepting/rejecting incoming calls ready for  review, want to review it? or should I give it to salem_ for reviewing?
<boiko> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/phone-app/dbus_accept_call/+merge/171377
<om26er> boiko, I'll let him review, I'll test it ;)
<om26er> boiko, and that turned out to be quite a work for you :)
<salem_> boiko, I can review it.
<om26er> boiko, How to test it ?
<boiko> om26er: once you get the snap decision showing, you can call:
<boiko> om26er: qdbus com.canonical.PhoneAppApprover /com/canonical/PhoneAppApprover com.canonical.PhoneAppApprover.AcceptCall
<boiko> om26er: or qdbus com.canonical.PhoneAppApprover /com/canonical/PhoneAppApprover com.canonical.PhoneAppApprover.RejectCall
<boiko> om26er: not that much work, it is just that I realized that some parameters being passed to the functions already there were not really required/used, so I cleaned it up
<om26er> boiko, cool, thanks
<om26er> bbiab
<boiko> salem_: thanks, ping me if you need more info about the changes
<salem_> boiko, ok, thanks
<surgemcgee> So, we need to get this into the canvas in Qt. Anyone think it is worth while --> context.font = '20pt Ubuntu'  It workd on this page :) --> http://www.html5canvastutorials.com/tutorials/html5-canvas-text-align/
<surgemcgee> For now I guess I have to use crappy 'ol sans-serif, phsst, huf, whatever...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-26
<boiko> bfiller: would you mind reviewing/approving this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/phone-app/release_0.59.16/+merge/171444
<bfiller> boiko: sure, just tested renato_ fix for messaging menu and seems to work
<boiko> bfiller: it works, it is included in this release
<bfiller> boiko: yup, happroved
<boiko> bfiller: thanks
<bfiller> np
<renato_> hey boiko thanks for the review,
<renato_> boiko, bfiller have a good night I need to leave now
<renato_> bye
<bfiller> good night
<boiko> renato_: bye
 * boiko is off too
<boiko> bye!
<dholbach> good morning
<John___> Hi
<dpm> good morning all
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Chocolate Pudding Day! :-D
<kalikiana> JamesTait, I did have some this morning for freakfast indeed, which in hindsight was forced to eat at the occasion
<JamesTait> Oh, chocolate pudding for breakfast? I hadn't even thought of that!
<mzanetti> om26er: hey
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi!
<mzanetti> om26er: I've added some datetime support to autopilot
<mzanetti> om26er: could you test this please? https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/today/+merge/169436
<mzanetti> om26er: read the last 2 comments
<om26er> mzanetti, sure, looking
<gusch> nerochiaro: can you do a review?
<nerochiaro> gusch: camera ? sure thing
<gusch> nerochiaro: gallery
<nerochiaro> gusch: hmm, i'll see what i can do, send me the link
<nerochiaro> gusch: to be more clear, i haven't looked into that in quite a while
<gusch> nerochiaro: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-conent-pick-ui/+merge/171487
<gusch> nerochiaro: one more step for content picking ...
<gusch> nerochiaro: and no - there exist no (current) design for it right now - but this should be fine for now
<nerochiaro> gusch: so is it' just a mock up  and doesn't do anything "real" ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: well - UI wise it's complete (until I get another design)
<gusch> nerochiaro: but I neither print the actual selected file, nor do I use the conent manager API (as that one does not exist right now)
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok, i'll have a look at it after i finish fixing some autopilot tests
<nerochiaro> gusch: i'll let you know if i get stuck and need to pass it on
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok - thx
<om26er> mzanetti, hey! with your autopilot currentDayStart is being exposed in VIS. previously it was not
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah. the only downside, its an integer that needs to be manually converted back to a datetime in the tests
<om26er> mzanetti, yeah, I tried time.ctime
<mzanetti> om26er: so if it works for you It'd be great if you could leave a comment here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/autopilot-qt/add-date-time-introspection/+merge/171495
<mzanetti> om26er: and maybe in the bugreport and/or that branch for the calendar tests too. thanks a lot man
<om26er> mzanetti, done ;)
<nerochiaro> gusch: it looks like i might not have time to look into that review, sorry
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok - I'll ask boiko and renato
<nerochiaro> gusch: thanks
<om26er> does anyone know where oSoMoN is today ?
<gusch> om26er: he's on holiday this week
<om26er> gusch, ok, thanks
<gusch> renato_: please look at that MR again https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-startup-log/+merge/171278
<gusch> boiko: can you take a look at this? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-conent-pick-ui/+merge/171487
<renato_> gusch, sorry I forgot to approve it yesterday. I was wanting for jenkins :D
<boiko> gusch: yep
<gusch> renato_ boiko thx
<gusch> an no worries - another MR is cooking in jenkins already ;)
 * snwh is away: Away
 * snwh is back (gone 00:00:13)
<boiko> gusch: late but your MR is approved :)
<gusch> boiko: \o/
<AskUbuntu> Why the Ubuntu App Developer website is showing only content about developing app for Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/313121
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-27
<imnichol> I'm working with qml, and in my program I have a button  with the text "temporary", but when I run the program, the text is shortened to "tem..."
<imnichol> Is there a way to tell qml that I want all of the text to be shown?
<imnichol> And a second question: how do I put my project on launchpad now that I've coded it?
<imnichol> I'm using QT Creator
<dholbach> good morning
<kalaka> hey, can anyone help me build a .deb from a source that uses qt4?
<dpm> good morning all
<kalaka> hey dpm
<dpm> hi kalaka
<dpm> good morning timp, are you around?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Industrial Workers of the World Day! :)
<A117_> i followed ubuntu package guide and it created deb packs. but i want it to make to packages, a libs and a libdevel. how?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> should that "anchors.margins: ListItem.__contentsMargins" work?
<dpm> kalikiana, do you think https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/navi/+merge/165617 is ready to be merged? I'm about to update the online docs, and it'd be nice to generate them with breadcrumbs from trunk
<kalikiana> dpm, I pushed a fix for jenkins, it complained about a missing license in the js file
<kalikiana> but I expect it should be good to go when that's built again
<dpm> kalikiana, ok, cool.
<dpm> seb128, kenvandine, sorry it's taken a while, but now online SDK documentation should be up to date and available for 13.04 and saucy -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html
<dpm> I'll just wait for a change in the SDK docs to land ^^ and then I'll turn on daily updates of the documentation on d.u.c
<seb128> dpm, \o/, thanks
<nik90> timp: do you know how to define a standard back toolbar button?
<nik90> timp: currently I am defining it as http://paste.ubuntu.com/5804493/
<nik90> timp: However I feel this is not the correct way of defining it since a back button should automatically get its icon and text without having to define it myself.
<kenvandine> dpm,  great
<kenvandine> dpm, also, when will you create a 13.10 version of the docs?
 * kenvandine is about to break the API and bump the version of Friends :)
<dpm> kenvandine, as in http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html ? :)
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> where are you pulling the docs packages from?
<kenvandine> saucy and raring?
<dpm> kenvandine, yeah, not pulling from PPAs for the friends package. Should I?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> that's perfect
<kenvandine> we have daily releases
<dpm> ok, cool, makes my life easier too :)
<dpm> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/friends/qmlmodule-friends0-friends-0-1.html
<kenvandine> so when i break the API, the docs will update :)
<kenvandine> we'll be changing the schema and i am landing the branch that properly names the columns of the schema
<kenvandine> so developers no longer need to track the schema
<dpm> kenvandine, ok, cool.
<Kaleo> do you guys know where Mirv is putting the qt5.1 packages?
<seb128> Kaleo, https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta-proper seems to have them for saucy
<Kaleo> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<gusch_> boiko renato_ wanna check the new events view? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-events-design/+merge/171559
<boiko> gusch_: I can take it, but only after the standup, in a meeting right now
<gusch_> boiko: cool
<boiko> gusch_: should I validate the design against some assets? or should I just make sure it is working fine?
<gusch_> boiko: do you have the design repo?
<boiko> gusch_: not sure, let me check here
<boiko> gusch_: nope, I might have removed it, but anyways, the code looks good and it works as expected on my tests
<boiko> gusch_: I'll approve it
<boiko> gusch_: approved
<gusch_> boiko: thx
<gusch_> renato_: here a small one https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-media-events-dependency/+merge/171806
<mzanetti> mhall119: what would be the best place for suggestions regarding the terminal app?
<mhall119> mzanetti: ubuntu-touch
<mhall119> zdmitry is the developer
<mzanetti> ah, is he there... I checked this channel and thought he might be not often online
<mhall119> mzanetti: he is there sometimes, usually for our irc meetings
<mzanetti> mhall119: ok. thanks
<mhall119> np
<Kaleo> mhall119: this is the MR daliusd should look at asap https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-calculator-app/new_theming/+merge/171888
<gQuigs> I'm trying to build samba to fix a bug, but failing: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5805829/
<gQuigs> running: debuild -uc -us  in the directory from apt-get source samba
<AskUbuntu> Controlling gnome-terminal using GTK+ | http://askubuntu.com/q/313554
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-28
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> kalikiana, btw, did you find out anything else about the u1db package not building?
<kalikiana> dpm, I know how it failed, I will find out to solve it shortly
<kalikiana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1195311
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1195311 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Build failure Can't link to 'Ubuntu User Interface Toolkit'" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dpm> ok, cool
<om26er> gusch, re: camera flat out doesn't work
<om26er> gusch, thats grouper; Nexus 7
<gusch> om26er: might be that it's still the problem of switching to saucy - we need to ask sergiusens ricmm etc.
<om26er> gusch, its been like that since forever, we talked about that at the client sprint
 * om26er talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1191140
<JAMESTAIT> Good morning all, happy Friday and HAPPY CAPS LOCK DAY! :-D
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1191140 in touch-preview-images "camera flat out doesn't work" [Medium,New]
<gusch> om26er: no one talked to me about that - my knowledge is that the group of ricmm sergiusens etc. take care for that
<gusch> om26er: "that" means the Nexus 7 problem
<gusch> om26er: I don't have a Nexus 7, so I can't work on that
<om26er> gusch, ah, right. thx
<om26er> JAMESTAIT, ISN'T THAT SUPPOSED TO BE ON 22ND OCTOBER ?
<JAMESTAIT> om26er, both, apparently. And there's even a rival one on August 22nd. At least according to wikipedia, which must be right, right? ;)
<JAMESTAIT> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caps_lock#International_Caps_Lock_Day
<om26er> JAMESTAIT, HAH, COOL
<kalikiana> dpm, u1db-qt builds for saucy are there and -doc as well
<dpm> kalikiana, perfect, I'll go and generate the docs
<gusch> boiko: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/galley-no-startup-mediarow-update/+merge/172018
<boiko> gusch: let me take it a look
<gusch> boiko: if you need one that's a bit longer: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-file-watcher-in-thread/+merge/172011 ;)
<boiko> gusch: any easy way to test the first one or should I just do a code review?
<gusch> boiko: you can use --startup-timer for the old, and the new version
<gusch> boiko: but you need some photos (~300ms speedup with ~1000 photo on the GalaxyNexus)
<gusch> boiko: same for the second MR ...
<boiko> gusch: ok, actually I just want to make sure it stills works, I trust you have done the time measuring :)
<boiko> gusch: the first one is approved, the other I will review later
<gusch> boiko: cool thx
<boiko> gusch: btw, I have just seen that CI failed in the second MR
<gusch> boiko: some problem of jenkins with sthating X it seems - I restarted already
<boiko> gusch: ok
<AskUbuntu> Problem with QtCreator after update | http://askubuntu.com/q/313879
<AskUbuntu> Issue with dynamic Quicklist in Unity | http://askubuntu.com/q/313900
<gusch> boiko: meanwhile the second MR was approved by jenkins (would be cool to get this in for my next MR)
<kalikiana> interesting tidbit "International Caps Lock Day is in fact a testament to the small mindedness of certain Western individuals: the majority of the world’s population writes in scripts which have no concept of letter casing. Therefore it is advised to laugh at anyone who invokes this day as an excuse to dismiss local typographical conventions: they are simply making an ass out of themselves."
<kalikiana> ^^ JAMESTAIT
<boiko> gusch: I'll review that soon
<gusch> boiko: great
<boiko> gusch: approved
<gusch> boiko: thx
<gusch> boiko: hi - if you want to ... https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-more-loaders/+merge/172116
<boiko> gusch: probably in an hour or so if that's fine for you
<gusch> boiko: but it will conflict with the last MR (only small one)
<gusch> boiko: cool - 350ms faster startup - even for an empty gallery :D
<boiko> gusch: cool! if those optimizations are things that can be applied to other projects, you should document them :)
<gusch> boiko: loaders, loader, loader (using source, not sourceComponent), and lazy loading - the usual stuff
<boiko> ok
<Kaleo> boiko: hey
<Kaleo> boiko: so I need some help
<boiko> Kaleo: hi
<Kaleo> boiko: with https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/phone-app/new_theming
<boiko> Kaleo: sure, what's up?
<Kaleo> boiko: it's an attempt an adapting the phone app to the new/simpler theming infrastructure in the SDK
<Kaleo> The ItemStyle attached property has been removed and widgets now have a 'style' property equivalent to what ItemStyle.delegate was providing.
<Kaleo> The Ubuntu UI Toolkit merge request containing that change is: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/simple_theming/+merge/171645
<Kaleo> For testing, armhf packages of the toolkit are available at: http://people.canonical.com/~kaleo/sdk_simple_theming/
<Kaleo> boiko: I did some testing of the phone app but I'm not very used to it so maybe I missed some bugs
<Kaleo> boiko: and I found 2 issues so far
<Kaleo> boiko: 1) keypad button 1, recorder symbol should be below the number
<Kaleo> boiko: 2) going to a contact and back: no header file:///usr/share/phone-app/Widgets/PhonePage.qml:36: Error: Cannot assign QObject* to QQmlComponent*
<Kaleo> boiko: I'd like to have your opinion and discuss it
<boiko> Kaleo: ok, let me try your packages
<boiko> Kaleo: do you have an armhf package for the phone-app with your changes in?
<Kaleo> boiko: nope
<Kaleo> boiko: oh wait
<Kaleo> boiko: yes
<boiko> Kaleo: great!
<Kaleo> boiko: http://people.canonical.com/~kaleo/sdk_simple_theming/phone-app_0.59.16_armhf.deb
<Kaleo> boiko: after looking a bit into the code I think I know the fix for 2)
<Kaleo> boiko: and for 1) I think KeypadBution.qml should be an AbstractButton not a Button
<boiko> Kaleo: let me see, the last time I looked into that code was long ago already :)
<Kaleo> boiko: for 2) I think PhonePage.qml's headerContents property should be a Component
<boiko> Kaleo: for the icon in keypad, I am actually seeing two icons
<boiko> Kaleo: one in the right place and one centered, hmm, weird
<Kaleo> boiko: yes I'm seeing two icons two
<Kaleo> too
<Kaleo> boiko: which is because it's a Button
<Kaleo> boiko: a Button has an Image inside
<Kaleo> boiko: and AbstractButton does not
<boiko> oh ok, so button actually has the iconSource property?
<Kaleo> boiko: AbstractButton does; hence Button too
<boiko> Kaleo: ok, so in that case we would need to draw the texts and icons by ourselves?
<Kaleo> boiko: which you do already
<Kaleo> boiko: in KeypadButton.qml
<boiko> Kaleo: indeed
<Kaleo> boiko: which is why it appears twice
<boiko> Kaleo: let me see if it fixes the problems
<boiko> Kaleo: yep, it does, so, ok, I will create a branch fixing that one
<Kaleo> boiko: great
<Kaleo> boiko: I have a question 3)
<boiko> Kaleo: about 2), let me check the code, I remember this header thing was very tricky
<Kaleo> boiko: why in DetailViewContact/ContactDetails.qml do you use a custom EditToolbar?
<Kaleo> boiko: ok
<boiko> Kaleo: workaround for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1181339
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1181339 in phone-app "[contacts] keyboard appears over toolbar" [High,Fix released]
<boiko> Kaleo: until we get the new designs in place
<Kaleo> boiko: ok
<boiko> Kaleo: for the header, it would be nice to have a real API for setting custom headers from within a page
<boiko> Kaleo: I think a Component is fine there, but I need to test, I am not working on phone-app itself right now, so I will fix that one later if it is fine for you
<Kaleo> boiko: page.header.style is the real API
<Kaleo> boiko: that's fine
<Kaleo> boiko: I just want to have this done by Monday
<Kaleo> boiko: so that we can merge everything on Tuesday morning
<Kaleo> boiko: (9 other apps needed to be adapted)
<boiko> Kaleo: not sure I'll be able to do that today, busy with other things I want to have done by Monday :/
<Kaleo> boiko: by Monday I mean, Monday night
<boiko> Kaleo: ok, that I can manage to do
<Kaleo> boiko: thanks for your help
<boiko> Kaleo: so, if you look at PhonePage.qml, I need to reset the ItemStyle.delegate after a page is deactivated, what I meant for a real API was something like a property that would be automatically checked when a page is activated or deactivated
<Kaleo> boiko: like a property on the page iteself
<Kaleo> -e
<Kaleo> boiko: right
<boiko> Kaleo: yeap, or even the page.header.style if it updates automatically when the page is activated or deactivated
<Kaleo> boiko: I would have to speak with design to understand if it's really supposed to be like that or it's just an undesired discrepancy that the phone app has
<boiko> Kaleo: by the time it was implemented it was supposed to be like that (according to design), but the design is changing, so I think we better wait for the new design to be ready to check that
<nik90> Can anyone help me with an issue regarding the button?
<nik90> I created a button with an image on the left. The code can be seen at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5809259/
<nik90> however when I run it, I only see the image and not text.
<nik90> Any help would be appreciated
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-29
 * snwh is away: Away
<AskUbuntu> Continuous integration for Ubuntu Phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/314230
<AskUbuntu> How a basic app build by Qt5? | http://askubuntu.com/q/314250
<AskUbuntu> Do is possible to use Python with the Ubuntu SDK? | http://askubuntu.com/q/314329
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu App Development for Desktop | http://askubuntu.com/q/314369
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-30
<AskUbuntu> How can one install the apps that're made using the Ubuntu-SDK | http://askubuntu.com/q/314552
<odra> Hello
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Education | http://askubuntu.com/q/314691
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-23
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Let It Go Day! :-D
<justCarakas> JackYu:
<justCarakas> oops wrong
<justCarakas> JamesTait: the cold never bothered me anyway
<JamesTait> justCarakas, I'm glad to know that, having seen that "celebration" pop up in my browser, I'm not the only person who'll have that song stuck in my head all day. ;)
<justCarakas> :D
<justCarakas> its an awesome song :D
<JamesTait> It's not bad the first couple of times, but it gets a bit much when your kids play it  on repeat for hours on end. :-P
<justCarakas> hehe :D
<justCarakas> I've worked a couple of hours with that song on repeat
<JamesTait> justCarakas, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bVAoVlFYf0
<JamesTait> Google Translate is always fun.
<justCarakas> listening :p
<justCarakas> hahha :p
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you want the list of bookmarks to be returned sorted by time now, instead of ur ?
<nerochiaro> url ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, that probably makes sense
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: how do I actually bookmark something from the webbrowser UI right now ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: oh, from the activity
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, in the activity view, each open tab has a star icon next to the title of the page
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: besides the lack of tests, do you see anything missing here ? https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-bookmark-timestamp/+merge/224117
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, sqlite has a DATETIME type, why did you use INTEGER?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu SDK: Template HTML5 app shows warning | http://askubuntu.com/q/487121
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it doesn't, at least not according to the documentation. it's a timestamp anyway, the number of msec since epoch
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: http://www.sqlite.org/datatype3.html
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: "SQLite does not have a storage class set aside for storing dates and/or times. Instead, the built-in Date And Time Functions of SQLite are capable of storing dates and times as TEXT, REAL, or INTEGER values:"
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yes, but the datetime keyword is valid (and implicitly converted to numeric), and more explicit than just integer
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, and we’re using it already in the history model, so for consistency I would recommend using it in the bookmarks model as well
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: anything else ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, and entry.created should store a QDateTime, not a number of msecs since epoch
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, and as you pointed out, unit tests :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i don't see why, but as you prefer
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, because manipulating a QDateTime is much more developer-friendly than a number of milliseconds since epoch, that’s why
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i beg to differ, but ok
<dpm> hi fginther, would you have some time today to join the core apps review call to discuss the addition of the Evernote API key from Jenkins?
<fginther> dpm, I have a meeting convlict. Is this something we can discuss first thing, then I'll jump to my other meeting?
<dpm> fginther, if that works for you, that'd be perfect. Otherwise we can schedule a quick call that doesn't conflict with your meeting
<dpm> hi rpadovani, popey, mzanetti, Reminders app meeting?
<fginther> dpm, if we could meet a few minutes early, that would work for me, but it's not a critical confilect
 * fginther just can type 'conflict' right today
<dpm> fginther, sure. Or if you want, we've got a Reminders call going on now. You're welcome to join now if that works better
<fginther> dpm, sure I can jump in now
<dpm> fginther, excellent: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/ZGF2aWQucGxhbmVsbGFAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.4gsate3vsqlj03tqqnsqgbl8i8?
<barmi> Hi, I have a question about publishing programs in the Ubuntu Store. Is this the right channel?
<brendand> barmi, go ahead and ask the question
<barmi> SO I have an app published in the store, and I've submitted an update (well, 3 actually)
<barmi> The app is still listed as "Further changes awating review"
<barmi> Been like that for about 4 months :(
<barmi> Do I need to do something to prompt the review, so the update can go live?
<brendand> barmi, poke popey with a stick
<barmi> who's popey, and how can I poke him remotely?
<rpadovani> dpm, wait, why the meeting was today? I'm sorry, but I was not informed about that
<dpm> rpadovani, ah, weird, I chose to send an e-mail to all attendees. Would you have time for a call in about 30 minutes?
<dpm> I can update you then on what we discussed
<rpadovani> dpm, cool, thanks
<rpadovani> whenever you want, I have a free afternoon
<rpadovani> dpm, , mhh, I have the event on my calendar, but I have no email about it, so I didn't notice it, sorry
<dpm> rpadovani, no worries, we can talk in about 30 mins, I can ping you then if you're free
<rpadovani> ok, thanks!
<popey> barmi: if it's a desktop app, poke davmor2
<rpadovani> popey, where can I find app logs on device?
<davmor2> rpadovani: /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/<appname> iirc
<rpadovani> davmor2, yeah, thanks. The name of the file is application-click-com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.283, for your information :-)
<davmor2> rpadovani: trust me when I say I'm not typing that out for each different dev ;)
<rpadovani> ahahaha
<popey> barmi: what's the app?
<davmor2> barmi: if it is in the desktop queue then the updates are just starting to be processed under the new rules so you should hopefully get a reply by the end of the week unless all hell breaks loose in the meantime.
<barmi> popey: Pixeluvo
<mhall119> popey: nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1333299
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1333299 in Ubuntu Clock App "Recurring alarms only work once" [Undecided,New]
<barmi> popey: yes it's a desktop app. What exactly is the best way of poking people - just writing on here? Or is there a more direct way to contact particular people?
<popey> barmi: davmor2 is indeed the guy to poke, and you've done that now ☻
<popey> thanks mhall119
<barmi> davmor2: Cheers, how do I know if it's in the queue? I submitted the update over 4 months back
<davmor2> barmi: they are all in the queue, I'm about 10 in on 160ish +  so asap but it takes a while.
<barmi> ok, thanks.
<barmi> so if I haven't heard anything by this time next week, I'll pop back here and re-poke.
<rpadovani> there is someone who has unicorn on desktop and has 5 minutes to help me? :-)
<kalikiana> rpadovani: help with what?
<rpadovani> kalikiana, to see if a bug is reproducible on desktop too... Because there is a bug in calc app on phone, but not on trusty
<rpadovani> kalikiana, could you take last version of lp:ubuntu-calculator-app and try to do 1/3, please?
<davmor2> barmi: yes should be fine
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: wasn't the standup moved to now ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, that was only on Friday
<kalikiana> rpadovani: just getting the latest trunk
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: oh, so i totally missed today's ?
<oSoMoN> yup
<nerochiaro> intersting no one called me
<kalikiana> rpadovani: so, 1/3 is 0,33333333
<kalikiana> what bug were you expecting?
<rpadovani> kalikiana, thanks, so the error is only on device, the result is 0.3
<kalikiana> my ubuntu phone ran out of juice so I can't compare it
<kalikiana> ah
<rpadovani> The error seems to be in an external javascript we use, BigNumber.js, seems I have some debug to do
<brendand> rpadovani, i noticed the test passed in CI today. i guess you didn't push a fix yet?
<rpadovani> brendand, no, I'm investigating on it, but I have no idea on what's wrong
<brendand> rpadovani, although i can still reproduce it on the device
<rpadovani> brendand, do you have any idea on what I can investigate on? I'm pretty sure that error is created in a file, but it's very big and I'm doing some random check, because I have no idea
<brendand> rpadovani, how much do you know at the moment? where is the code that does the calculation?
<brendand> rpadovani, if you're stuck somewhere i can have a look, but i don't want to start from the beginning
<rpadovani> brendand, well, the formula is managed in formula.js, that pass the input to engine.js, that parse the formula and pass the value to calc to bignumber.js
<rpadovani> Line 572 of engine.js calls the div function
<rpadovani> result = lhs.value.div(rhs.value); <--- Here the result is wrong
<rpadovani> brendand, unfortunately I don't know well how bignumber.js works, is an extern library
<rpadovani> https://github.com/MikeMcl/bignumber.js
<rpadovani> brendand, maybe is something related to split() function? I read there were some problems, calculator has used to work, but maybe the fix brokes something?
<brendand> rpadovani, what provides BigNumber.js?
<brendand> rpadovani, which package that is
<rpadovani> brendand, we included it in the calculator code, it's in the root folder
<brendand> rpadovani, have any changes gone in recently to that file?
<rpadovani> brendand, nope, there are no change in calculator since a while
<brendand> rpadovani, i can't trace where lhs.value.div is
<brendand> rpadovani, js is hard to read for me :)
<Elleo> =48
<Elleo> oops
<nik90> mhall119: which image are you running to see the bug 1333299
<ubot5> bug 1333299 in Ubuntu Clock App "Recurring alarms only work once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333299
<nik90> mhall119: I created a weekly recurring alarm which rang an hour ago, and I still see it in my indicator.
<nik90> mhall119: I would still need to wait until tomorrow to check if it actually goes of again though
<nik90> jdstrand: ping
<bluezone> Can anyone help me verify that my source tree is well setup before i resubmit my application? The reviewer said that many of my files have the /usr/bin path still (especially in my postinst file) but i commented out those areas and now i have removed them completely. I've also looked over everything else and it looks fine to me, can anyone do me a huge favor and look at it as well?
<bluezone> the setup is pretty basic i don't think you will get confused about it, should be easy but i am new to this hehe
<mhall119> nik90: latest devel image, r87
<mhall119> bluezone: is this a desktop .deb or a phone .click package?
<nik90> mhall119: I was running 89. Let me wait until tomorrow to check if the alarm goes off to confirm the bug.
<mhall119> nik90: ok
<bluezone> mhall119, it is a desktop application .deb, but i can give you the source package if you want to build it yourself :)
<mhall119> bluezone: there's a tool called arb-lint that was developed to make checking desktop app packages easier
<bluezone> ok
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/arb-lint is the project page, I don't know if it's in the archives or not
<mhall119> but it'll check your package for common errors like pointing to /usr/bin/
<jdstrand> nik90: hey, what's up?
<nik90> jdstrand: hey, I had a confined app question. let me phrase it
<nik90> jdstrand: The clock app needs to be able to read AND write into the indicator-datetime schema which will be used to store a user setting.
<nik90> jdstrand: to provide a bit of context, the clock app will read and write the alarm volume into this schema which indicator datetime will use to ring the alarm in the volume set by the user.
<nik90> jdstrand: is that possible for a confined clock app to do?
<nik90> charles: you might be interested in following this conversation ^^
<bluezone> mhall119, had to make some changes myself to get it to install, do you recall how to use this arb-lint? which script should i be using in arb-lint/lint
<ahayzen> Hi, how do we take a screenshot these days? my script doesn't want to run against #94
<jdstrand> nik90: no, that is not possible with app confinement if I understand your question
<mhall119> bluezone: the executable itself is called arb-lint, you just point it at your .deb package I think
<jdstrand> nik90: why is the alarm app setting the volume? shouldn't this be up to the user?
<charles> hmm
<mhall119> nik90: jdstrand: since only the clock app woul dbe using this, could we use a non-standard security policy to allow it, rather than running the whole app unconfined?
<jdstrand> what is 'it' in this context? a file?
<nik90> jdstrand: well we are thinking of exposing a setting where the user can set the alarm volume through the clock app.
<charles> the first thought was the setting would be in indicator-datetime's gsettings schema
<jdstrand> how are you making the adjustment? you mentioned scema, do you mean gsettings?
<charles> jdstrand, yes
<jdstrand> schema*
<jdstrand> mhall119's suggestion is not possible at this time
<jdstrand> the proper way to do this is to have a service that allows adjusting the volume. that service does the gsettings stuff, not the clock. the clock then talks to this service
<jdstrand> this service may or may not already exist
<jdstrand> this service should be a trusted helper
<jdstrand> then we could add this access to the service to the 'calendar' policy group
<jdstrand> is this something coming from design? it is the first I've heard of it
<charles> jdstrand, right, it's a new change from design
<nik90> jdstrand: https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1JvDyhsW17d1-Mz8OY1YMBKwfRI2z9qgyRjbujEsxEMk/edit#slide=id.g18895458d_024
<nik90> jdstrand: we need 2 settings options. 1 for alarm volume and the other for setting the silence time
<nik90> jdstrand: i.e how long the alarm should ring before being silenced automatically
<jdstrand> someone needs to be assigned to design the implementation then
<jdstrand> basically, there is no gsettings support for apps
<nik90> yeah I was told that gsettings cannot be used by confined apps
<charles> jdstrand, indicator-datetime-service is always running. it could expose these settings through its public state s.t. clock-app doesn't go through gsettings
<jdstrand> sure
<jdstrand> we would need to add policy to calendar policy group to allow talking to indicator-datetime-service
<charles> jdstrand, can you take care of the policy part of this?
<jdstrand> note that the medium term (ie, not rtm) plan is to have the calendar abstraction not be a reserved policy group, which means that indicator-datetime-service will need to become a trusted helper
<jdstrand> but for rtm, it will remain reserved, so the clock app can continue to use it and nothing has changed from a policy POV
<nik90> ok
<jdstrand> charles: I can adjust apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, yes. please file a bug for it once the dbus interface is defined for it
<charles> jdstrand, ok
<nik90> charles: how would I access it from the clock app when the dbus interface is defined for it?
<jdstrand> charles: I suggest filing a bug against indicator-datetime-service to implement the change there and adding an apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu task
<charles> nik90, it would be a D-Bus property, ie, org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties
<nik90> charles: can I access it in qml?
<jdstrand> charles: fyi, apparmor can only mediate to the method, not message contents. if you implement this as a property then any app with access to the calendar policy group would be able to edit any property since we could only mediate down to Set()
<charles> jdstrand, ok. maybe better to add explicit getters & setters then
<jdstrand> this doesn't affect the short term
<jdstrand> but it would affect when we want calendar to move out of being a reserved policy group
<charles> nik90, I believe so, though I haven't done enough qml to have done this firsthand --
<jdstrand> charles: I think that would be best. Then we can just add to the calendar policy group: dbus bus=session interface=... method=GetAlarmLength, (or whatever)
<nik90> charles: ack. I will take a look into it to see if it can be done
 * nik90 goes to prep dinner
<charles> nik90, dednick would be one person to ask, though he's EODed
<jdstrand> implementing the getters and setters now means no API change down the line
<charles> nik90, I'll hold on this until you ping me back
<charles> jdstrand, agreed
<bluezone> mhall119, okay it seems to be complaining about "Could not find .changes file. Can't do binary package tests."
<bluezone> haven't seen this file mentioned in my tut, is it okay if i leave it out?
<bluezone> otherwise every else looks good, doesn't complain about files in /usr/bin at all
<mhall119> bluezone: have you created a source package?
<mhall119> with debuild -S
<mhall119> that should create the .changes file
<bluezone> ok
<bluezone> davmor2, really sorry about msging you here i know you are a busy person :). Question is regarding the sshtunnel application you reviewed, you say that my postinst script is writing to /usr/bin but those areas have been commented out (now i removed them completely). I've also updated DEBIAN/sshtunnel.dirs to correspond to the correct installs that looks like this now: http://bpaste.net/show/mettt3LWepvBIKZ4NN2j/ . You also mention you see many fil
<bluezone> es that are still using the /usr/bin path but i don't see any such files i'm beginning to think i gave you the wrong upstream source or something :O. Anyway i will double check everything again and reupload, let me know if you can shed some light on this, sorry for pestering you with noob questions. Thanks :)
<bluezone> ouph that's a large amount of text
<davmor2> bluezone: I think there was the postinst and check the desktop file and I think there was another but I can't remember off hand  I think there were at least 3 files where /usr/bin was in use iirc
<bluezone> hmm well i am using /usr/share/applications for the desktop file but it points to the correct location to launch the program 'python3 /opt/sshtunnel/SSHTunnel.py'. I'm also using /usr/share/icons for icons but i don't see anything using /usr/bin. I really think i'm stupid and gave you the wrong tar source haha
<bluezone> postinst also the areas where it was writing to /usr/bin were comment out with """ """ and now i have removed them completely
<nik90> charles: I will check with dednick about the dbus usage in QML. Was there anything else you wanted to tell m?
<charles> nik90,  I think we're good for tonight
<charles> nik90, I'm working on handling custom settings in the snap decisions / alarm sounds now
<charles> not the expose parts, obviously
<charles> but the private gsettings schema + testing volume levels etc
<nik90> charles: ok, just let me know when you have the alarm sounds ready, and I can test it with my branch
<charles> nik90, ok
<nik90> charles: I was referring to the different alarm sounds through the ALarms API
<bluezone_> connection dropped -.-
<bluezone> the postinst is making use of #!/usr/bin/python3 on line 1
<bluezone> that's allowed, no? :O
<bluezone> well i triple-checked everything now and changed what was wrong or confusing should be fine now i hope
<nemo> So, I'm trying to build cdfs-src (mostly 'cause no prebuilt packages exist) and I'm running into some difficulties
<nemo> like, trying make prepare on /usr/src/linux and I get
<nemo> No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-22-generic/arch/x86/syscalls/syscall_32.tbl', needed by `arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_32.h'
<nemo> I was trying that 'cause m-a a-i cdfs was failing on linux/autoconf.h missing
<nemo> I'm kinda wondering what the next move is
<nemo> this is my first time trying this sorta thing in ubuntu
<ki7mt> install autoconf / autotools-dev
<ki7mt> What are you trying to build?
<nemo> cdfs
<nemo> ki7mt: wanna try mounting this CD w/ it
<nemo> is mostly a shot in the dark. the CD isn't displaying any files under linux, works fine on mac and windows
<nemo> and cdfs-src is the only package I can find for ubuntu 13.10
<ki7mt> nemo, wow, there is like a stupid number of deps to build cdfs from source.
<nemo> hm :-/
<nemo> well, there's a decent chance I might have them
<nemo> this machine has a ton of dev packages already
<ki7mt> I would downlod the source package, then sudo apt-get build-dep first
<nemo> ki7mt: oh. I was trying to do things a bit more "managed"
<nemo> so my dpkg -i of cdfs-src was a bad idea?
<ki7mt> nemo, That is managed, as it will install only the deps needed to build cdfs
<nemo> ok. so I got that far at least 😃
<nemo> I'm pretty sure I have autoconf/autotools already
<nemo> but let's see
<nemo> also. the error in linux doesn't *seem* related
<ki7mt> From the error you sent in #ubuntu, your a header file somewhere it seems.
<nemo> yeah. I have them already
<ki7mt> .. missing ..
<nemo> ki7mt: I just installed linux-headers, switched to /usr/src/linux and tried make oldconfig make prepare
<ki7mt> Yeah, then I've do: sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)
<nemo> O_o
<nemo> ok....
 * nemo tries
<ki7mt> that should clear any of the missing kernel deps, then the same for cdfs
<nemo> oh well. this machine has a ton of space
<nemo> weird set of deps. tex and such. like for document generation
<ki7mt> Dev boxes eat disk space, it's just the way it is. I try to limit it also,but its easier, to just install them.
<ki7mt> yeah, Im not sure what uses Tex, I saw that allot also.
<ki7mt> And AsciiDoc A2x for manpages in other, all sorts of stuff.
<ki7mt> This is a descent roll-your-own kernel guide too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<nemo> I'm actually mildly puzzled why a mount module requires kernel anything...
<nemo> I kinda figured that reading the filesystem and presenting it would be more userland
<nemo> ki7mt: I don't actually want to build my own kernel.  just want to get enough of the config in place to satisfy the cdfs build
<ki7mt> Im not sure why it wants that either, Im sure there is a reason though.
<ki7mt> Maybe it's just the headers it needs or something
<nemo> ki7mt: I'm sure that's pretty much it, yeah
<nemo> ki7mt: hm. I was reallly hoping I could just do "make prepare" ☹
<nemo> ki7mt: even after installing deps still can't get that to run
<nemo> ki7mt: I don't suppose you have any suggestions to get past that error?
<ki7mt> nemo, whats the error getting now?
<nemo> same
<nemo> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-22-generic/arch/x86/syscalls/syscall_32.tbl', needed by `arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_32.h'.  Stop.
<nemo> I wonder if blowing away .config might help...
<nemo> not sure why _32 anything is being use
<nemo> is a 64 bit system
<ki7mt> That's good question, did you run make on the kernal before configure and make on cdfs?
<nemo> ummm
<nemo> for CDFS I'm just trying  m-a a-i cdfs
<nemo> since I know fairly little about the ubuntu build process
<nemo> for the kernel, I was just trying make oldconfig, make prepare
<nemo> since I just want the headers
<nemo> I don't see why I need anything else
<ki7mt> Just curious, why are your trying to build it from source?
<nemo> ki7mt: because I can't find anything else ☹
<nemo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/amd64/cdfs-src/2.6.23-4
<nemo> oh
<nemo> lol
<nemo> deleted
 * nemo facepalms
<nemo> huh. strange. the referenced bug in the deletion notice is junk. maybe is really an upstream kernel bug?
<nemo> ah. debian bug
<nemo> well. damn
<ki7mt> Yeah, something not right about this, I can't find a new version of the ewrc package anywhere.
<nemo> 'course. I have noooo idea if that's actually the issue. my shot-in-the-dark at cdfs was due to that's what windows was identifying the filesystem as
<ki7mt> Ok, maybe time to back up a bit, what's the original issue that brought you too build cdfs
<nemo> aw hell
<nemo> this one CD reads ok
<nemo> ki7mt: ok. I think the CDs are just crap
<nemo> ki7mt: I had a DVD that was showing up as blank, but looked fine on coworker's windows 7 machine, so I thought the problem was possibly a filesystem linux didn't recognise
<nemo> ki7mt: windows 7 claimed it was "cdfs" which was not a CD filesystem I was familiar with
<nemo> so I hunted around for something like that for linux
<nemo> ki7mt: but... I've now tested a few of these dvds on a couple of machines here, and another windows machine wasn't seeing anything either
<nemo> and... the mac that was reading one of them just locked up
<ki7mt> nemo, Ok, I see, to be honest, Im not up to speed on that FS either, i've never used it to my knowledge
<nemo> and now linux is reading one of them fine
<nemo> so... I'm going to go with "these stupid DVDs which were a dumb idea anyway weren't burned properly, or the media are bad"
<nemo> I see read errors in dmesg which is suggestive of that
<ki7mt> I looked a fare bit for cdfs in later version of UB, either it's included in the kernel somewhere, or it's obsolete or something, I'd have to research that more.
<nemo> I dunno.  I'm going with "crap dvds" at the moment
<nemo> since, yeah, I got this other one to read
<nemo> maybe my drive needs cleaning too
<nemo> isn't like I use it much anymore
<nemo> find a can of air and see if there's dust on the laser or something
<ki7mt> Yeah, but on *Nix and Mac ... both having issues, seems fishy.
<nemo> ki7mt: and windows!
<ki7mt> Use them as beer coasters :-)
<nemo> yeah, woudln't that be nice
<jphilipz> popey: hi
<jphilipz> is there anyone here who is working on the files webapp
<jphilipz> correction mobile app
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-24
<sfdfawaef> Anyone here familiar with xmllistview?
<sfdfawaef> *xmllistmodel
<sfdfawaef> I'm changin the souce on an xmllistmodel, and I can't figure out how to identify when it's completed loading
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> dpm: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/95.changes see dropped packages ☻
<ogra_> gained us about 9M in tarball size :D
<dpm> off you go, grilo! \o/
<dpm> and lucene :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Bannockburn Day! :-D
<brendand> rpadovani, hey - i know the link for the calculator failure
<brendand> rpadovani, qt 5.3 is now being used on the phone
<brendand> rpadovani, i guess the problem is with it's js engine
<mihir> brendand: ping
<brendand> mihir, hi
<mihir> brendand: hello
<mihir> brendand: i wanted to ask you fro calculator aap
<brendand> mihir, sure
<mihir> brendand: on desktop it works fine with Qt 5.3 right ?
<brendand> mihir, not necessarily
<mihir> okay !!
<brendand> mihir, people are saying it works fine on the desktop
<brendand> mihir, but maybe running trusty, or not up to date utopic
<mihir> brendand: okay.
<mihir> need to test that first on utopic
<mario_> hi guys...how can I get the Ubuntu.Components module version 1.1?
<mario_> I am on a fresh install and it seems I only have Ubuntu.Components 0.1 after installing the ubuntu-sdk package
<brendand> mihir, why are you worried about the desktop? you don't have a device?
<mihir> brendand: sadly no :(  i don't have device
<brendand> mihir, try the x86 emulator then
<mihir> brendand: so i am unable to reproduce that ,
<mihir> brendand: okay let me try x86
<brendand> mihir, if that doesn't work it could be ARM specific issue, but try that first
<AskUbuntu> Qt C++ windowMinimized no reaction on Ubuntu | http://askubuntu.com/q/487513
<rpadovani> brendand, yes, I supposed is something about QT5.3, but I think is ARM related, because kalikiana was not able to reproduce on unicorn, and I think kalikiana has last packages :-)
<kalikiana> I update regularly. if you think it's worth it I can force an upgrade and doublr-check in case it was a very recent thing
<mihir> rpadovani: did you try on emulator too ?
<rpadovani> mihir, nope, I haven't it installed
<dpm> hi fginther, I've had a chat with mardy and dbarth this morning about API keys. It seems we might be able to do key replacement at the file level quite similarly to the Weather app, rather than on the Debian rules as discussed yesterday. I'll summarize in an e-mail later on, but I thought I'd give you a heads up already, so that we don't waste your time on the debian/rules approach
<dpm> re: Reminders
<fginther> dpm, thanks for the note
<dholbach> hey jdstrand, how are you doing?
<dholbach> jdstrand, it feels like I asked a couple of times already, but it was all right for me to go ahead and backport apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu for trusty for the sdk ppa, right? even with your ongoing work to decouple click reviews from the system they're running on?
<jdstrand> dholbach: hey, no, I don't think that will work until I decouple
<dholbach> ok, in that case I'll hold fire :)
<jdstrand> I thought it would, but I don't think it will now
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> thanks jdstrand!
<jdstrand> np. I'll get to it, there is just stuff for rtm that has to land first that I'm working on
<jdstrand> well, that and security updates
<dholbach> sure sure sure
 * dholbach hugs jdstrand
 * jdstrand hugs dholbach back :)
 * popey hugs dpm so he doesn't feel left out
<dholbach> popey, aren't you vacationing?
 * dpm joins the hug fest - thanks! :)
 * dholbach hugs popey and dpm as well
<jdstrand> group hug!
<dpm> :)
 * jdstrand hugs dholbach, popey and dpm :)
<dpm> this is snowballing!
<jdstrand> there are worse things that can happen
<jdstrand> it's nice to have a group hug every now and again :)
<dpm> :)
<mihir> nik90: ping
<nik90> mihir: pong
<mihir> I am trying to install, and when runing sudo ubuntu-emulator create --arch=i386 myinstance it is not creating instance
<mihir> nik90: it shows permission denied error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7695512/
<mihir> any idea
<nik90> mihir: try changing the folder permission to your user
<nik90> mihir: I think by default it is created by root which you are permitted to use
<mihir> Hmm , i ran that with sudo
<mihir> let me try that
<frecel> so I got two tabs in my app, and I'm trying to have a button that in one tab that changes a property of an object in another tab
<frecel> but I'm getting an error saying that the object is not defined when I'm trying to change it's property
<frecel> how do I fix taht
<frecel> *that
<frecel> ?
<popey> beuno: JamesTait getting 503 from myapps...
<beuno> yes
<beuno> it's down
<JamesTait> popey, might be a rollout going on, let me check.
<beuno> botched deploy
<popey> k
<beuno> trying to figure out what's happening
<frecel> mhall119: hi, I'm looking for some help with QML, I'm trying to have a button in one tab change a property of an object in another tab but I get "object is not defined"
<mhall119> frecel: it would help if I can see your code
<frecel> mhall119: there is kinda alot of it but the point is that I have audio element in one tab and I want to change the its source property with a button in another tab
<frecel> but because all tabs are in seperate files I can't just use the id of the audio element
<mhall119> frecel: ah, so you'll need to pass properties around or use signals to connect them
<mhall119> again, seeing the code would help me give more detailed advice
<frecel> mhall119: so I got two tabs, My Podcasts and Listen
<frecel> My Podcasts: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7696404/
<frecel> Listen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7696400/
<frecel> In the future the list will just have adresses for feeds but just to test this I changed the url of the Ubuntu uk to the ogg file
<frecel> so I tried to use an alias there but that didn't work
<mhall119> frecel: so, what I would so is put "property var activeSource" on your My Podcasts Tab component, then in your MainView, when you define the My Podcast tab component in the Tabs, add an onActiveSourceChanged: that sets the Listen tab's playPodcast.source to the My Podcasts tab's activeSource
<mhall119> and in your My Podcasts delegate, change the onClicked to set that Tab's activeSource instead of the Listen tab's playPodcast source
<aquarius> frecel, you may also find http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2014/02/15/bad-voltage-apps-and-generic-components-for-ubuntu/ useful if you're writing a podcast app; it does some nice parsing to get icons and so on for a podcast feed
<frecel> aquarius: thanks, the parsing part is the easy part thanks to XmlListModel
<aquarius> indeed it is; that's why I used it too :)
<aquarius> the itunes namespaces stuff is a bit annoying, though, because of the rather irritating way that xmllistmodel makes you define namespaces. Still, it's a nice component, XLM.
<frecel> ok I have to go buy some food and brake shoes and then I will try to make it all work
<frecel> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<dpm> an interesting combination food and brake shoes
<frecel> dpm: I'm supposed to fix my sisters car and the only food I have in the fridge are old tometoes that I should probably throw out
<frecel> anyways, time to go
<dpm> ok, have fun :)
<aquarius> hope he's not driving to the food shop.
<dpm> mhall119, popey, do you see empty "calculator" and "converter" app icons on your apps scope? I've been getting this for a while http://i.imgur.com/8JC0Zvh.png but I'm not sure if it's due to my phone using dualboot (and RW mode)
<mhall119> dpm: calculator (installed) and converter(in store) both show their icon fine for me
<mhall119> dpm: you also have lower-case names for those, which makes me think the .desktop file might be the problem
<dpm> mhall119, from the lowercase, I'm not sure if they are these two. I think they might be other apps
<dpm> in fact, I can confirm they're different apps, as they do launch
<dpm> I just have to find out where they are installed
<dpm> mhall119, for some reason they were a leftover from ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples. Installing and removing the package fixed it
<mhall119> dpm: that was installed on your phone?
<dpm> mhall119, it wasn't. But my guess is that I installed it at some point when I was helping the sdk guys test something. The combination of a RW image, dual boot and keeping user data across dual boot installations might have messed things up a bit
<dpm> mzanetti, so it seems bug 1303746 or something with the same symptoms is back after the Qt 5.3 landing, and it's made Reminders unusable :(
<ubot5> bug 1303746 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Performance hit when editing sorted lists" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303746
<mzanetti> huh... really
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, someone mentioned it in the bug, and now I've just confirmed it by simply opening Reminders on a recent image
<mzanetti> meh
<dpm> indeed. I'm wondering if upstream dropped the Qt 5.2 fix inadvertently when releasing Qt 5.3
<dpm> rpadovani, just a heads up ^
<dpm> I'll try to find out more tomorrow
<dpm> and talk to tsdgeos
<dpm> balloons, any news on disabling the pep8 tests for the evernote sdk to include it in the reminders source tree?
<balloons> hey dpm, I left a note for francis. It's totally possible to do with the pep8 tool, but the jenkins setup might be a little different
<balloons> dpm, on the test front I landed the newheader change (woot!), and we'll get an update in the store tomorrow when popey is back
<popey> balloons: feel free to upload to the store and I'll approve in the morning ☻
<beuno> brendand, depending on how cool it is, I may be able to review it
<brendand> beuno, ??
<beuno> sorry
<beuno> I meant balloons
<brendand> beuno, or you meant balloons ?
<brendand> ok
<brendand> beuno, sorry i just jumped in here. no context :/
<beuno> brendand, it was good timing!
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> beuno, :-) ok, I'll upload it in a moment
<balloons> ahayzen, pon
<ahayzen> balloons, Has the jenkins pep8 config changed? I'm getting loads of errors http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-utopic-amd64-ci/113/console for this merge which hardly changes the tests https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/move-sheets-to-pages/+merge/220444
<balloons> WOAH!
<ahayzen> and i don't get them when i run locally pep8 :/
<balloons> awesome
<balloons> pep8 --version ahayzen ?
<ahayzen> $ pep8 --version
<ahayzen> 1.4.6
<ahayzen> balloons, ^
<ahayzen> balloons, i don't mind resolving them but just was wonder what had changed for them all to be enforced when they weren't before
<ahayzen> *wondering
<balloons> ahayzen, did you edit with a proper editor? no weird tabs / spaces?
<balloons> ohh that's about my comment blocks nvm
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah just in qtcreator...if you scroll to the bottom of this page you can see the diff https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/move-sheets-to-pages/+merge/220444
<ahayzen> balloons, i've hardly changed anything lol
<ahayzen> unless i have some magic syntax error that is causing it lol
<balloons> ahayzen, let's do a quick sanity check.. I'll run trunk and see if it complains
<ahayzen> balloons, ok thanks :)
<balloons> ahayzen, oO.. I do see a new version of pep8 landed tho
 * balloons checks changelog
<ahayzen> uhoh
<ahayzen> pep8 is now even stricter \o/
<balloons> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/p/pep8/pep8_1.5.6-0ubuntu1/changelog
<ahayzen> interesting...well we'll find out in a bit :)
<balloons> everything from 1.4.6 to the most current: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pep8
<brendand> balloons, ahayzen - E265 is new in 1.5 - https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pep8/1.5.0
<ahayzen> brendand, thats probably our issue then :)
<balloons> yep, indeed :-) So mystery is solved. Kind of annoying though that jenkins will complain about it though ahayzen won't see the error locally
<brendand> ahayzen, well the issue is the comments are badly formatted :)
<ahayzen> hah
<brendand> it out to be very easy to fix. just a simple search and replace
<balloons> would be helpful to get the new pep8 in trusty
<ahayzen> +1
<ahayzen> balloons, it has landed in utopic right?
 * ahayzen starts VM to create branch to resolve issues
<balloons> ahayzen, yes it's in utopic
<balloons> ahayzen, you can one-off install the deb on trusty
<balloons> simple enough
<balloons> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pep8/pep8_1.5.6-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<ahayzen> balloons, update manager is running now i'll let things run as i use it to run autopilot myself :)
<balloons> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pep8/python3-pep8_1.5.6-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<balloons> there you are.. I'd do that over use pip I think
<ahayzen> yeah
<ahayzen> balloons, also did you hear they are reverting mediascanner2 dbus... so we may be able to have isolation?
<balloons> ahayzen, I did here rumors of such things :-)
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> balloons, we believe it is this MP for reference https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/mediascanner2/optional-dbus/+merge/224270
<popey> beuno: i think there's something badly wrong with myapps
<popey> beuno: multiple app developers seem to be getting their apps bounced back but are unable to see why
<popey> beuno: see https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/867/feedback/
<popey> this isnt the only app where they see the status as "needs information" but have no idea why
<popey> this is the second guy who has go agressive over the responses from us.
<popey> JamesTait: ^ if you're about
<ahayzen> balloons, what has happened here? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-update_mp/3507/console
<daker> nik90 ahayzen hi, today i have the confirmation that the dash icons are not equal :D , just install "DigitallyRadio" webapp to see how the alignement break /cc popey
<ahayzen> daker, oh yeah the icon changes
<ahayzen> daker, also on the screenshot from phablet-screenshot works for me on the latest image + the phablet-tools PPA
<daker> ahayzen: ok
<rick111> i cant find the glew library files on ubuntu 14. anyone know how i can locate them?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-25
<gerlowskija> Does anyone know where I can find documentation for PopupUtils.open() (or other PopupUtils functions)?  I wasn't able to find anything in the API documentation (though maybe I was in the wrong place).
<sergiusens> mhall119: hey, how trojita going for the phone? I've started using it on desktop and really like it (not sure if we have a desktop version from ubuntu components)
<rick111> i want to creat a simple hello world program in codeblocks via empty project
<rick111> anyone know how to do that in ubuntu?
<mhall119> sergiusens: the plan is to make the Ubuntu Components version work both, but it's focused on phone right now
<mhall119> sergiusens: it works for reading, there's a working branch for sending email (DanChapman's) but it hasn't been merged into upstream trunk yet
<sergiusens> ah, sounds good
<mhall119> upstream trunk didn't have a separation between the C++ core and the front-end for sending email, so Dan is having to develop both our front-end and separate the core parts from the front-end parts on the standard Qt5 desktop build
<sergiusens> I guess I'll be waiting for your g+ update for when sending works :-)
<sergiusens> ah; that feels like from 10 years ago :-P
<mhall119> sergiusens: popey has an IRC meeting with them every friday at 1300 UTC, or you can join #trojita to watch those patches land
<sergiusens> mhall119: might as well; seems we are looking good on the messaging side :-) telegram is also showing good progress
<mhall119> good to hear :)
<mhall119> sergiusens: we can always use another coder on Trojita (hint, hint)
<sergiusens> lol; as soon as feature freeze happens I intend to diverge
<sergiusens> I'm not a ui developer though
<mhall119> well there is that work on the C++ side...
<sergiusens> mhall119: I'll take a look as long as it's not academic c++ :-)
<mhall119> sergiusens: well it was written as a thesis project for the main developer so....I'm sure it's not
<fdafweaf> Is there a way to request a feature on myapps.developer.ubuntu.com?
<fdafweaf> It would be really nice to be able to see app reviews
<liuxg> I am now using QProcess to start a command on N4, I used the following code:  QString cmd = "ls -l";
<liuxg>     m_process->start(cmd);. However, I got nothing. the same code works well on desktop. Does anyone know why?
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Colour TV Day! :-D
<popey> JamesTait: dunno if you saw, I mentioned a problem with the store last night
<popey> JamesTait: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7699365/
<JamesTait> popey, yes, just noticed it in my ping log.  I'm not around much in the evenings these days, unfortunately.
<dpm> morning mzanetti. After investigating a bit, I've realised why https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-37983 came back. So it seems it was fixed after 5.2.1, we backported it, and it was then fixed in 5.3.1. However, in utopic we've got 5.3.0, hence no fix :(
<mzanetti> dpm: oh, I see
<mzanetti> dpm: thanks for investigating
<dpm> popey, do we have anyone else that can work on Qt packaging fixes, while Mirv is away?
<popey> dpm: I don't know, that's a question for seb128 perhaps?
<seb128> don't know either
<JamesTait> popey, I also don't have access to the link in that pastebin (I have no admin access to Software Centre/Dev Portal, but I can find out who does).
<dpm> argh, bummer. Thanks seb128, popey anyway
<seb128> dpm, technically anyone with upload rights can do an upload, thought qt is currently frozen for alpha1
<popey> JamesTait: so basically on a couple of occasions we have asked for information, and the developer has come back ranting "WHAT INFORMATION DO YOU NEED!?!?!?" type of thing
<popey> JamesTait: implying they dont see the comment where we type out in detail what we need
<popey> they just see the status update change
<dpm> ok, thanks seb128
<seb128> dpm, yw
<JamesTait> Right.  I'm not (yet) familiar with that part of the process, but let me see what I can work out.
<JamesTait> When I'm knocking out apps for fun I'll have to go through this pain, of course. ;)
<popey> JamesTait: pm with screnshot
<popey> dholbach: might be worth holding back commenting on apps till this is fixed
<popey> because right now it seems people aren't seeing our responses
<dholbach> popey, oh?
<JamesTait> Right, let me see if I can get SCA running locally so I can try to reproduce it.
<popey> dholbach: there was another one the other day where I repeatedly told the guy what to do, and he just came back asking what exactly he needed
<popey> i think he can see the status update but not the actual content of the message we type
<dholbach> popey, do we know if the mails which are sent to the list go to the submitter as well?
<JamesTait> dholbach, I was wondering about that.
<popey> dholbach: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/859/feedback/ look at the feedback for that
<dholbach> yeah, I saw that and wasn't sure if it was just information being "lost in translation"
<dholbach> others seemed to be able to update/fix their apps
<popey> nah, i was really clear in multiple comments
<dholbach> we could just try it out with a test app
<popey> i could update one of mine
<dholbach> yeah, same here :)
<nik90> dpm: ping
<dpm> hi nik90
<nik90> dpm: good morning, hey would you have time this week to do the click packaging for the new clock app as part of the cmake?
<nik90> dpm: I should have the alarm functionality ready by the end of the week at which point I would like to send it to the designers to test it
<dpm> hi nik90, I'll try my best. I actually started last week, but I've been distracted by other stuff. In any case, even if it's not perfect, we should manage to have a click to send to designers
<nik90> dpm: I will try to create a click package using click-buddy and see what issues are still present
<dpm> cool
<popey> JamesTait: dholbach and I just test updated an app and it seems to work okay. not sure why that guy has a problem then.
<JamesTait> popey, yeah, I'm looking at the code and can't see anything glaringly obvious, but I have to admit I'm not familiar with that side.
<dholbach> it might be mails going to spam or the guy just ignoring/misunderstanding the comments
<beuno> popey, I don't understand
<beuno> what's wrong?
<popey> beuno: trying to figure that out with dholbach
<beuno> popey, it would seem the user isn't getting the details for the status change?
<popey> yes
<beuno> or they're not seeing them
<liuxg> how to define the apparmor if I want to use the QProcess API. I just found that it is not working any more.
<jdstrand> liuxg: if I understand your question, simply use the default template ('ubuntu-sdk', or don't specify it at all since that is the default) and an appropriate framework (eg, ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1, ubuntu-sdk-14.04, etc)
<jdstrand> liuxg: you can see apparmor denials in /var/log/syslog. eg, grep DEN /var/log/syslog. if you don't see denials, then apparmor shouldn't be the problem
<liuxg> jdstrand, thanks for your reply.  I got the denial in the syslog file.
<jdstrand> note, QProcess can't be used on executables outside of your install or app-specific .local/share/<pkgname> directory
<liuxg> jdstrand, I tried to use QProcess to do a command like "ls -l", and I got the error.
<jdstrand> right, that isn't allowed (see my last point)
<jdstrand> if you put 'ls' in your click install directory, it should work
<liuxg> jdstrand, in fact, I got it running just yesterday, and it stopped working today. I am just wondering how I can get it working again.
<jdstrand> it will work depending on how you start it. Ie, you can start it without confinement. if you use the standard startup method (ie, ubuntu-app-launch) it will start confined. it should never have worked unless the process was unconfined. which brings me to another option: you can use the 'unconfined' template (but that isn't allowed for app store apps)
<liuxg> jdstrand, I have just changed it to {
<liuxg>     "policy_groups": [],
<liuxg>     "policy_version": 1.1,
<liuxg>     "template": "unconfined"
<liuxg> }
<liuxg> . however, it still does not work.
<t1mp> nik90: do you have the link for the bug where you requested styling of the Label in the header?
<jdstrand> liuxg: you might need to do 'sudo aa-clickhook -f' if you didn't change the version
<liuxg> jdstrand, this basically cancel the apparmor, right?
<jdstrand> yes. it runs under a completely lenient profile
<liuxg> jdstrand, then how can I get it back?
<jdstrand> (you can see the profile in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_<your app>
<jdstrand> don't use "template": "unconfined"
<liuxg> jdstrand, I have seen that it is used in the terminal app. If I do sudo aa-clickhook -f, does it mean that I cracked the security model of the phone?
<jdstrand> the terminal app is an exception. exceptions are allowed in the store but all exceptions must go through a vetting process (or be written be a trusted source)
<jdstrand> you have not cracked the security model of the phone. untrusted apps don't have access to sudo and are not allowed to modify policy. you are the owner of the phone and can adjust things as you see fit
<liuxg> jdstrand, does it mean that I can never use QProcess to call a command on Ubuntu touch?
<jdstrand> so you running that command is fine
<jdstrand> liuxg: as said, you may, but only within the click install directories or .local/share/<pkgname>
<jdstrand> I suggest you read http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<liuxg> jdstrand, on android, I have seen apps running that kind of commands
<jdstrand> we have a different security model than android (see above link)
<liuxg> ok. I will take a look at it. in this case we have a lot of limitations. Some linux commands have a lot of useful information on the application side.
<jdstrand> sure
<jdstrand> you can always bundle them with your app though
<aquarius> jdstrand, just as a question... using tc to do traffic shaping on a network interface as root is miles and miles and miles outside what app confinement is going to allow me to ever do, right? :)
<liuxg> jdstrand, is there any that we can put something in the ""policy_groups": [      "networking"  ], to get it working.
<jdstrand> aquarius: you are correct :)
<jdstrand> liuxg: no. you might be interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest
<jdstrand> liuxg: it is possible to extend policy with read_path and write_path, but there is no exec_path (by design)
<jdstrand> note, use of read_path and write_path are exceptions to app store policy that trigger manual review
<jdstrand> (ie, what I said before about exceptions applies here)
<liuxg> jdstrand, that sounds not good to me as well. I want to use some of Linux commands to extend the shortage of APIs on the application side.
<aquarius> jdstrand, thought as much. :) I'll stick with my desktop python-gtk app, then...
<jdstrand> liuxg: sorry, they aren't allowed. 'ls' is trivial to implement in Qt, but if you need other stuff, again, I suggest bundling in the app
 * jdstrand notices a couple of important variables are missing from http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/ and updates
<liuxg> jdstrand, would you please elaborate bundling in the app? do you mean get the apps into the directory?
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, do you have time for the regular Reminders weekly meeting today? I've got a couple of updates and topics I'd like to discuss since Monday
<jdstrand> liuxg: yes. simply 'cp /bin/ls <path in your click>'
<mzanetti> dpm: no, have the meeting with Kevin now.
<rpadovani> dpm, sure!
<jdstrand> let me update the page with a few variables that will make it easier to know where
<liuxg> jdstrand, got it. I have never tried yet. thanks for your tips.
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti today for me is good all the afternoon, so choose you if you find a moment that fit with yours meetings
<dpm> thanks rpadovani
<mzanetti> dpm: 17:00 would be ok for me
<dpm> mzanetti, I've got the community team call there, would 18:00 work for you, or is it too late?
<mzanetti> nah... still ok
<rpadovani> ack
<dpm> mzanetti, cool, thanks
<dpm> I'll update the meeting, thanks guys
<zbenjamin> nik90: ping
<jdstrand> liuxg: ok, http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/ 'Runtime Environment' updated
<jdstrand> sergiusens: are fat packages supported yet?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: they should be, yes
<liuxg> jdstrand, thanks for your help.
<sergiusens> jdstrand: just but stuff in the proper paths and declare the architectures in the list
<jdstrand> liuxg: if you want to support more than one arch, you will want to use fat packages, which I'm told should be working now.
<jdstrand> sergiusens: what do you put in the architecture of the click manifest again?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I wrote this a while back (for go); but same thing applies http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/click-packaging-for-golang-based-binaries/1557
<sergiusens> "architecture": ["armhf", "i386"], iirc
<jdstrand> right, ok
<jdstrand> liuxg: fyi, ^
<liuxg> jdstrand, what are the fat packages?
<jdstrand> liuxg: packages that can ship binaries for multiple architectures
<jdstrand> eg, armhf and amd64 in the same click
<liuxg> jdstrand, ok. sounds great. in this case, we can bundle the commands into the packages, right?
<jdstrand> yes, using the paths I just added to the docs
<liuxg> jdstrand, are you referring to the doc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest?
<jdstrand> liuxg: no, "Runtime Environment" in http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<jdstrand> (ie, what I just said I updated)
<liuxg> jdstrand, thanks!
<jdstrand> np
<nik90> zbenjamin: pong
<zbenjamin> nik90: you still want to test the new sdk launcher / remote app deployment?
<nik90> zbenjamin: yeah :)
<liuxg> jdstrand, thank you. I will have a good reading about the document,
<zbenjamin> nik90: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/experimental/+sourcepub/4254550/+listing-archive-extra
<zbenjamin> nik90: grep the packages for your system and install them manually
<zbenjamin> nik90: you also need the "-common" package
<nik90> zbenjamin: wow that's easy enough..thnx
<nik90> zbenjamin: I am still getting that error, but it could be that the new clock app's cmake is at fault
<nik90> t1mp: I dont think it was reported in a bug report. I requested it during the core apps hangout
<zbenjamin> nik90: what was the error again?
<nik90> zbenjamin: I get desktop file does not exist
<zbenjamin> nik90: did you upload the project to somewhere?
<nik90> zbenjamin: I am testing this on the real device and not on the emualtor
<nik90> zbenjamin: yes, let me grab the link
<nik90> zbenjamin: https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1332749
<zbenjamin> nik90: of course you get that error, the manifest file says the desktop file is named "desktop": "ubuntu-clock-app.desktop", but there is only a com.ubuntu.clock.desktop
<nik90> zbenjamin: hmm, let me see where in the cmake file I can change the desktop file name
<zbenjamin> nik90: make sure you use a different app id when you run it on the phone, i think it might break your installed clock app otherwise
<zbenjamin> nik90: hm i can now run it on the phone but the clock app is not coming up : (process:28767): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/run/user/32011/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly.
<nik90> zbenjamin: If I add set(DESKTOP_FILE "${APP_HARDCODE}.desktop") where APP_HARDCODE is ubuntu-clock-app and change the desktop file to ubuntu-clock-app.desktop.in that would work?
<zbenjamin> nik90: as long as the relative path to the desktop file is exactly the same as in the manifest file it will work
<zbenjamin> nik90: in the click package
<liuxg> jdstrand, just one question. what do the "accounts", "contacts", "content_exchange" mean in the apparmor.json file? "policy_groups": ["accounts",
<liuxg>                       "contacts",
<liuxg>                       "content_exchange",
<liuxg>                       "content_exchange_source",
<liuxg>                       "networking"
<liuxg>                       ],
<jdstrand> that's actually listed under "Policy Groups" in http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<jdstrand> policy groups are a way to express policy extensions
<liuxg> jdstrand, do they mean that they each corresponds to a group of related APIs. If they are not fined, the APIs cannot be used, right?
<popey> ybon: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2014/06/bring-your-apps-to-hack-days/  - want me to add OSM Touch to Thursday or Friday next week?
<liuxg> jdstrand, for example, if "contacts" are not defined, the contact APIs cannot be used in the app
<jdstrand> liuxg: yes. if your app uses the contacts api but you don't declare the contacts api in your security manifest, then application confinement will block the access and keep ti from working
<jdstrand> I should have said, "but you don't declare the contacts policy group..."
<ybon> popey: oh nice! Let me check my planning
<liuxg> jdstrand, the thing is that we normally do not know which APIs correspond to which policy group. I understand this like the permissions in the android platform, and the capabilities on Symbian. We do not have such a cross table to refer to.
<popey> ybon: doesn't have to be thurs/fri, any day next week is fine
<ybon> popey: Friday, thanks! :)
<popey> sweet, I'll add it to the wiki, thanks
<ybon> I'm on a a Mozilla week, so I need to take a day off in anyway :)
<ybon> popey: can I suggest the skills needed/improvement in the top list?
<jdstrand> liuxg: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/ lists several of the apis. I think there is a table somewhere else for the supported APIs for a given framework
<liuxg> jdstrand, currently, I find that a program does not run well. mostly we do not know whether it is the fault of the API used or it is because of the policy group not declared.
<jdstrand> dholbach: ^ is that in the docs somewhere? ^
<popey> ybon: you can
<ybon> great :)
<ybon> I'll send you that before tonight :)
<jdstrand> liuxg: 'grep DEN /var/log/syslog' will show you apparmor denials. it is often easy enough to map a policy group to a denial
<dholbach> jdstrand, hum... that what is documented? how to find out if apparmor blocked a certain functionality or if it just doesn't work? (sorry, didn't read all the backlog)
<liuxg> jdstrand, it would be good to output it to qtcreator and display it a red color. Eclipse for Android does that, and it is so obvious.
<jdstrand> dholbach: no, are the APIs listed somewhere for a given framework
<jdstrand> liuxg: I believe the SDK team has plans to suggest policy groups based on APIs used in the app
<dholbach> jdstrand, no, I don't think so
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: are the APIs listed somewhere for a given framework?
<liuxg> jdstrand, that sounds great. for example, Jun 25 08:48:52 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  215.186326] type=1400 audit(1403686132.716:230): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1902 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.liu-xiao-guo.sendsms_SendSMS_0.1" name="/custom/usr/share/fonts/" pid=4069 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<liuxg> . I do not know whether it is because of the design, or I just cannot get it working. developers need to have more info.
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, lool started a wiki page for that
<jdstrand> liuxg: that denial seems like a bug
<liuxg> jdstrand, in fact, I changed to "unconfined", the app worked well.
<jdstrand> liuxg: what image are you using? /custom/usr/share/fonts/ is not a path defined in our policy (yet)
<liuxg> jdstrand, I am using --devel channel.
<liuxg> jdstrand, the latest software.
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, this is the closest https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks?highlight=%28framework%29
<liuxg> current build number: 87
<liuxg> device name: mako
<liuxg> channel: devel
<liuxg> alias: ubuntu-touch/utopic
<liuxg> last update: 2014-06-25 08:38:38
<liuxg> version version: 87
<liuxg> version ubuntu: 20140618
<ubot5> Error: Ubuntu bug 20140618 could not be found
<liuxg> version device: 20140530
<jdstrand> liuxg: right, I don't have /custom here on my r87
<jdstrand> liuxg: that is a bug in the policy. I will fix that
<liuxg> jdstrand, ok. cool. I think it is good to use terms which are easily understandable to developers.  the contents of the policy are hard to understand and remember.
<jdstrand> the fix for /custom/usr/share/fonts/ will be in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.2.6
<mario_> I am trying to use the new header bar but when I set the ToolbarButton's Action I got the following error message: "Could not resolve the prototype 'Unity.Actions' of 'Action'"
<mario_> how can I resolve it?
<t1mp> nik90: okay. I am preparing an MR where you can set the header contents to any Item.. I wanted to link the bug to that branch but it is not necessary
<t1mp> nik90: and we still have this bug for additional configuration https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1315884
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1315884 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Allow Header style customization per Page" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanChapman> could someone confirm bug 1334344 for me please?
<ubot5> bug 1334344 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Readonly TextArea accepts return key events when using RichText format " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334344
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, will be a couple of minutes late
<rpadovani>  brendand, on image #97 I'm not able to reproduce bug about calculator anymore
<mzanetti> dpm: you don't happen to have a link to the patch?
<dpm> mzanetti, just a sec
<dpm> mzanetti, so the full details are here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1334177 - it points to the upstream bug with the commit id that contains the fix. Let me give you a direct link to the patch we're using for 5.2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334177 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Regressioin: Performance hit when editing sorted lists" [Critical,Triaged]
<dpm> mzanetti, the Ubuntu patch is here, but as I say, that's for Qt 5.2.1: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-for-u-series-multiple-fixes/+merge/216821 (search for QTBUG-37983)
<mzanetti> dpm: thanks a lot!
<dpm> np, thank you for looking into it :)
<dpm> mzanetti, and this is the actual commit upstream: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtdeclarative/commit/a0aefe111758b2267f1bf5fbb26991cbc6dd804d
<dpm> it took a while to figure out, as there seems to be no connection from the Qt bug tracker to gitorious, let alone the right git project
<dpm> I can't figure out the branch(es) it's committed to yet, though
<mtwebster> Hi, I'm wondering who I could speak to about getting an obsolete, unsupported package out of the Ubuntu repositories?  I do not own/maintain this repository.
<mtwebster> The package is now provided to Ubuntu users via a PPA, but unfortunately, users are grabbing this very obsolete package, and reporting bugs on it
<popey> mtwebster: → #ubuntu-devel is probably be best place
<mtwebster> popey: thanks
<mzanetti> dpm-afk: strange... I just browsed the repo for our 5.3.0 and it seems the patch is there
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<liuxg> does anyone know whether qtsysteminfo is support or not on Ubuntu touch? thanks
<rpadovani> mzanetti, and this doesn't sound like a good news
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I might be wrong... not really sure from which sources the package is built
<mzanetti> have discovered another branch now with sources for this very same version
<mzanetti> which doesn't contain the patch. I've prepared a branch, but need someone to review and tell me if this is the correct repo
<rpadovani> mzanetti, could be an error caused by the transition that will be adjuste in next revision of unicorn?  I mean, I had a bug for calculator caused by transition to QT5.3, but it is present only in #93, in #97 is not present anynmore. Maybe the transition isn't completed yet?
<dpm> mzanetti, hm, weird
<rpadovani> ah, in #97 the bug with reminders is still present
<mzanetti> dpm:  do you know which branch in LP is used to build the packages?
<dpm> mzanetti, I don't, I was just looking at it now
<dpm> I was going to ask on #kubuntu, but I don't see anyone around that I know
<mzanetti> dpm: it looks like its this one... but I'm not sure
<mzanetti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/files
<mzanetti> dpm: if its this one, I've prepared a branch with the patch. we need to find someone to review though
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I've seen your branch
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, hey jenkins died last night but francis fixed it for me....so as that is now fixed could you approve this? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/pep8-update-fixes/+merge/224370
<balloons> ahayzen, yes I was looking at it before lunch.. Looks good, I'll approve
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks :)
<mzanetti> dpm: can you test this with the key? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/use-production-servers/+merge/224499
<dpm> mzanetti, sure, let me finish this e-mail and then I'll test
<mzanetti> dpm: no worries. I'm eoding now
<mzanetti> when you have some time
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, cool, have a nice evening and thanks!
<mzanetti> dpm: fyi: the above branch adds 2 methods to switch back to the sandbox:
<mzanetti> dpm: -s command line arg to be used with the reminders app
<mzanetti> dpm: and the accounts-plugin can use "EvernoteConnection.useSandbox = true" in qml
<dpm> ack
<dpm> mzanetti, so the QML file for the account plugin should set that in here, right? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/account-plugin/qml/evernote/Main.qml
<dpm> anyway, I think I got it, thanks!
<dpm> balloons, how are we looking re: reminders tests infrastructure?
<balloons> dpm, fginther was working on my pep8 fix today so we can land that. Also looking at a couple more tweaks.. In general, we're looking good.
<balloons> Should land everything pending today I'd think
<dpm> that's awesome, thanks balloons!
<dpm> balloons, a heads up for a regression, which might actually affect the tests: bug 1334177
<ubot5> bug 1334177 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Regression: Performance hit when editing sorted lists" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334177
<balloons> interesting we pulled 5.3 and not 5.3.1
<dpm> indeed
<frecel> mhall119: I thought you might want to know, I found a simpler solution to yesterdays problem, after reading a bit more on parent, children, sibling relations I figured out how to do it using just the id and aliases
<frecel> mhall119:  basically I had to instead calling the name of the component I gave it an id and it works if I call id.alias.property as long as both components have the same parent
<mzanetti> dpm-afk: hey, qt patch is building in silo-003.
<popey> mhall119: is there documentation for the download service?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-26
<mhall119> popey: not yet, I'm still waiting on mandel to get it to me
<sethj> Are there any resources on building application indicators? All the documentation seems to have been taken off developer.ubuntu.com
<alecu> man, I'm so happy with the QZ81 app... it even has the TK85 keyboard! Having the emulator for my first computer in my pocket is so so awesome!
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> mzanetti, morning! I built upon your changes to switch between production and sandbox and I now have a branch that generates separate packages, one for each plugin: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/switch-to-production/+merge/224503 - the only place I still see we're hardcoding the UOA provider is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/qml/reminders.qml#L132 - so I guess w
<dpm> e need to pass through the --sandbox argument to the main qml file too. What's the best way to do this?
<mzanetti> dpm: hi
<mzanetti> just reading your mail... not really following tho
<dpm> hi mzanetti, so in here: QString hostname = m_useSandbox ? EVERNOTE_SANDBOX_HOST : EVERNOTE_HOST; it seems we might be able to just read the hostname using the Online Accounts API, rather than checking the sandbox argument
<mzanetti> dpm: how would you do that?
<mzanetti> dpm: I've seen the "account->value()" thing..
<mzanetti> but: where to get the "account" from?
<dpm> that's where we ask mardy for documentation on how to use the Online Accounts API in C++ :) ^
<mardy> dpm, mzanetti: if you want, you can do the same from QML; or do you need C++?
<mzanetti> dpm: so what I mean... we're using the QML api for it... I don't think its a good idea to connect to another api from 2 different points
<mzanetti> mardy: oh yeah, that'd be better
<mzanetti> mardy: qml, that is
<mardy> mzanetti: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.AccountService/
<mzanetti> so I get the hostname... along with the selected accounts. ok. works for me
<mardy> mzanetti: read the "settings" property
<mzanetti> mardy: ack, thanks
<mardy> mzanetti: something like accountService.settings.hostname (if the key is called hostname)
<mzanetti> yep... will figure it
<dpm> mzanetti, mardy, I'm not too sure how to do it via QML. We're shipping 2 plugins (sandbox, production), and their service names are different (evernote vs. evernote-sandbox).
<mardy> mzanetti: I think that in that case the <setting> needs to be added to the .service file, not to the .provider file
<dpm> we're not using the hostname from QML atm
<dpm> so we'd still need a way to switch services in QML
<mzanetti> dpm: not sure what you mean
<dpm> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/qml/reminders.qml#L132
<mzanetti> dpm: if we have 2 plugins, each of them has a url hardcoded...
<mzanetti> dpm: the user selects an account. we get a pointer to that account and read the hostname associated with that
<dpm> right, but from QML we're not accessing the host url, we specify services
<mzanetti> but didn't mardy just tell us a way to get to the host url?
<dpm> mzanetti, yes, but we're not using the host URL in QML
<mzanetti> well, we're not right now... but if I get that information I'd change my branch in a way to use that instead of the bool useSnadbox flag
<dpm> mzanetti, right, and I'm not debating that. What I mean is that in QML selecting the host name will not be enough to switch providers, as the QML API needs to specify "service" to load the values from the right .service file (we install both evernote.service and evernote-sandbox.service)
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah sure... you select an account
<mzanetti> dpm: and we'll use the hostname associated with that account
<mzanetti> we're not letting the user to select the hostname in the reminders app
<mzanetti> maybe I'm still misunderstanding :/
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, yeah, I get that, but regardless of the host name, what's not clear to me is how we select an account in QML (evernote vs.evernote-sandbox)
<mzanetti> dpm: we have the 2 plugins installed. When you open the accounts settings page to add a new one, you'll see it twice in there
<dpm> mzanetti, yes, that's clear. What I don't know is how we switch between them in the app
<mzanetti> dpm: ah... if you have multiple accounts, we already pop up a dialog which lets you select the account
<mzanetti> iirc.
<mzanetti> so when the reminders app starts up and there are multiple possible accounts, you'll get a list to select which account you want
<mzanetti> and that list will contain sandbox and production server accounts
<mzanetti> Oh... I guess I see your point... we can't get both account types in one list
<mzanetti> is that what you mean?
<dpm> mzanetti, exactly: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7704704/
<mzanetti> ok.. got it now
<mzanetti> mardy: any chance there's a way to get an AccountsServiceModel containing accounts from multiple services?
<mzanetti> dpm: right... worst case we'll just go with the -s switch
<mzanetti> as you already wrote
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, that might be an option
<dpm> mzanetti, I've replied to your comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/switch-to-production/+merge/224503 - mardy, do you have any ideas on that (see last comment)?
<mardy> dpm: commented
<dpm> thanks mardy
<mzanetti> dpm: yep, what mardy wrote would be my suggestion too. "building" the same code twice with different flags to replace key and hostname at build time
<dpm> mzanetti, mardy, that sounds sensible to me too, and I understand how the key and hostname can be replaced. However, we still need two sets of files to be installed, right? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7704802/
<mardy> dpm: yes, I think so
<mzanetti> dpm: yes. having it installed twice is ok. but not having to maintain the code twice
<mzanetti> mardy: hmm... the settings object seems to be empty here
<mzanetti> at least JSON.stringify(accountService.settings) gives me just {}
<mardy> mzanetti: weird! Can you push the branch somewhere?
<mzanetti> mardy: yep. lemme just do one more check first
<mzanetti> mardy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/use-production-servers/+merge/224499
<mzanetti> mardy: line 42
<mzanetti> afaiu it should contain things like "RequestEndpoint" and such
<mzanetti> is that correct?
<mardy> mzanetti: so, the fact is that the <template> element is not present in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/use-production-servers/view/head:/src/account-plugin/data/services/evernote.service
<mardy> mzanetti: so, the accountService object gives you a subview of the account
<mardy> mzanetti: there is an accountService object which uses the .provider file for the settings, and as many accountService objects for each .service file
<mzanetti> mhm...
<mzanetti> that means I'm using the wrong accountService object
<mardy> mzanetti: maybe. Or you add some settings to the .service file
<mzanetti> yeah, I guess that'd be easier
<mzanetti> dpm: fyi: ^
<mzanetti> dpm: I've updated my branch to read the hostname from the accounts service... but we'd need to add the hostname setting to the .service files
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Pudding Day! :-D
<t1mp> JamesTait: sounds good :)
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm on it
<JamesTait> t1mp, my kind of day, for sure. ;)
<dpm> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/switch-to-production/+merge/224503 - however, I don't think this will work yet. How to just rebuild the accounts plugin binary package instead of building all of the binary packages twice (which is a bit of human and LP builders waste of time) exceeds my packaging-fu
<dpm> mzanetti, also, I've called the setting "HostName" to be consistent with the naming in the XML file
<mzanetti> dpm: ack, will update my hostname code
<mzanetti> dpm: I would probably leave debian/rules alone but add additionall install targets to src/account-plugin/CMakeLists.txt
<mzanetti> dpm: so you just duplicate every install target in there to install it once for production, once for sandbox
<mzanetti> just change the configure_file() command for the two targets to configure the keyfile  we want
<mzanetti> dpm: makes sense?
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, that's what I was thinking when I failed to do it over debian/rules. Let me give it a go.
<mzanetti> dpm: ok. updated my branch
<dpm> but let me find out if it's possible to do it over debian/rules to have all the options on the table
<mzanetti> dpm: well, it sure is, but you'd need to patch cmake files nevertheless to allow building only the plugin
<dpm> oh, I didn't realise it'd require patching
<dpm> I'd rather not do it, so I'll go for the cmake-only approach
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah... just inject all the keys/hostnames/whatnot in one single cmake -D... call
<mzanetti> dpm: then in the accounts-plugin's CMakeLists.txt use the ones you need for each install step
<dpm> I still need to wrap my head around it, let me see what I can come up with
<nik90> zbenjamin: hey in the manifest.json file, what should the hooks include? Does it require the project-name?
<zbenjamin> nik90: no the hook just needs the desktop file path and the apparmor file path
<zbenjamin> you appid is like:     packagename.appname.version
<nik90> zbenjamin: true but what about the hook name itself?
<zbenjamin> sorry packagename.hookname.version
<zbenjamin> nik90: well the hook specifies a application/scope inside your click package. A click package will be able to have more than one app , or maybe a app and a scope
<nik90> for some reason it always replaces it with my bzr branch name...anything other than that fails
<zbenjamin> the hook name?
<zbenjamin> also how does it fail?
<zbenjamin> nik90: ^
<nik90> zbenjamin: I gave up..I spent the past several hours trying to fix the cmake files to work on the device. I cannot take this anymore :/ .. I will wait to see if someone can fix this next week
<zbenjamin> nik90: what does clock need? does it have a c++ backend yet?
<zbenjamin> nik90: i wonder if i could help you
<nik90> zbenjamin: the new clock app has a sample C++ plugin at the moment which I plan to implement the QTimezone class.
<nik90> I used the qtcreator ubuntu template with c++ plugin.
<zbenjamin> and you have my new packages installed?
<nik90> yeah I installed them yesterday
<zbenjamin> when i tried i only got a black screen from the clock app, but it was creating and installing the click package
<nik90> somehow qtcreator keeps on changing the hooks to "
<nik90> fix-cmake-stuff": {
<nik90>             "apparmor": "fix-cmake-stuff.json",
<nik90>             "desktop": "fix-cmake-stuff.desktop"
<nik90>         }
<zbenjamin> for the bazaar branch name, i guess there is a rule in the cmake file that does that
<nik90> well previously I set that to "@CMAKE_PROJECT_NAME@" so that it would get the correct name
<nik90> and in the CMakeLists.txt it is declared as com.ubuntu.clock
 * nik90 is away
<zbenjamin> nik90: are you working on the branch you gave me yesterday?
<zsombi> nik90: t1mp and I ended up to a conclusion that we need to put the PullToRefresh to be available only in UbuntuListView
<t1mp> zsombi: if we add the pullToRefresh only to UbuntuListView, it won't work for the clock-app right?
<zsombi> nik90: there are few issues with the topMargin handling...
<t1mp> zsombi: it is not a conclusion yet, but an idea ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: well, half conclusion :)
<t1mp> does the clock-app work with a flickable or a listview? in case of a listview it should be fine to use UbuntuListView
<zsombi> nik90: I guess it is a Flickable, right?
<zsombi> t1mp: the layouts there have different items
<zsombi> nik90: R U with us? :)
<t1mp> zsombi: I prefer to have the pullToRefresh for UbuntuListView only tomorrow, instead of landing nothing at all
<zsombi> t1mp: agree...
<t1mp> zsombi: seems like nik90 got frustrated with cmake and left ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: not envying him :D
<dpm> mzanetti, I think that should be it: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/switch-to-production/+merge/224503 - that branch already includes your changes, and I'll see if I can actually test the thing now
<mzanetti> dpm: not saying you have to change it, but if you want you could clean it up by doing:
<mzanetti> macro(add_evernote_account_plugin EVERNOTE_HOSTNAME EVERNOTE_KEY ... )
<mzanetti>  // do all the set(), configure_file() install() things once
<mzanetti> endmacro()
<mzanetti> add_evernote_account_plugin(http://sandbox.evernote.com ...)
<mzanetti> add_evernote_account_plugin(http://evernote.com ...)
<dpm> oh, I see, neat. I can do that, yes
<mzanetti> dpm: check out lp:unity8, in the directory cmake/modules/ you'll find a lot of examples on macros if you need them
<dpm> cool, thanks
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, our silo with your fix failed, any ideas? cant find a lander right now
<mzanetti> pmcgowan: no... was wondering too why it wouldn't build in the silo. it does build in the CI job tho...
<pmcgowan> it failed fetching the source tarball
<mzanetti> yeah... seemed like a temporary network failure, so I triggered it again today morning, same error, while the CI job was able to fetch it
<mzanetti> I've just kicked it again now, maybe we were just really unlucky
<pmcgowan> weird
<mzanetti> pmcgowan: nope, still running into a timeout when trying to fetch the upstream tarball
<mzanetti> hmm... seems it uses a different url in the ci-train builder...
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, asking in ci channel
<pmcgowan>  pmcgowan: But something seems to be setting a bogus version number
<pmcgowan> <cjwatson> bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the needed upstream tarball for package qtdeclarative-opensource-src, version 5.3.0+14.10.20140626.
<pmcgowan>  Which is not what https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+merge/224517 says
<mzanetti> true...
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, can you join #ubuntu-ci-eng, cjw is learning some things
<mzanetti> sure
<t1mp> mzanetti: I'm making the changes in uitk for exposing headerconfiguration and headerstyle in 2 small steps, here is the first: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/102-PageHeadConfiguration/+merge/224621
<mzanetti> t1mp: you trying to confuse me with switching channels? :D
<t1mp> mzanetti: I though you didn't read my previous message :)
<t1mp> mzanetti: did I manage to confuse you? ;)
<mzanetti> t1mp: no, but you were close
<mzanetti> slightly change the link next time and you're good
<t1mp> mzanetti: if you look at the MR, you see that I change the name of the component and I move the documentation around :)
<t1mp> maybe that will complete the confusion
<mzanetti> t1mp: ok, so I'll drop this one completely, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/expose-NewHeaderStyle/+merge/224582
<t1mp> mzanetti: yes
<dpm> mzanetti, hm, the macro is much neater, but it seems not to quite work when building the package, it complains about the provider file not being available at install time. I suspect it might have something to do with overwriting variables: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/switch-to-production-cmake-improvements/revision/177
<dpm> mzanetti, I think for now I'll leave the MP as it is
<t1mp> mzanetti: NewHeaderStyle is also no good name (but it was fine internal), I'll change it to PageHeadStyle
<dpm> so that we get the migration done
<dpm> I can look at making the cmake better later
<mzanetti> dpm: ok
<mzanetti> t1mp: updated my unity8 branch to use your latest one. confirming it works fine
<t1mp> mzanetti: thanks
<t1mp> zsombi: ^ care for another review? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/102-PageHeadConfiguration/+merge/224621
<mzanetti> dpm: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-003/
<dpm> mzanetti, it seems it's building arm now, and it's finished amd64 and others. Does it mean success, then?
<mzanetti> dpm: I hope so
<dpm> mzanetti, cool. I've also kicked off a build of Reminders app in my personal PPA (didn't put it in the core apps PPA so that Jenkins does not rewrite it). I'm going to test the new production plugin on the emulator now. https://launchpad.net/~dpm/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=utopic
<mzanetti> dpm: looks good :)
<zsombi> t1mp: get back to me tomorrow with all the reviews you want
<t1mp> zsombi: sure. There are two at the moment, I'll assign you so you can get started before I am around ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: kewl
<zsombi> t1mp: you will get the pullToRefresh tomorrow morning
<t1mp> zsombi: okay
<t1mp> mzanetti: here is the MR exposing the style: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/104-PageHeadStyle/+merge/224636
<t1mp> mzanetti: if you test any of my branches, please reply on the MR so that the main reviewer (zsombi) knows it was tested
<mzanetti> t1mp: ack
<balloons> dpm, re: reminders I left comments about things on https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/fix_with_account/+merge/224539. That's what I hoped we'd land yesterday.
<balloons> dpm, still working on the evernote sdk module merge as well, but the pep8 one landed at least :-)
<dpm> nice, thanks balloons
<dpm> balloons, what do you mean by isolate in your comment?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, hey :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: o/
<rpadovani> mzanetti, couple of questions: I started to look to upgrade to Oxide, and I see there is a comment about a bug with flickable with some notes. Do you have any note, so I can see if the bug is present also in Oxide?
<rpadovani> well, the second isn't a question: here all proprieties of Oxide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7706211/ I have to find a sobsitute to navigatorQtObjectEnabled and onMessageReceived, I'll try in next days ;-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: without that flickable the webview was behaving really badly, if you remove it with the old webview you'll notice immediately
<rpadovani> ok, I try
<mzanetti> rpadovani: right... I think I've seen it somewhere already... the property is not the same any more, but there is some other mechanism to do message passing between qml and the webview engine
<rpadovani> mzanetti,  yes, sure, I'll read the manual and I'm sure I find a way
<balloons> dpm, by isolation I mean the attempts to create a fake environment to run the tests in. Namely setting HOME
<mzanetti> t1mp: here's your 104 branch build output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7706323
<t1mp> mzanetti: thanks... fixed it
 * mzanetti kicks another build
<balloons> dpm, basically the tests fail if you have an account on the phone already, and attempts to launch the app in a isolated environment cause the app to not load when run on the phone (upstart app launch doesn't seem to like it)
<dpm> ok
<zsombi> timp: the pullToRefresh is coming in ~10 mins :)
<mhall119> \o/
<dpm> mardy, I'm testing the account plugin for Evernote production, but I'm getting some strange behaviour: if I go to System Settings and choose the Evernote account, it then shows me the login page. After entering my credentials, it seems to work (Evernote asks me if I want to re-authorize the app to access this account). However, after hitting the button to re-authorize, it then hangs forever like this: http://i.imgur.com/TZi6P4u.png
<dpm> any ideas on how to get debug output?
<balloons> dpm, you can use account-console to see what's up.. do 'account-console list', then grab the id in question and account-console show ID
<dpm> balloons, that's a very good tip. However, I never get to create the account, so account-console list shows no accounts :(
<balloons> dpm, :-)
<mardy> dpm: try running it like this:
<balloons> elopio, are you about?
<mardy> export OAU_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<mardy> export OAU_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9000
<elopio> balloons: I'm here.
<mardy> online-accounts-ui --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/online-accounts-ui.desktop
<balloons> elopio, did we want to ping mardy about our findings last night as well?
<mardy> dpm: after killing any running instances; then open it from the system settings, and you'll find some logs
<nik90> zsombi: In the clock app I am using a Flickable instead of listview since I need to show the clock, some labels and then finally the delegate listitem standards.
<zsombi> nik90: ok I thougth so ^ t1mp
<nik90> zsombi: it is fine to only support the UbuntuListView since I have a working implementation in the clock app at the moment
<elopio> balloons: shouldn't we ping jdstrand instead? As the problems were with the home dir and the vars.
<elopio> I haven't seen the problem on delete account anymore.
<balloons> elopio, I was trying to remember if we resolved the fact we saw differences between accounts-console and python. I guess you are right, we didn't end with that problem
<zsombi> nik90: I got it fixed for a generic use :)
<dpm> mardy, if I run online-accounts-ui --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/online-accounts-ui.desktop from the terminal, then online accounts never starts, it stays forever in the 3 dots animation
<nik90> zsombi: awesome. looking forward to using it in other places
<elopio> balloons: ah, you are right. mardy can help with the problem where with a temporary home we don't get the id#1 on the accounts
<mardy> dpm: yes, you need to start it from the system settings
<dpm> mardy, ok, on it. And where should I find the logs?
<zsombi> t1mp: nik90: the final updates on the MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pullToRefresh/+merge/219090
<mardy> dpm: on the terminal where you lanched that command
<t1mp> zsombi: is it ready for a review?
<t1mp> zsombi: I'll have a look after dinner
<balloons> elopio, yes ok :-) indeed. It's coming back now. We need to understand about signond and some other things
<zsombi> t1mp: sure it is
<zsombi> t1mp: me left now :)
<dpm> mardy, ah, yes indeed. I was looking for a file in .cache/upstart
<balloons> mardy, ok so if you are done with dpm, elopio and I have a puzzling question. We're trying to run a series of tests back to back. Before each test, we want to setup a clean isolated environment. So we fake HOME and XDG_HOME_DIR and then use account-console to setup a fake account.
<balloons> This is all the work you helped elopio with in the paste
<balloons> The trouble is mardy we are seeing the account ids for the subseqeuent test runs not be id 1. That seems to indicate we're not setting up clean environments. So we started stopping signond before setup, which didn't seem to change anything. Is there anything else we need to do to ensure we have a blank slate for each test?
<mardy> balloons: libaccounts is using XDG_CONFIG_HOME
<balloons> mardy, ahh yes I see elopio has it right in the test, XDG_CONFIG_HOME
<balloons> mardy, should we need to stop signond? Is there any other service we need to account for?
<mardy> balloons: well, signond doesn't write to the accounts DB, it has its own DB (which is also under $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/signond/), but that doesn't affect the account numbering
<balloons> mardy, is there a reason to believe timing could play an issue if we ran tests in quick succession?
<dpm> mzanetti, I've tested reminders with the new plugin and left a comment with the result. It seems an account cannot be created because something is failing when requesting the user name: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/switch-to-production/+merge/224503
<mzanetti> dpm: btw. silo 003 is built
<dpm> \o/
<mzanetti> dpm: I haven't had the time yet to check it out
<mzanetti> mind giving it a test run?
<dpm> sure
<mzanetti> t1mp: http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/new-apps-header/ specifies a search behavior of the header. Can't find that in that code. I assume its not implemented yet, or am I just missing it?
<dpm> mzanetti, do you know why a 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' after having added that ppa does not offer the silo packages for upgrade? Do I need to upgrade each one individually?
<mzanetti> dpm: dist-upgrade
<dpm> same result
<mzanetti> hmm... that shouldn't be then
<dpm> ah, no wait
<dpm> dist-upgrade works
<mzanetti> ah ok
<dpm> ok, upgrading now
<mzanetti> *drumroll*
 * bluezone doesn't understand the purpose of the install file
<dpm> mzanetti, so *more drumroll*...
<dpm> it works! :)
<mzanetti> *\o/*
<bluezone> are you in the twilight zone
<bluezone> nothing ever works :O
<mzanetti> my patches do!
<mzanetti> :P
<mzanetti> actually its not even mine :D
<dpm> :)
<mzanetti> dpm: cool stuff. can you do some more testing of other stuff, to make sure we didn't break anything else?
<mzanetti> i.e. walk through the unity8 test plan
<mzanetti> dpm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/unity8
<dpm> sure
<dpm> mzanetti, so all the steps in that test plan work, except for installing apps (I think the store might still be broken?) and I've not ran the unity8 autopilot tests
<mzanetti> dpm: ok... that's good enough, given that its the exact same package as before + that one patch only in listview
<mzanetti> dpm: is it known that the store is broken?
<dpm> beuno, I'm still having a similar problem installing apps from the store. Was the issue from yesterday solved? What happens now is that when I click on Install it shows me 100% download, and then it fails showing me a dash page with a download error message. This is on image 98
<beuno> dpm, it was totally fixed
<beuno> sbeattie, it's likely the image at that point
<beuno> er
<beuno> sorry sbeattie, I meant dpm
<sbeattie> heh, no worries
<dpm> beuno, ok, let me upgrade to the latest (100, I think) and try again
<beuno> dpm, the 100% download is how I get rid of all blame!
<beuno> once I give you 100% of the file
<beuno> NOT MY FAULT
<dpm> beuno, ah, I don't need that, I generally blame popey directly ;)
<popey> hmm?
<beuno> good, we all have the same strategy
<popey> I hate you all.
<dpm> some things never change
 * dpm hugs popey
<popey> Consistent if nothing else.
<dpm> mzanetti, so I've re-run the unity8 test plan now with image 100 with the same results ^
<mzanetti> dpm: store still broken... hmm... does it work without installing silo 3?
<dpm> beuno, I still  can't install apps from the store, so I'll poke alecu :)
<dpm> let me try on the emulator
<dpm> mzanetti, strangely enough, it works well on the emulator. But I had the same issue yesterday without having installed the silo packages
<kalikiana> if anyone happens to be familiar with pinyin, please have a look, I need help testing this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1324955
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324955 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Automatically commit text in AbstractButton" [High,Confirmed]
<alecu> dpm-afk: I'm testing #99 on mako, and I can install apps with no issues.
<rpadovani> popey, I took a look to calc bugs, unfortunately no one is easy to solve for hackdays, they are all related to swype textfields or to advanced functions or to performance. As we discussed today, we need to do some work on this :(
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-27
<white_cat> !seen
<ubot5> I have no seen command
<white_cat> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<white_cat> ?
<white_cat> sudo apt-get purge ubot5
<white_cat> are we still verbose now bot???
<rrrrrrrrrr> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rrrrrrrrrr> pkill ubot5
<rrrrrrrrrr> sudo apt-get install new_bot
<rrrrrrrrrr> man !patience
<rrrrrrrrrr> sudo apt-get purge ubot5
<Aki-Thinkpad> o_O
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> dpm, a bunch of core apps are still on the https://launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=touch-cn list - is this an area of focus?
<dpm> hey
<dholbach> dpm, how's life over there? :)
<dpm> dholbach, life's good, nice and sunny here right now :)
<dpm> dholbach, a bunch of the bugs should be marked as Fix Released, let me do this now...
<dholbach> yeeehaw
<dpm> dholbach, ok, 9 marked as Fix Released. For the rest, there are a few duplicates, as the search shows a result for each bug task. In some cases it's ok (they're different apps), but in others it shows the task for the upstream project and the source package
<dpm> I'll take care of the core apps translations for .desktop files ones
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> thanks a bunch dpm!
<dpm> np :)
<justCarakas> dholbach:  who designed the ubuntu pioneers T-shirts ? They are awesome :D great fabric aswel, feels like high quality
<dholbach> justCarakas, awesome... I think the design came from Marcus Haslam on the design team, or somebody on his team
<dholbach> I like it as well :-)
<justCarakas> I think ppl will see me a lot in it
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Industrial Workers Of The World Day! :-D
<justCarakas> Because without industrial workers we wouldn't have PC's to work on :D
<JamesTait> justCarakas, or trucks, trains and planes to get them from the factory to us. :)
<justCarakas> JamesTait: true true, they are way to under appreciated
<dpm> mardy, good morning. Quick question: can I add different services to an .application file? I.e. would this be a valid file? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7710128/
<mardy> dpm: yes, and I believe that nothing bad happens if some of them are not found (or if something bad happens it's a bug)
<dpm> excellent, thanks
<dpm> mardy, and a couple of other questions related to UOA: a basic one first - howcome can the Evernote oauth plugin's QML file access the Evernote API plugin? I.e. the Evernote API is shipped inside the reminders package, so I can't quite understand how that works with app isolation -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/account-plugin/qml/evernote/Main.qml
<popey> dpm: could you please upload http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.camera_2.9.1.290_armhf.click to the store?
<dpm> popey, that seems like a broken link
<mardy> dpm: IIRC, the Evernote API plugin is installed in a system location, and therefore available to all apps
<mardy> including the QML plugin
<dpm> mardy, it is not installed, we ship it with the click, that's the part I don't understand. But let me double-check the seeds to be certain
<dpm> mardy, we only ship the account plugin by default, but not the API plugin (qtdeclarative5-evernote0.1): http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic/view/head:/touch
<popey> dpm: try now?
<dpm> popey, the store complains about invalid manifest: ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2
<popey> ah excellent
<dpm> or in full: "The package has an invalid framework specified in the manifest. The currently allowed frameworks are: ['ubuntu-sdk-13.10', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-papi-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-html-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-html-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-papi-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-html', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-papi', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-q
<dpm> ml']"
<popey> lool: JamesTait: beuno: looks like we're using a new framework ...
<popey> thanks dpm
<JamesTait> Thanks popey, dpm.
<popey> looks like -dev2 landed on the phone already too
<JamesTait> I'm sure that's something that's simple to add (famous last words), but I'm surprised I didn't see it announced anywhere before it landed.
<popey> well indeed
<popey> i see a conversation in irc last night about it between jamie and others
<JamesTait> It is, though, entirely possbile I wasn't looking in the right place, or I was and just missed it - so, y'know. :)
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks is outdate too
<JamesTait> Now that one I could update, but I'm not entirely sure which bits need to be updated - just adding a column or two to Base name and Base version?
<popey> not sure, it's not "my" page. lool ?
<popey> https://docs.google.com/a/popey.com/spreadsheets/d/1t_JGpg4r8BLluzfzmqa-gAbcKUjKUOufSCTSdPpFc5g/edit#gid=0 also not updated
<popey> also, click-reviewers-tools will need updating.. dholbach ^
<popey> JamesTait: any idea how long before you can update the store?
<dholbach> popey, I think click-reviewers-tools just uses data from apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu?
<dholbach> ah, maybe not
<dholbach> can we file a bug for that and add tasks for all the bits which need updating?
<mardy> dpm: there's something weird; maybe you have the evernote plugin left installed by a "make install"?
<mardy> dpm: or maybe, it's not seeded, but it's a debian dependency for the account plugin, most likely
<dholbach> popey, JamesTait, lool: feel free to add tasks to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1335047
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335047 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Add support for ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> jdstrand, ^
<dholbach> lool, I can't remember - did we document the process for adding new frameworks somewhere?
<JamesTait> popey, dholbach, dpm: do we have a definitive list of new frameworks we need to add?
<lool> dholbach: probably not
<JamesTait> I don't have access to do it myself, but I'm trying to get hold of someone who does.
<dholbach> JamesTait, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch-meta/utopic/revision/151
 * JamesTait hugs dholbach.
<dholbach> JamesTait, can we add a bug tasks on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1335047 for whatever needs fixing in the store?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335047 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Add support for ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2" [Undecided,New]
<JamesTait> dholbach, yep, on it. :)
 * dholbach hugs JamesTait
<dholbach> fantastico
<JamesTait> Only affects software-center-agent AFAIK.  No action required in the index.
<dholbach> jdstrand, beuno: maybe one of you can have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/deb-vs-click/+merge/224297?
<dpm> mardy, oh, so it seems the evernote package is only installed on my phone because the dependency got pulled from the PPA I was testing, but it's not on the archive. That points to something that we'll need to fix, as the account won't quite work without the plugin, which is used to retrieve the user name
<mardy> dpm: indeed
<dpm> mardy, but how could this ever work on the phone? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/account-plugin/qml/evernote/Main.qml clearly imports the Evernote plugin and expects it in a system location, and it should fail on a vanilla image
<dpm> I'm asking also because I'm trying to debug why the user name is not being fetched, so I'm trying to understand how the Main.qml file works
<mardy> dpm: I think that the plugin is also installed on a vanilla image, due to the dependency: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/debian/control
<dpm> mardy, it can't pull it, as the package is not in the archive
<dpm> and $ ls /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/ returns no Evernote folder on the phone
<mardy> dpm: but then account plugin would be installed with a missing dependency? I doubt that's possible
<dpm> popey, what does apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-evernote0.1 on your phone say?
<popey> N: Unable to locate package qtdeclarative5-evernote0.1
<dpm> mardy, weird, I see the dependency on debian/control, but it's actually not listed in the dependencies of the installed package: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7710517/
<dpm> thanks popey
<dpm> mardy, oh, I've found out why
<dpm> mardy, so it does not fail because the Main.qml file we ship contains only:
<dpm> import Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.Plugin 1.0
<dpm> OAuthMain {}
<dpm> so the account plugin currently installed on the phone does not import the evernote plugin at all
<dpm> and probably does not have it listed as a dependency
<aquarius> dpm, does the download api exist in qml yet? there's stuff on the wiki for the dbus api from last year, but I can't find any docs about the qml bindings
<dpm> aquarius, let me check with mandel
<aquarius> dpm, cool. I'd have pinged him but he isn't here? :)
<dpm> ah, he's been either ignoring my pings too or on holiday lately, I'm hoping it's the latter :)
<popey> i asked the other day
<popey> cant find the logs of what he said tho
<aquarius> A chap on G+ suggested that the download API can handle sftp URLs. I'm curious as to whether it can handle the sftp url for a *folder*, and if so whether I get back a folder listing.
<aquarius> or possibly it just doesn't do sftp at all and that chap was full of lies :)
<dpm> aquarius, I think mandel mentioned the protocols it can handle on ubuntu-phone the other day
 * aquarius has a look
<dpm> t1mp, is the new header supposed to go away when you scroll up a list, as the old one used to do?
<dpm> or rather, scroll down
<aquarius> gnah, lists.launchpad.net doesn't have archives by author ;(
<aquarius> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08689.html - "It supports http, https and FTP (i need to test SFTP)."
<aquarius> so I wonder what happens if you ask the download api to download an ftp url for a folder?
<aquarius> does the download api work on the desktop in 14.04? Or do I need to test it on an actual phone?
<dpm> mardy, mzanetti, would you mind having a look at the options we've got to ship the evernote accounts plugin + the evernote api plugins and giving me your opinion? http://pad.ubuntu.com/evernote-accounts
<dpm> aquarius, not sure, unfortunately, and neither mandel nor tvoss seem to be online atm :/
<aquarius> dpm, fair enough. Given that there are no docs on developer.ubuntu.com for the download service (either in current or in development api list) I figured, well, it's just not done yet, so I'll go away and come back in another six months and check, but I thought I'd ask :)
<mzanetti> dpm: not sure if the "Current situation" is correct
<mzanetti> well, dunno. where does the account plugin get the evernote plugin from?
<dpm> mzanetti, it doesn't use it right now, that's what I found out this morning
<t1mp> dpm: yes, it is the same, only what's inside the header is changing
<mzanetti> dpm: oh... really?
<mzanetti> but afaik the name isn't empty any more
<popey> JamesTait: whats the status of the -dev2 click framework? can we update it in the store?
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, it puzzled me as well. Well, for me, and for the Evernote folks is empty. Does it show the name for you?
<mzanetti> dunno... didn't try lately
<mzanetti> well, ok... then its probably still empty :D
<aquarius> chipaca, ping
<aquarius> oh, he's not around either.
<aquarius> bah. Summer, eh? Everyone's on holiday ;)
<dpm> mzanetti, the Main.qml file contains this only (we've not updated the account .deb package for a while):
<popey> slackers
<dpm> import Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.Plugin 1.0
<dpm>  OAuthMain {}
<dpm> so it definitely does not use the Evernote API plugin to retrieve the name
<mzanetti> mhm
<mardy> mzanetti: I don't understand the security concern; is the evernote plugin storing the access token somewhere?
<mzanetti> no... was just going to ask you
<mardy> mzanetti: if it's simply retrieving it from OA, then I don't see an issue
<mzanetti> can any app get the accounts token?
<dpm> t1mp, I'm asking about the header in the context of bug 1318132 - as it seems the header does not go away by default
<ubot5> bug 1318132 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Notes and Notebooks header should move away when scrolling" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318132
<mardy> mzanetti: accesso token are cachedby OA, but per appID
<mzanetti> mardy: ack. problem solved then
<dpm> mzanetti, mardy, I'm leaning towards option #2, what do you guys think? (option #1 would be the next best one for me, but I'm worried about the package being in the archive, making updates difficult)
<mzanetti> dpm: yes, probably
<mzanetti> dpm: installing it system wide wouldn't be bad though :/
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah #1 would be the neatest option, but I'm not too sure about updates
<mzanetti> yeah. I agree
<mzanetti> dpm: I haven't been following this.. will we have a way to install plugins as click packages at some point?
<mzanetti> but given we don't have any deps, that might not be possible at all
<dpm> mzanetti, I don't think there are any plans to ship plugins as clicks, no
<mzanetti> dpm: #2 it is then
<dpm> mzanetti, thanks. It shouldn't be to difficult to switch to #1 at a later date if we decide it's worth it at some point. Quick question: how can we make the Main.qml file see the API plugin shipped with it, and where should we best install it?
<dpm> thanks mardy too
<mzanetti> dpm: is the accounts plugin installed through apt?
<dpm> mzanetti, yes
<dpm> we install it by default on the phone
<mzanetti> I guess we would need to install it to /usr/share/whereevere/the/rest/of/the/plugin/is/
<dpm> account-plugin-evernote
<beuno> dholbach, +1!
<mzanetti> and then make the accounts plugin pick it up by setting the import path to that
<dpm> mzanetti, probably then /usr/share/accounts/qml-plugins/evernote/ would be a good location, as it's where Main.qml lives. I'm not sure how to best set the import path, though, as we're not calling qmlscene directly
<mzanetti> dpm: yes, the place sounds correct, needs to be a subfolder "Evernote" in there
<mzanetti> dpm: on making the plugin pick it up, I guess mardy can help you.
<zbenjamin> dpm: did you have some time to test the new package?
<dpm> so mardy, how can I change the import path for plugins, so that Main.qml can pick up the Evernote plugin shipped in its same folder?
<nik90> @coreappdevs, need someone to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/edit-alarm-feature/+merge/224360 It adds support for creating alarms in the new clock app.
<popey> nik90: k
<sergiusens> mzanetti: dpm there were plans to ship plugins as click
<sergiusens> afaik not going to happen soon though
<mzanetti> sergiusens: how would an app then depend on that?
<popey> nik90: pretty!
<popey> nik90: how do I edit?
<nik90> popey: thnx. You cannot edit alarm in this MP. You can only create new alarms and delete them if necessary.
<popey> ah
<nik90> popey: The edit alarm feature is in the next MP which is also up for review
<popey> yeah, that works
<popey> looks great
<popey> the text is a bit tiny on the tab, and subheading in alarms
<nik90> popey: I was told by the designers to use xx-small font size as mentioned in the design spec
<nik90> popey: once we have it testing on the phone, they will evaluate the font size again
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, thinking more about it, I've added option #4. I think I might favour that now, what do you think? -> http://pad.ubuntu.com/evernote-accounts
<popey> k
<sergiusens> mzanetti: I'm not sure; all I know is that at one point there were plans for gstreamer plugins and online account ones
<mzanetti> oh... right... online account plugins
<mzanetti> was thinking about qml plugins
<mzanetti> dpm: I'm really not sure about option 4
<nik90> zsombi: hey, if you have time could you check https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-modify-alarm-support/+merge/224791. The MP adds support to edit saved alarms and sometimes it causes the clock app to crash.
<sergiusens> mzanetti: for oa plugins you still have the dependency problem
<nik90> zsombi: I narrowed it down to the daysOfWeek variable, but cannot see why that might happen.
<nik90> zsombi: May be you might notice me doing something wrong
<mzanetti> sergiusens: well not really. I'd think that an app, like reminders, would just ship one click packages with the app and the oa plugin, and oa would just pick it up
<dpm> sergiusens, authentication plugins as clicks is still on the roadmap, but I don't know about QML plugins as clicks
<sergiusens> mzanetti: right; but not shareable across clicks; which is fine I guess
<mzanetti> yep
<sergiusens> dpm: no, not generic plugins. I assume that is never going to happen
<dpm> mzanetti, so what you are describing is on the roadmap, but not for RTM afaik, and probably post-14.10, IIRC what mardy mentioned
<mzanetti> ack...
<mzanetti> dpm: I'm still voting for option 2
<mzanetti> 4 sounds like the wild west
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I've added #4 to have all cards on the table, and also in case #2 does not work. I still can't see how we can specify the import location
<mardy> dpm: I need to check the code, I don't remember what import paths are available to account plugins
<mardy> dpm: but I guess that if you ship it in the same directory as the Main.qml file it should work
<mzanetti> dpm: well, ok, in which case we'd probably have to go for option #4 just to have it around for the oa plugin...  But please lets check first if we can install privately for the oa plugin too
<dpm> hm, but do QML files look for import paths on the same directory by default?
<mzanetti> dpm: no for plugins
<mzanetti> dpm: only for other other qml files
<dpm> yeah, definitely, the idea of this is to find out all the options
<dpm> mardy, it seems shipping in the same folder won't work. So if you could tell us which import paths are supported for the Main.qml file, and if they're extensible, that'd be awesome
<zsombi> nik90: sorry dude, you may need to ask kalikiana to help on that :( I got to leave now
<mardy> dpm: here: pkg-config  --variable plugin_private_module_dir SystemSettings
<dpm> mardy, not sure I can follow, how can I use that? Running it on the desktop (no pkg-config on the phone) returns no results
<dholbach> beuno, thanks!
<dholbach> dpm, popey: looks like libqt5keychain0 is now pulled in by ubuntu-sdk-libs - maybe we should build trojita against it?
<dpm> dholbach, I've not been too involved in trojita, so I might not be the best person to ask, but popey or mhall119 should know
<popey> dholbach: yes, I requested it
<popey> ☻
<dholbach> popey, awesome - I'll do a local test build, then add it as a build-depends to the packaging branch
<popey> dholbach: feel free to join us in #ubuntu-touch-meeting we're discussing right now
<t1mp> nik90: in case you want to play around with putting textfields in the header, here is a branch for it - https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/120-HeaderState/+merge/224813
<t1mp> nik90: the prerequisite branch (110-headerInput) already has it, but 120-HeaderState has a convenient PageHeadState component in case you want to use states to update your header
<mardy> dpm: OK, then hardcode it to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ubuntu-system-settings/private
<dpm> mardy, right, that comes back to my first question: where can I specify the import location. I need to tell qmlscene or whatever loads the Main.qml file at some point to use "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ubuntu-system-settings/private", but I don't know how UOA loads that file and if I've got any possibility to give it a custom import path
<dpm> or do you mean I should install the just install the evernote api plugin there?
<mardy> dpm: yes, you should install the api plugin there
<dpm> ok, thanks mardy
<dpm> aquarius, -> <mandel> dpm, yes, I spoke with mhall119 yesterday about it and we saw a small error in the docs generation that I need to fix
<aquarius> dpm, ah, cool... so it nearly exists?
<dpm> aquarius, it should exist, just the docs are not published yet
<brendand_> rpadovani, hi
<dpm> aquarius, mandel seems to be on #ubuntu-touch now, so you might want to check with him again
<aquarius> dpm, smart. Do you know whether it exists in Ubuntu 14.04 desktop?
<aquarius> dpm, ah, I'll talk to mandel
<dpm> aquarius, I'd doubt it
<dpm> but yeah, he should know more than I do
<aquarius> hm. I'm not upgrading to in-dev 14.10 just to make apps :(
<dpm> aquarius, you can use the emulator :)
<aquarius> I can, but I already have an Ubuntu machine; I shouldn't *need* the emulator :(
<dpm> yeah, I can understand, I'm on 14.04 too, but it becomes increasingly difficult to backport more APIs, so the emulator is a neat way to target the phone without having to change your host computer
<aquarius> yeah, I've heard that argument. I just don't like it :)
<dpm> mzanetti, so it seems for option #2 to work, we'll need to install the plugin in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ubuntu-system-settings/private for Main.qml to find it, as there's no way to define a new import location for plugins. What do you think, would you still recommend option #2 in light of that? http://pad.ubuntu.com/evernote-accounts
<DanChapman> dholbach, it's picked up qt5keychain-dev/libqt5keychain0 fine for me here and is building now http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7711324/
<dholbach> DanChapman, which options did you pass to cmake?
<nik90> t1mp: sweet thnx..will test it and make a video if I have some time
<nik90> kalikiana: Can I bother you for a review :P?
<nik90> aquarius: you could use a VM of 14.10 :)
<DanChapman> err my default onesi think -DWITH_UBUNTU=on -DDEV_FATAL_WARNINGS=on -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug
<DanChapman> dholbach: ^^
<nik90> aquarius: but yes I strongly agree to your argument that upgrading a OS just to upgrade the SDK is not ideal
<dholbach> DanChapman, gotcha - over here it's -DWITH_UBUNTU=on -DWITH_QTKEYCHAIN_PLUGIN=on
<t1mp> nik90: a video? that's awesome :)
<mario_> Guys is it my fault or the following API has not yet been implemented/ does not work as expected? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/U1db.Database/#deleteDoc-method
<t1mp> kalikiana: ^ you know the answer to mario_ 's question?
<t1mp> nik90: there are 6 related MRs queued to land in our staging :) so it is just a matter of time now
<t1mp> ^*header related
<nik90> t1mp: awesome
<nik90> t1mp: what is this about? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/98-DeprecateHeader/+merge/224510
<nik90> t1mp: are you referring to the use of header.visible (from the old header) in apps?
<t1mp> nik90: we had a "Header" property that was exposed to the app developers.. so they could instantiate that component
<t1mp> nik90: ^that was not the intention, and confusing to have, so now we just print a warning when that happens
<nik90> t1mp: oh..I didnt know about that
<popey> dholbach: DanChapman when you build next, in case we plan to go to the store with one of these newer builds, can you use the framework 14.10 -dev2?
<dholbach> popey, the daily build is .deb, no .click
<dholbach> I don't know how the .click build is done
<DanChapman> popey: sure i'll  push a patch for that now
<t1mp> nik90: no, not directly. page/mainview.header is still accessible but you can keep using the header.visible until I have the header "modes" implemented (modes will be "flickable", "fixed", "overlay" and "hidden")
<t1mp> nik90: yeah Header was there in our qmldir, but it was not intended to be (and not documented), so with that MR I simply remove it again
<popey> dholbach: i think mhall119 does it
<nik90> t1mp: I thought zsombor said header.visible is an internal property and shouldn't be used by app devs. I rejected a patch based on this reasoning
<popey> but it needs to go in the manifest, so DanChapman can take care of that ☻
<popey> I personally think DanChapman should also be responsible for uploading the app to the store ☻
<t1mp> nik90: zsombi was right, so if you can avoid it don't use that. I'm just not sure if there is an alternative right now
<popey> rather than have us manage taht
<t1mp> nik90: better not to start using header.visible. What I meant to say is that if an app uses it already we don't break that app (yet)
<nik90> t1mp: ok. so when the new header states land, we need to update terminal and music I think
<DanChapman> popey, will i get a t-shirt?
<DanChapman> :-)
<nik90> t1mp: just a headsup when you do break it
<t1mp> nik90: sure. probably we will never break it (we promised that), but a warning will be printed when the changes are there
<popey> DanChapman: not sure how many pioneers we have now, probably ☻
<nik90> dpm, popey: Can you add the clock app reboot MPs to the sponsoring queue as well to get more exposure?
<t1mp> nik90: I'll just be happy when all the current MRs land and I can finally close this blueprint next week :) https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+spec/new-header\
<t1mp> hmm that bp was started only 2 months ago.. seems longer ;)
<nik90> t1mp: :)
<t1mp> nik90: then I can start on this one ;) https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+spec/new-header-extensions
<dpm> nik90, sure, it shouldn't take me long
<dpm> as in "today"
<nik90> dpm: thnx :)
<nik90> t1mp: yay looking forward to it
<t1mp> nik90: basically it is just more header stuff, but it feels nice to start with a clean todo list
<dholbach> DanChapman, maybe it's because of this:
<dholbach> ./CMakeLists.txt:trojita_plugin_option(WITH_QTKEYCHAIN_PLUGIN "Build Qtkeychain password plugin" "NOT WITH_HARMATTAN;NOT WITH_UBUNTU")
<dholbach> looks like the two are mutually exclusive?
 * t1mp off, bbl
<dholbach> for now I'll just add the build-dep and the cmake build option to the packaging and leave it at that
<mzanetti> dpm: yes, I still think option 2 would be best... but if you don't agree, you don't have to listen to me
<DanChapman> dholbach: meh that should be NOT UBUNTU_CLICK_MODE, i'll push a patch for that aswell. I must have changed it in my local branch at some point
<dpm> mzanetti, no, that sounds sensible to me and I do value your opinion. I'm still not sure about that install path, but from your and mardy's feedback, I've decided to go for #2
<dholbach> DanChapman, awesome - with the changes I'm doing to the packaging we should be all set for the next pull from upstream then :)
<DanChapman> dholbach: brilliant thanks :-)
<dholbach> rock on! :)
<popey> \o/
<DanChapman> popey while i'm doing these will I need to specify a specific apparmor profile as it uses dbus or is that all taken care of and don't need to think about it
<DanChapman> qt5keychain that is
<popey> you need to use the -dev2 one, ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2 i think.
<nik90> t1mp: when I try the example you listed in the MP, I get the error PageHeadState is not a type
<aquarius> nik90, I'm on the LTS; I may stay there for years. But I really don't want to run a pre-release, even in a VM
<sergiusens> do lxc containers count as VMs? :-)
<nik90> aquarius: well I intend on staying with the LTS as well. So may be we both could protest against dropping 14.04 support just 2 months after its release :)
<aquarius> :)
<nik90> t1mp: disregard my last statement, after importing Ubuntu Components 1.1 instead of 0.1, things started working as expected ;)
<beuno> dholbach, jdstrand, https://code.launchpad.net/~beuno/click-reviewers-tools/deprecate-14-10-dev1/+merge/224862
<dholbach> beuno, for the tests to work, I guess it needs an updated apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu?
<dholbach> I'm going to be in a call in a minute, so jdstrand might be a better person to talk to
<beuno> dholbach, not sure, I think if you run ./run-tests it works
<beuno> tests pass, btw  :)
<dholbach> ok :)
<dpm> zbenjamin, is it a know issue that the "Open SSH connection to device" button does no longer work with the emulator? I tended to use it all the time, but at least with an emulator running image 100 it no longer does
<dpm> it just starts a terminal that closes after about a second
<dpm> mardy, while testing the new account plugin package (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7711985/) UOA seem to complain that the plugin's QML file is not in .local - any ideas why? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7711982/
<jdstrand> beuno: fyi, re https://code.launchpad.net/~beuno/click-reviewers-tools/deprecate-14-10-dev1/+merge/224862... I was told by pat to not obsolete the 13.10 framework
<jdstrand> also, apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu and click-apparmor do not need to be updated for non-major framework changes
<beuno> jdstrand, 13.10 was already there
<beuno> jdstrand, I can remove it?  or move it to a warning?
<jdstrand> beuno: well, 13.10 was listed in deprecated_frameworks. you renamed that obsolete_frameworks
<beuno> jdstrand, oh
<beuno> I didn't
<beuno> there's a merge conflict
<beuno> seems bzr decided to make me look bad
 * beuno fixes
<jdstrand> maybe I misread the diff. we don't even have obsolete_frameworks any more
<beuno> jdstrand, I must have had an out-of-date branch
<jdstrand> beuno: right, so I used to error on using 13.10 and called it obsolete. it was later determined we should only warn, so I named it deprecated
 * beuno nods
<jdstrand> which is all I was thinking about
<jdstrand> adding -dev1 to deprecated sounds fine to me
<beuno> right
<beuno> I'll fix it
<beuno> I was indeed out of date locally
<beuno> jdstrand, in this case, I think we need to error on -dev1
<beuno> as it may be broken
<jdstrand> k, well, we should resurrect obsolete_frameworks then add an elif on the 'current framework' check
 * beuno nods
<jdstrand> (and add a test to test_cr_lint.py)
<beuno> on it
<jdstrand> thanks
<bluezone> what do the reviewers use to build desktop apps?
<t1mp> nik90: if you have comments or suggestions for improvements, just leave comments on the MR. The last two MRs have not been approved yet so I can make canges
<t1mp> *changes
<bluezone> i've been using dpkg and my application has built almost flawlessly since day 1 lol
<nik90> t1mp: will do
<bluezone> but i keep being sent to the needs information stage for changes
<nik90> balloons: any idea why https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/new-pep8-fixes/+merge/224853 hasn't been merged yet by jenkins?
<popey>  nik90 ./tests/autopilot/ubuntu_clock_app/tests/__init__.py:28: 'model' imported but unused
<nik90> popey: ah
<popey> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/new-pep8-fixes/+merge/224853  \o/ approved
 * popey hugs balloons 
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-28
<DanChapman> good morning all
<AskUbuntu> Button Click not recognised in Quickly | http://askubuntu.com/q/489182
<Girish> Hi everybody
<Girish> I am new to ubuntu-touch, i had started emulator, 5 mins ,and still there is no gui, is this expected??
<nik90> Girish: did you start the armhf or the x86 emulator?
<Girish> Where can i get this options
<Girish> i started emulator from terminal "sudo ubuntu-emulator "emulator name" run
<nik90> Girish: ah
<nik90> Girish: one sec, let me grab the command for you
<nik90> Girish: try out "sudo ubuntu-emulator create myinstance --arch=i386"
<Girish> ok thanx, i  am trying
<nik90> Girish: I would recommend creating an emulator using Qtcreator (Ubuntu SDK) which provides a nice GUI to do all this btw
<Girish> i tried it ,by clicking "+" button, under Devices, but nothing comes up
<Girish> so i tried with terminal
<Girish> Every time when i create new emulator, does it download 350 mb from net
<nik90> yeah it does since it goes and downloads the latest ubuntu touch image
<nik90> Are you running 14.04 with the ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa?
<Girish> yep
<Girish> any trick or workaround to avoid such download everytime??
<Girish> Can you guide me something from this log
<Girish> Detecting device.. Checking installed emulator package. ii ubuntu-emulator 0.2+14.10.20140429.1-0ubuntu1~0trusty1  Search configured emulator instances. Tes ubuntu=20140618,device=20140530,version=87  Detecting device.. Checking installed emulator package. ii ubuntu-emulator 0.2+14.10.20140429.1-0ubuntu1~0trusty1  Search configured emulator instances. Tes ubuntu=20140618,device=20140530,version=87  Detecting device..
<AskUbuntu> Read lines from a text file in QML Qt/Quick | http://askubuntu.com/q/489301
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-29
<saiarcot895> Just to check, for a package to be truly multiarch, a Multi-Arch property has to be set, right?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-22
<dholbach> good morning
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/ I started to review the fix-enable-push, but I can' t compile it, there is some new dependecy?
<rpadovani> reminders-app/src/push-helper/core.cpp:7:28: fatal error: Accounts/Manager: No such file or directory
<rpadovani>  #include <Accounts/Manager>
<mzanetti> rpadovani, ah, sorry, forgot to drop that
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, do you remember, when playing around with the developer portal locally, that you got an error message about "Reason given for failure:    CSRF cookie not set."?
<dholbach> I just added a new app with a model and wanted to navigate to its admin view
<dholbach> and got this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11755682/
 * dpm looks
<dpm> dholbach, are you familiar with https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.8/ref/csrf/ ?
<dpm> this is what has fixed it for me in the times I've gotten that error
<didrocks> you can set CSRF_COOKIE_DOMAIN to None to disable the check for local hacking
<dpm> ah, thanks didrocks
 * didrocks got that when working on OneConf some years ago :)
<didrocks> yw!
<dholbach> ah, cool - thanks
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<faenil> Hey guys, are you aware of any app/project running on UbuntuTouch which uses qtquickcontrols?
<nik90> faenil: I remember using it in my app
<nik90> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-controls-splitview.html
<t1mp> nik90: which app?
<t1mp> nik90: you have millions of apps ;)
<nik90> t1mp: I used SplitView in my Flashback for a short while
<faenil> nik90: did you package the whole controls files with your app? or just the .so?
<faenil> or did you just install the package on phone? (which is what I'm doing right now)
<nik90> faenil: is QtQuick Controls seeded in the default images?
<faenil> nope
<nik90> hmm strange..
<t1mp> nik90: speaking of splitview, did you see this idea yet? https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bSoEynFzD3VAB8kLJW4lcVgtlEzwEF5_RicNQTIA-RY/edit#heading=h.16jpv756ki35
<nik90> requesting access now
<t1mp> nik90: with which email address you want access? I can add you
<t1mp> nik90: I gues your request goes to zsombi but he's on holidays
<nik90> t1mp: krnekhelesh@gmail.com
<nik90> faenil: It was a long time ago when I wanted to create tablet app where I needed to show a Sidebar on the left. For that purpose I used a SplitView since it allowed the user to increase/decrease the width. I cannot remember how exactly it worked at the time though :/
<t1mp> nik90: ok, I added you.
<nik90> t1mp: thnx
<faenil> nik90: np. I just install the package, but that way I can't send it to ubuntu store
<t1mp> nik90: so the MultiColumnView also takes care of adding/removing columns when the window size changes
<faenil> so I guess I'll have to have a submodule pointing to qqc source, and modify the pros to build qqc together with my app and then bundle everything in the same click
<nik90> faenil: previously I used to request ogra_ to seed specific QT packages that I thought would be useful to app devs. If you make legitimate use case, then they might add it.
<t1mp> it should all be automatic. On narrow window you get behavior like a pagestack, on wider windows you get two columns
<nik90> t1mp: oh wow..how does Ubuntu.Layouts work with this? Can one combine them together?
<ogra_> nik90, sil2100 took that over from me (i work full time on snappy)
<nik90> ogra_: ah ok..so you left us for something better eh until we reach wily+snappy :P
<ogra_> many of us did to prepare the switch, yes
<faenil> t1mp: automatic as long as you define the rules to add columns
<t1mp> nik90: we use the Layout attached objects to specify the widths etc of the columns (not required, only if you want to override the defaults)
<faenil> (unless you changed the code atm it requires you to change the number of columns yourself, which could make sense)
<t1mp> the current implementation of MultiColumnView is using RowLayout
<t1mp> nik90: in case you are interested in the code, https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/multicolumnview/+merge/261703
<t1mp> feel free to comment
<nik90> ah ok ..makes sense
<nik90> I would need to try it out to see how it works
<dholbach> mhall119, do you use any special local settings for the dev portal?
<dholbach> I added a new app with models to it, with migrations and stuff, and I'm running into CSRF issues in the admin interface
<dholbach> mhall119, not sure if you have time, but can you use /admin in lp:~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/store-data?
<didrocks1> t1mp: bzoltan_: hey, do you know if there is any simple way of testing the state saver on desktop? (just for testing purpose, I'm fine with hackish way ;))
<t1mp> kalikiana: ^ did you do any work on that? or was it zsombi?
<kalikiana> t1mp: I don't think I hacked the code, though I was reviewing most of it
<kalikiana> didrocks1: kill the app
<kalikiana> Ctrl+C does the job
<didrocks1> kalikiana: and then, repress F5 to start it?
 * didrocks1 tries
<didrocks1> kalikiana: hum, doesn't seem so…
<didrocks1> kalikiana: oh, actually, you're right
<didrocks1> but it seems there is a bug in the state saver to restore some textfield
 * didrocks1 will have a deeper look
<didrocks1> thanks kalikiana!
<didrocks1> (it seems to break data-binding)
<dupingping> The awesome software is published, You can use the trial version of Sticky Notes.
<dupingping> http://korsoftware.com
<rarara_> hi channel!
<rarara_> I have a question about qml. I have a main.qml where I have a xmlListModel that fetches and displays an xml file from the internet. I want to decouple the xml logic, the model, in a file Data.qml. But now how do i 'instantiate' Data.qml and access all of its objects? I want to check for status and give it to a listmodel.
<sverzegnassi> popey, ping
<popey> sverzegnassi: heya
<sverzegnassi> popey, o/ I've replied to https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/document-page-filters/+merge/261858
<popey> ooh, i'll look
<sverzegnassi> what do you think for the title of the page (I've proposed just "Documents")?
<popey> +1 :)
<popey> Makes more sense than "Viewer"
<sverzegnassi> ok thanks, I will update the branch with the fixes then. I hope to complete it today :)
<popey> thanks sverzegnassi :)
<kalikiana> bzoltan_: what's up with this? https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_12-6-2015/+merge/261831
<dupingping> awesome notes editor: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntusticky/files/ubuntu-sticky-trial_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb/download
<dubstar_04> my Qt Creator has gone bonkers and I can't copy and paste or press return for a new line. Anyone else seen this?
<dubstar_04> sorted: if this comes up again i deleted the config files at /home/user/.config/QtProject and its working again.
<josharenson> I have a Map component that is, essentially, full screen. It seems to be preventing the back button (in a PageStack) from appearing. Any tricks to get around this?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-23
<ahoneybun> damn my app is going to hit 1100 downloads
<sturmflut2> http://blog.meizu.it/arriva-il-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition/ The Meizu MX4 with Ubuntu will launch in europe on thursday
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, regarding the clock app build - I think disabling the test that require network is the way to go
<dholbach> or I guess you could mock a reply from the test server
<dholbach> I mean save the reply and use that
<dpm> dholbach, thanks. That's what I was thinking as well, but I wasn't sure whether the test failure was causing the build failure for starters
<dholbach> (and maybe add something which updates the saved server reply for every release)
<dpm> do you think that's the case?
<dholbach> yes, network is disabled
<dpm> ok
<dholbach> it could introduce all kinds of security ugliness
<dpm> ack
<dpm> dholbach, I've got another build issue on that core apps PPA - both the terminal app and the file manager app have some duplicate code in their repos: a QML PAM plugin. Back then we did it that way as it was easier for Jenkins to build directly from each individual repo, as it couldn't easily pull from an external common repo that would contain the plugin. This means each package build (terminal and file manager) builds the QML PAM plugin and tries
<dpm> to upload it to the PPA. As the package version is based on bzr rev, these packages have got different versions, so one of them fails if the last one uploaded has a higher version
<dpm> dholbach, while explaining this I guess I had an idea, we should probably just change the name of the qml plugin package
<dpm> qml-plugin-terminal and qml-plugin-filemanager or something like that?
<dpm> or is there a way to ensure both packages have got the same version even if they're build as part of their apps' source package?
<dholbach> the clean way would be to separate it out into its own source package
<dholbach> and then just let both apps depend on the binary package it produces
<dholbach> that'll avoid duplication and having to update the code in multiple places, but yeah - it should also work to rename it to qml-plugin-$APP
<dpm> dholbach, where would the separate source package be created. In the source tree of just one of the apps?
<dholbach> separate source package would mean separate project
<dpm> yeah, that's what jenkins was having trouble with
<dholbach> couldn't it just live in the archive?
<dholbach> and be pulled in like any other package?
<popey> or in the ppa?
<dpm> I can't remember all the details when we set it up. In theory, yes, but it would still be a separate package for the .deb, whereas the click would still need to ship its binary. And while building the binary from source in the same repo was easy, it wasn't if it was in a separate repo
<dpm> i.e to put it in the .click
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> or you'd need something in the build click hook which downloads and extracts the library
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<mardy> zsombi_: hi! Since installing the OTA-4, my app logs get filled with lines like "<Unknown File>: QML UCDeprecatedTheme: Theme.palette is deprecated. Use ThemeSettings instead."
<mardy> zsombi_: is there a bug for that?
<mzanetti> mardy, zsombi_ is on holidays.
<mzanetti> mardy, it is known, will be gone with Components 1.3. t1mp might know more details
<mardy> mzanetti: thanks
<mardy> t1mp: hi :-)
<mardy> t1mp: well, I don't care if it goes with 1.3, but since my app is using 1.0 it should continue working without warnings, as long as the 14.10 framework is installed
<seb128> mardy, mzanetti, I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1457528 about that
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1457528 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Theme.createStyleComponent deprecation useless warnings are displayed" [High,Fix committed]
<mardy> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<mardy> seb128: actually, mine is a bit different case: I *am* using the Theme class, but still I don't think I should see any of these warnings
<mardy> seb128: I'll comment on the bug, let's see if they prefer me to open a new one
<t1mp> mardy: I guess it is a separate bug, since there is a fix that doesn't print the warning when you don't use Theme directly
<t1mp> mardy: but I do agree that if you are importing Ubuntu.Components < 1.3, the warning should not be printed because it is valid to use Theme there.
<mardy> t1mp: thanks, I'll file a separate bug then
<mardy> t1mp: FYI: bug 1467851
<ubot5> bug 1467851 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Remove warning on deprecated theme for versions < 1.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1467851
<t1mp> mardy: thanks for reporting. I confirmed it.
<dubstar_04> can anyone advise the best way to get canvas coordinates? i'm using onClicked: {mouse.x, mouse.y} and i have tried mapToItem(canvas, mouse.x, mouse.y) which returns the same values. these values are not where the tip of the mouse is on the canves.
<dubstar_04> I end up with this when drawing lines: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/hKnHlobEIqEsai90XBBSA2VLb6FCqEVuPt3svD9_rjoq=w620-h446-no
<ZacharyIgielman> I made a webapp as per the tutorial: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/web/tutorials/web-app-tutorial/ but there are a few problems with my web app. Firstly, how can I block pop ups? Secondly, how can I enable it to play video (video works fine when simulating on my laptop, but on my uTouch N4 I get MEDIA_ERR_SRC_NOT_SUPPORTED)?
<brendand> ZacharyIgielman, the N4 has a different set of supported codecs to your laptop
<brendand> ZacharyIgielman, so it depends on the format
<ZacharyIgielman> How can I block popups? Secondly how can I get the codecs on the n4?
<brendand> ZacharyIgielman, i'm not sure for either. for the codec it might be a matter of hw support so you may not be able to even if you do install extra things. and besides if it's an app you want end users to use, that won't be possible anyway
<brendand> (to install extra packages)
<ZacharyIgielman> right ok thanks
<ZacharyIgielman> does anyone know how to block popups?
<brendand> ZacharyIgielman, i assume you don't control the source of the site
<DanChapman> dubstar_04: does your mousearea fill the canvas? then you should be able to just use mouseX & mouseY with no need to use mapToItem
<DanChapman> dubstar_04: let me try and do a quick example, give me a few minutes
<ZacharyIgielman> I am not sure what webapp-container does
<dubstar_04> DanChapman mouse area looks something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761458/
<popey> ZacharyIgielman: don't think you can block popups yet, unless you inject some funky js
<ogra_> greasemonkey scripts definitely work
 * ogra_ isnt sure what level of funkyness that has though :) 
<DanChapman> dubstar_04: here is an example of getting mouse position to draw rectangles http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11761514/
<dubstar_04> DanChapman Thanks for that. Its still not working for me. if i draw a line (or rect) and then try and position another relative to the original its offset. Maybe i have messed up something else in my code?
<dubstar_04> DanChapman can you download this: https://www.danielwood.me/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=vTduj8LbbZ6jD3x
<DanChapman> dubstar_04: ahh i see how this works now. I couldn't figure it out at first. Seems i have to re-select a tool each time
<dubstar_04> for now. there will be a polyline tool eventually that draws many lines...
<mihir> popey: ping
<dubstar_04> DanChapman I know its really scrappy. I'm just messing at the moment to see what i can get working.
<DanChapman> dubstar_04: that's cool :-) just trying to figure out why the line ends overshoot the the mouse positions. They keep appearing longer, but they are at least on the correct path
<popey> mihir: pong!
<popey> dpm: got that libreoffice thing working with a relocatable libreoffice binary
<popey> dpm: one step closer to libreoffice in a click :)
<mihir> popey: got some time, need to discuss for the bugs that are open , I mean priortizing and if required or not
<popey> ok,pm...
<dubstar_04> DanChapman its driving me mad. it seems to be consistent. its 20px offset from the click position but only if that axis has changed and its -20 at the start point and + 20 at the end point.
<dpm> popey, \o/ I was just pushing it into a branch to point Stefano to it
<popey> dpm: I've asked them for a different meeting time.
<popey> also asked riccardo to help, he's happy to but at a conf this week
<dpm> awesome
<popey> dpm: I have only been playing with the amd64 build on the desktop (because there's no armhf 5.0 build I can find, and this is faster to prototype an amd64 click)
<popey> but once we prove on desktop, it shouldn't be hard to migrate to an armhf package
<popey> (wouldn't recommend a fat package as that would be gigantic)
<dpm> popey, yeah, I was thinking the same, the first easiest thing will be to test on the desktop
<dpm> should also work on a unity7 desktop
<popey> well, yes, I am on unity7 :)
<dpm> popey, I put the code online. You might want to comment on your relocatable lib investigation there: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-docviewer-dev/ubuntu-docviewer-app/lo-viewer/+merge/262686
<dpm> it's in a shared branch, so anyone in the team can push to it
<popey> ok
 * dpm is really excited about the LO viewer \o/
<davmor2> dpm: all you have to do is come on here and say hello you'll be bombarded by LO's ;)
<dpm> hey davmor2 ;)
<DanChapman> dubstar_04: try this in your main.qml http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761702/
<DanChapman> dubstar_04: this little app is bringing out my inner artist! http://i.imgur.com/zEnVmhq.png check out that masterpiece :-D
<popey> heh
<davmor2> DanChapman: wow how did you manage that without the line linking them together ala etchasketch
<dubstar_04> DanChapman What do you think to the new ubuntu logo? https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/7IKMQMPKYk6ZteyVDtWbbhM0EOcD-XF2Im2p0alGd3ug=w585-h374-no
<dubstar_04> DanChapman Thanks for you help. I'm not really sure what was going on there.
<DanChapman> davmor2: hah, i used the one knock-off one with the line-breaker!! http://www.perlesdechine.com/1628-thickbox/easy-writer-buddy-l-telecran.jpg
<DanChapman> we need an etchasketch app on the phone!
<balloons> ping rpadovani
<dubstar_04> shake to clear the canvas. Thats a feature.
<DanChapman> dubstar_04: :-D that must have took a while selecting the line tool each time. I'm not really sure what the issue was I just removed the things that wern't needed to draw a line. :-)
<DanChapman> balloons: sorry i missed you ping last night. I'm just heading out now but i'll give you a ping when i get back.
<balloons> DanChapman, ack. no worries
<zbenjamin> where is nik90 btw?
<didrocks> davidcalle: hey, under https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/cookbook/ "Files and Storage", seems a little bit misplaced (links refers more to traditional apps dev than ubuntu touch/sandboxed one)
<didrocks> I was wondering if we have any touch-specific "storing files" tutorials?
<davidcalle> didrocks, we don't :(
<didrocks> davidcalle: we don't have anything beside localstorage for a pure-qml approach, am I right?
<davidcalle> didrocks, afaik, yes, but maybe someone else in here has another idea?
 * didrocks is all ears opened
<didrocks> dobey: hey, should we promote u1db to store json-pure local storage objects directly from QML? ^
<dobey> didrocks: sure, u1db is designed entirely around storing json documents, so it makes sense to store data there. if what you want is caching of json docs though, i might recommend trying to find another solution
<didrocks> dobey: no, it's really store json doc, not caching. Sounds good then, thanks!
<dobey> didrocks: yeah, and with u1db you can create index queries on the docs, which can make searching and finding the data you want to show the user, much faster
<dobey> instead of parsing json all the time
<didrocks> dobey: yeah, I saw that, sounds exactly what I want! Excellent. Now, digging into the docs :)
<mihir> popey: this requires your approval , https://code.launchpad.net/~gary-wzl77/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix_1460433_new/+merge/262357
<mihir> i have verified it and tested it
<popey> mihir: lemme see
<mihir> popey: I don't know it should work , he has kept explicit reviewers
<popey> mihir: surely it should have merged because you approved and top approved?
<popey> I'll approve anyway
<popey> thanks mihir
<mihir> Hmm I thought same way, i guess by mistake I might have top approved after it get merged, need to check
<bregma> hey folks, I'm trying to develop a QML app and I seem to have a problem I can't sort out:
<bregma> I have a Page in a PageStack containing a UbuntuListView,
<bregma> and I switched from ListItems.Standard to the new ListItem to get leadingActions
<bregma> and now when the page is first drawn, the list is half way down the page but gets redrawn correctly as soon as I touch the screen
<bregma> anyone have any idea what I'm doing wrong here?
<dpm> bzoltan_, perhaps? ^
<balloons> probably a layout thing
<dpm> popey, when you set up the meeting with bjoern for docviewer, can you add me as optional? I.e. don't block on me when trying to find a time, but I'd like to try and join
<popey> sure
<dpm> great, thanks!
<kalikiana> t1mp: updated, no gallery changes in there now, note that I force pushed the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/lessColumnApi/+merge/262641
<davmor2> popey: can you add an evernote account at the minute?
<popey> davmor2: which phone / image?
<davmor2> popey: krillin ota4 + notes update
<davmor2> popey: image 23
 * popey tries this
<popey> using my retail device
<popey> no, something's busted
<popey> it allows me to add it, then redirects me back
<popey> but it did actually do it.
<davmor2> popey: I don't even get that
<popey> so if I cancel, it goes back to my notes
<popey> what happens for you?
<davmor2> popey: I get the popup on opening the notes app I click on yes it does nothing, I open the setting app accounts add an evernote account nothing happens
<davmor2> let me reboot
<popey> well it added here, on my retail device with normal packages installed
<davmor2> popey: it needed a reboot after the change from reminders to notes by the look of it
<popey> ah
<popey> thats why we tried to time the rename along with OTA4
<popey> so the chances are people would reboot anyway :)
<mihir> popey: small MP to review , if you get time today
<mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1466667/+merge/262763
<mihir> resolved the issue regarding event Duration.
<popey> ah
<popey> i see:-
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1466667
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~gary-wzl77/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix_1466667
<popey> which one is best? :)
<rarara> hi guys, is this a good place to ask some questions about a simple qml app I've been doing? for example, i can't figure out how to extract all the components in to different files.
<popey> rarara: yeah, ask away, if nobody answers try askubuntu.com
<rarara> popey: thanks!
<rarara> I want the popover to set a string property to a certain value when clicked and then close:
<rarara> https://github.com/medium-endian/libriBox/blob/master/Main.qml
<rarara> that text property is used to search the librivox api. atm, the popover is above the list and cannot be seen.
<rarara> that is issue number 1. Second issue I have is, I don't know how to split out the popover(for example) in order to have everything cleaned up. I would need to communicate somehow.
<mihir> it seems we had some reworked , i have emailed gazw-117 regarding the same
<mihir> i feel he has made some unnecceary changes , and I kept it simple , bot solve the issues :)
<rarara> ok, i found out that I had to move the component containing the popover to the root of the window. Is there some 'best place' to do instantiation of popovers, popups, dialogs and the like?
<mihir> popey: ^^
<rarara> or rather, a best place for 'global variables' ?
<t1mp> kalikiana: cool. Will the update to gallery come next?
<ahayzen> t1mp, have you ever seen this happen to the new listitems? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1468100
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1468100 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ListItems with trailing but no leading, after swiping right break selectMode" [Undecided,New]
<dubstar_04> davidcalle http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.Label/ Clicking the inherits link (Text) refers to the 14.10 sdk.
<davidcalle> dubstar_04, thanks, various linking issues have popped up recently, looking into it
<dubstar_04> davidcalle I didn't realise how much information there was in the SDK docs. its a monster.
<popey> yeah, and davidcalle wrote a lot of it!
<davidcalle> Nah, just the interesting parts :p
<mcphail> Grr - oh for a proper interweb connection. Updating click chroots is painful
<popey> you update them? :)
<mcphail> popey: :) - unfortunately so old I couldn't download the .debs didn't exist on server
<popey> ah
<popey> mcphail: overwhelming urge to find a conways game of life in sdl
<mcphail> popey: I'm currently trying to get a wee version of pong running. I'm not sure the cheap French lager is helping
<popey> rioja is impeding me
<popey> found one, got it built but it needs keyboard for some ui
<mcphail> I could have aspired to greatness, had it not been for the curse of the bottle
<mcphail> popey: working on t'phone? cool
<mcphail> I'd written the pong thing for the keyboard. When I get it running I'll add some mouse input to see if that is mimicked by the touchscreen
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-24
<ahoneybun> has anyone tried to make a FullCircleMag application
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, there is a webapp https://uappexplorer.com/app/fullcircle.ronnietucker
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: I'm talking about getting the news, and giving a way to download the issues in an app
<ahayzen> ah
<ahoneybun> I think it would be awesome
<ahoneybun> since they are in pdf and document viewer can read them
<ahayzen> would be really cool if you could get them in a scope
<ahayzen> then open from the scope into docviewer
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: I have no clue what so ever about doing scopes
<ahayzen> neither do i lol i need to make one at some point, cwayne would be your man when he is about
<ahoneybun> funny, as I'm on his website now lol
<ahoneybun> I did try to make a scope once, not a pretty out come
<ahoneybun> as you have to remove all that crap from the template
<ahoneybun> and removing it breaks the crap out of it
<ahayzen> heh
<ahoneybun> for sure needs more work or I need more C++ training, or both :)
<ahayzen> hehe
<ahayzen> i thought there was a scope creator thing now?
<ahoneybun> there is but it is limited
<ahoneybun> rss, twitter and youtube from what I see
 * ahoneybun updates/upgrades his Unity8 LXC
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> it works lol
<ahoneybun> did
<ahayzen> do you have a mouse or touchpad?
<ahoneybun> not sure yet
<ahoneybun> I have a mouse, it is on a laptop
<ahoneybun> trackpad works
<ahayzen> i have a weird bug where holding your finger still on the touchpad makes the mouse move \o/
<ahoneybun> but very very picky
<ahayzen> sortof makes it hard to click things
<ahoneybun> I use the mouse with that
<ahoneybun> btw this laptop has a stylus
<ahoneybun> kinda a touchscreen
<ahayzen> oh and the accounts service seems busted so i can't install anything from the store :-/
<ahayzen> ah perfect!
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> is it the accounts thing or the internet lol
<ahoneybun> I dont see my wifi
<ahoneybun> no way to tell
<ahayzen> ethernet works
<ahoneybun> que!
<ahoneybun> seems somethings on the store are preloaded
<ahayzen> yeah a few apps are bundled
<ahoneybun> as I have no ethernet on it atm but can load pages
<ahayzen> but i can't install terminal so i'm a bit stuffed lol
<ahoneybun> I meant preloaded to preview on the store
<ahoneybun> I can't wait till this works
<ahayzen> like i can see/browse the store, i just can't install anything as i can't sign into the Ubuntu SSO
<ahayzen> yeah :-D
<ahoneybun> I don't mind installing a preview ISO really
<ahoneybun> but if the LXC does all the same things why do it
<ahayzen> liveUSB :-)
<ahoneybun> plus I have a working laptop with 15.04
<ahayzen> yeah LXC is the most convenient if it works
<ahoneybun> I have like 3 laptops I use from time to time
<ahoneybun> one with Kubuntu 15.04, one with Ubuntu 15.04 with the Unity8 LXC, and one with Arch + GNOME
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> I like to keep up with GNOME as well
<ahoneybun> prefer KDE
<ahoneybun> GNOME 3.16 is damn nice and slick
<ahayzen> unity \o/ lol
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: did you see my twitter about Unity8?
<ahayzen> ...no...
<ahoneybun> let me get it
<ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/ATHoneycutt/status/612000432936779776
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, cool :-)
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> damn lots of updates
<ahoneybun> I see some Ubuntu Auth updates ahayzen
<ahayzen> \o/ i may have to try it again tomorrow
<ahoneybun> I'll let you know if it works for me
<ahoneybun> account-plugin-ubuntuone
<ahoneybun> man mario is close to a working port for the OPO
<ahayzen> haha
<ahoneybun> that BQ E4.5 is so so light
<ahayzen> it is, but still feels pretty solid
<ahoneybun> yea I wish we had a new device in the US
<ahoneybun> just have to wait
<ahoneybun> well time to test it
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: that touchscreen works with wacom so we would have to have a working driver for that
<ahoneybun> what the heck
<ahoneybun> why am I missing the login box
<ahayzen> i just go to the accounts page in system-settings and nothing happens, then it dumps something in the log..but i notice on unity7 the accounts is also busted
<ahoneybun> I can't get past the login screen
<ahoneybun> looks like I broke the container I think
<dholbach> good morning
<robin-hero> Hey all! I tried to compile ubuntu-docviewer-app, but when I try to start it, I get the following error: module "QtQuick" version 2.3 is not installed.
<robin-hero> Any suggestion?
<robin-hero> I use Ubuntu 14.04
<sturmflut2> robin-hero: From what I see in the manifest, the app needs the ubuntu-sdk-14.10 framework
<robin-hero> sturmflut2: So I can't use it on 14.04?
<sturmflut2> robin-hero: I am not fully sure if the SDK PPA includes more recent frameworks, I'm on 15.04
<robin-hero> sturmflut2: I'll try it
<dpm> robin-hero, if you are on 14.04, you'll need to start the app on a 14.10 or 15.04 emulator
<robin-hero> dpm: Thanks, but I've installed SDK from ppa and just creating 15.04 kit. So do you think it isn't solve my problem?
<dpm> robin-hero, the issue is that you're on Ubuntu 14.04, which does not have QtQuick 2.3 available, which is part of the 14.10 framework that the docviewer app uses. In order to get the app running, you need to either do it in an Ubuntu host that has that framework (e.g. Ubuntu 14.10 or newer) or run an emulator (based on 14.10 or newer) from your Ubuntu 14.04 host
<dpm> robin-hero, so with your 15.04 kit you'll be able to compile the app, but to run it you'll need a 14.10 (or later) environment
<robin-hero> dpm: Thanks. then I'll try with emulator. :)
<dpm> robin-hero, wise choice :)
<dpm> robin-hero, this should get you started: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/sdk/tutorials/using-the-ubuntu-emulator/
<robin-hero> Thanks
<dpm> robin-hero, np, anything in particular you're trying to do with docviewer? Any bugs you're trying to fix?
<robin-hero> dpm:  No, just want to see the new improvments :)
<dpm> ah, cool :)
<dpm> let us know how the emulator and compiling goes
<robin-hero> And maybe report bugs if I found some :D
<dpm> :-)
<Zabuldon> Hello Guys, maybe you can help me? I want to port ubuntu touch to my HTC desire 816, but i don’t have AOSP device tree for it, only cyanogenmod 11 and 12. Question: Is it possible to build ubuntu touch over cyanogenmod?
<dpm> davidcalle, perhaps you know the answer to Zabuldon's question? ^
<davidcalle> Zabuldon, hi, yes, it's possible, but we don't have a step-by-step guide for it yet. There are documented ports for cm, a good place to start is http://forum.xda-developers.com/ubuntu-touch/android-ports. There is also http://forums.ubports.com, which is still young, but can provide support (they have recently done the OPPO port)
<davidcalle> Zabuldon, also, the #ubuntu-touch channel, which is a good place to ask porting questions
<popey> dbarth: has url-dispatcher behaviour changed? Seems broken for me
<popey> i.e. click links in browser, it opens in browser, not an app (youtube) registered for *.youtube.com
<flexiondotorg> popey, http://askubuntu.com/questions/534720/protocol-handler-on-ubuntu-touch
<flexiondotorg> popey, Seems someone else has encountered difficulty.
<popey> hm
<dbarth> popey: uh
<popey> (or have I misunderstood the functionality)?
<dbarth> popey: the browser will navigate to it in the general case; it's only when something calls qt to open the link externaly that the app will get the url
<dbarth> so that happens when you click on a url from a scope for example
<popey> ah
<dbarth> in that case your app gets control, in lieu of the browser
<popey> m
<popey> l,
<dbarth> but within the browser, i don't think you can coerce the navigation to go to your app
<popey> ok, yes, I see now
<popey> and it works, I can click videos from scopes and youtube app launches. thanks dbarth
<popey> so it's "working as designed" :)
<dbarth> popey: right ;)
<dbarth> and from a security pov, it's better this way i think
<popey> ok
<popey> flexiondotorg: there's our answer :)
<popey> cheers dbarth
<flexiondotorg> dbarth, Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> popey, Ship it!
<dbarth> :)
<popey> hah
<mcphail> bschaefer: ping
<flexiondotorg> dbarth, I'd like to contribute to the core webapps. Where is the best place to find all code?
 * popey tickles dholbach with https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/806/changerequest/ :)
<popey> (It's mine so I shouldn't approve it myself)
<popey> dammit
<mcphail> Are there any clever Mir people around?
<mcphail> I'm trying to force landscape orientation in an SDL2 game. I've found I can obtain a MirConnection* and a MirSurface*, and was wondering if either of those pointers are worth investigating to force a change in orientation
<mcphail> I feel as if I'm chasing this down a rabbit-warren
<dbarth> flexiondotorg: you mean the container and libraries? or some of the default webapps ?
<ogra_> mcphail, did you consider askong in #clever-mir ... err #ubuntu-mir ?
<ogra_> *asking
<flexiondotorg> dbarth, Starting with some of the default webapps and maybe the libraries in the future. For now, the default webapps.
<mcphail> ogra_: cheers - I'll join #clever-mir and switch to the other channel if no-one answers :)
<dbarth> flexiondotorg: and then, that's https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webapps-core/trunk
<flexiondotorg> dbarth, Cheers.
<dbarth> flexiondotorg: talk to alex-abreu or i about it
<flexiondotorg> dbarth, Thanks.
<dpm> hi DanChapman, quick question: one thing that I keep hitting on Dekko is the fact that I read some e-mails on my desktop's browser (with a gmail account), but when I open dekko on the phone afterwards, they still appear as unread. Is this a known issue, or is it an aspect of IMAP I'm not familiar with?
<ogra_> probably an aspect of gmail ... :)
<dpm> or that :)
<sn33zy> hi, i plan on making a closed sourced game for ubuntu and itll be my first so im having problem interpretting this "You need to provide us with the a Debian source package (.dsc, diff.gz, orig.tar.gz files), bundled in an archive file (.tar.gz, .zip, etc)."
<sn33zy> i know that should mean source code right?
<mcphail> sn33zy: if you want to upload to a PPA, it has to be open source. It doesn't stop you creating a closed source deb yourself and distributing through other channels
<dpm> sn33zy, I think nowadays you need to provide your own debian packaging, but I think the best thing is to put your app in a PPA
<DanChapman> dpm it's a bug in gmail. It's been like it for a few weeks now. It seems to be a bit tempromental on when it sends flag changes
<mcphail> dpm: can you have a closed-source PPA? I thought the build machines had to build all the debs?
<sn33zy> so if i put it on a ppa, i just put the binary files in the deb file and set it to install to the appropiate location, correct?
 * popey tickles dholbach now he's back with https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/806/changerequest/
<dpm> ok, thanks DanChapman
<dpm> mcphail, I guess you'd just put the readily built binary in the source package, and the PPA would just package that up, but I'm not an expert. Essentially what sn33zy is mentioning
<mcphail> dpm: i thought the package gets rejected if you do that... but I haven't tried
<sn33zy> and i notice most ppas have a branch for each distrubtion... i guess theres a quick an painless way to compile for lts even though im on 15.04 right?
<dpm> sn33zy, looking at the packaging guide, pbuilder-dist seems to be the recommended way, but perhaps dholbach, ogra_ or someone more familiar with packaging can give you more insight
<mcphail> sn33zy: yes - compiling for the different releases is quite trivial and the build machines will compile for all the different architectures. But I'm not so sure whether you can roll in any pre-compiled closed-source stuff
<popey> sn33zy: it gets tricky if you have different lib dependencies in different releases
<popey> but you can actually use the "copy package" feature in launchpad to "copy" your 15.04 source back to 14.04 and have launchpad try and build it
<sn33zy> well the only thing i would be using is sdl and opengl libraries
<sn33zy> and then whatever handles keyboard input
<sn33zy> i guess i just setup dual boot with lts
<sn33zy> make things easier to build
<mcphail> sn33zy: no - you don't need to set up different installs. Just follow the guide on launchpad when you set up your PPA and it'll take you through the process of making a building environment for any release
<sn33zy> oh ok
<mcphail> sn33zy: I am a numpty and I could follow it :)
<sn33zy> lol
<sn33zy> well next step is writing this game... i have a few ideas but i wonder, how to determine what games the average user might buy on the store...
<sn33zy> ugh... gotta pick the best one first
<mcphail> sn33zy: dare I say it: I suspect selling a game through the store is not going to make you rich
<mcphail> sn33zy: If I was looking at a commercial SDL game, I'd be targeting steam and multi-platforms
<dpm> sn33zy, have you thought about writing a mobile game instead?
<sn33zy> ugh...
<sn33zy> when i looked into multi-platform i understand how to get windows (have a liscence) but a mac build is the problem
<sn33zy> and when i looked into alternatives, i had to purchase software
<sn33zy> but it only ran on windows
<mivoligo> speaking of selling stuff in Ubuntu Store, are there any plans to reduce the minimal price?
<popey> mivoligo: possibly in the future when we have more handsets out there
<popey> it's a limitation of the payment provider
<popey> AIUI
<sn33zy> i was going to use unity to build games cross platform but that would require windows all over again...
<mivoligo> popey: thanks
<popey> sn33zy: http://compilgames.net/
<popey> sn33zy: also, sdl is _really_ cross platform.
 * mivoligo thinks popey wants more games for his 4 phones ;)
<popey> I do!
<popey> (3)
<mivoligo> popey: we're working with rpadovani on some fun timekiller :)
<sn33zy> wow... gdeveloped seems to have its limitations... and doesnt include mac
<sn33zy> someone suggested steam game
<dpm> DanChapman, did you do the translation here? https://translations.launchpad.net/dekko/0.5/+pots/dekko.dekkoproject/es/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=mensajes+borrados
<DanChapman> dpm yes I fixed it this morning as it was wrong. After reading matthias's email this morning I confirmed with someone else (who's spanish) that the new string he suggested was the correct. I've yet to reply to his message, my email server is down until my VPS comes back online
 * DanChapman goes to read the ML thread on lp
<dholbach> mhall119, if you have a bit of time to review the developer-ubuntu-com proposals that'd be great - davidcalle said he was "basically all right" with them as far as he could judge
<dpm> DanChapman, ah, thanks. It turns out the new translation is not correct. I'd suggest forwarding the translations suggestions to the mailing list, where generally translators fix them in a matter of hours. I know the poster on ubuntu-phone suggested it to be helpful, but I myself would have done a different translation
<dpm> DanChapman, thanks for the superquick action and caring for translations!
<dholbach> salut davidcalle, do you think you can leave a comment on the MPs that you looked at them ... or something - if you don't approve them? :)
<dpm> balloons, re: the clock app test e-mails: I wasn't implying that the test failed on Jenkins, although I understand they fail on your desktop. In my case it was just the one test failing to access the net from the PPA builder. So would you suggest to mock the online service in this case, or just leave as it is, on the grounds that Jenkins can access the net and we shouldn't worry about PPA builders?
<popey> dpm: that would be my suggestion
<popey> given jenkins tests it before it ever hits the ppa
<popey> so the ppa can be considered "already tested"
<popey> "tested"
<justCarakas> mzanetti: hey, I was wondering if you can help me. I want to whitelist apps using tweakGeek, but I only have the window, usb and security option
<mzanetti> justCarakas, what version of tweakgeek?
<justCarakas> I tought I had 0.5 but it aparently had rolled back to 0.3
<justCarakas> mzanetti: I think updateing failed once
<justCarakas> and it showed the wrong version
<justCarakas> mzanetti: it seems to work now :D
<mzanetti> ok
<justCarakas> hurray
<balloons> dpm, I agree with popey. No reason to run a test in a ppa build
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes of course!
<dholbach> thanks davidcalle!
<dholbach> davidcalle, thanks - and there's https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/mention-virtualenv/+merge/262354 too :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, yep +1
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<balloons> so dpm, popey if you are kosher with it, I'll file some bugs to fix dpm's issues.  Then I can bump all the versioning on the apps that aren't building, and launch with the desktop file for debs during testing
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh wait, why apt-get -> apt?
<popey> apt > apt-get
<popey> balloons: okay, these sound bitesize :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, shorter... and: colours! :)
<popey> balloons: tag them and we can invite fixes :)
<popey> (or we can just fix them)
<balloons> I'll file the metabugs and probably fix one
<balloons> to make sure everything is a-ok
<popey> ok
<sverzegnassi> I'm having a play with the "QML App with Simple UI (qmlproject)" template in the Ubuntu SDK. I've seen that it uses a Makefile to build translations and running the tests, but the file is filtered out by the rules in the .excludes file, which is shared by all the templates of the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu project. Is the Makefile supposed to be part of the source code of the app and, if so, is it worth
<sverzegnassi> to report this bug?
<dpm> zbenjamin, perhaps you've got an opinion on what sverzegnassi is asking? ^^
<dpm> balloons, mhall119 \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/developer-ubuntu-com/add-autopilot-scopes-docs/+merge/262859
<popey> balloons: you know the sheet we track click versions in?
<Elleo> sverzegnassi: the Makefile is auto-generated by the qmake .pro file, so shouldn't be versioned or edited directly itself
<popey> all the data has broken, and I suspect it's due to the json resuts being formatted differently.
<sverzegnassi> Ello: even with .qmlproject file? I've seen in the source of qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu that it's the only template that has that file
<sverzegnassi> Elleo, sorry misspelled ^^
<Elleo> sverzegnassi: ah, I'm not so familiar with qmlproject as opposed to standard qmake stuff, so it's possible I'm mistaken there
<balloons> popey, click versions?
<balloons> this old thing? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TWttFQOYwiImkvqT5hLkeWP954rA0G5oVNUWrq6vxi8/edit#gid=1
<balloons> looks pretty broken :p
<popey> it wasnt!
<popey> look at g75
<popey> i use it daily
<zbenjamin> sverzegnassi: the makefile should be filtered out. It does not need to part of the click package
<zbenjamin> sverzegnassi: but if i were you, i'd use a qmake based project
<zbenjamin> sverzegnassi: we are going to drop the qmlprojects in the next release
<mcphail> I think this chroot is going to drive me insane. Why oh why oh why can't the compiler see the declaration of the function? Aargh
<sverzegnassi> zbenjamin: oh, ok.. I chose the qml project since the game I'm rewriting is pure QML. Good to know that it will be dropped, I'm still in time to switch to qmake. Thank you for the infos!
<mcphail> The preprocessor can see the #included file. The function declaration is in the #included file. Still I get -Wimplicit-function-declarations and errors on undeclared enums. Any more of this and I'm starting developing for Windows :)
<zbenjamin> sverzegnassi: just choose the "QML App with Simple UI (qmake)" template
<popey> hey ahayzen
<ahayzen> popey, yo
<popey> thanks for forwarding that mail, happy days!
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> yo indeed
<ahayzen> now the real fun begins :-)
<kalikiana> updated https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/listItemRightClick/+merge/262177
<kalikiana> brendand: would you mind taking another look? I resolved some conflicts and actually found some redundant code https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autoPilotConverge/+merge/261658
<nik90> Elleo: hi, do you want to go through the podbird MPs together this weekend? I can answer any questions that may rise on why I did certain things.
<brendand> kalikiana, i can't right now but i'll have a brief scan tomorrow. one thing i'd just mention is that in general, if another person could possibly be interested in using a function then don't start it with an _
<brendand> kalikiana, i haven't read in depth enough to see if that's really the case here, but i noticed some possible cases
<brendand> kalikiana, like _get_input_device_class
<kalikiana> brendand: we do expose get_pointing_device() but not the class, I don't actually know why..
<brendand> kalikiana, right, if there's a good reason for the _ that's ok. just something to consider when using it
<kalikiana> brendand: hmmm maybe it makes sense to change one we actually have better detection in place. right now if anyone uses platform and changes it they won't really see the difference
<Elleo> nik90: sure thing, using a bit of my holiday time to work on the web services at the moment
<nik90> Elleo: oh you're on holiday now?
<Elleo> yep :)
<nik90> ah ok..enjoy :)
<ahayzen> nik90, o/ was wondering if you've seen this as well when playing with the new listitems bug 1468100 ?
<ubot5> bug 1468100 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ListItems with trailing but no leading actions, after swiping right break selectMode" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468100
<nik90> ahayzen: \o
<nik90> ahayzen: I haven't ...although there is another bug I have experienced in the selectMode which was pointed out to me by miviligio.
<ahayzen> another bug ugh :-/
<nik90> ahayzen: turns out that pressing the checkbox breaks the selectedIndices somehow
<ahayzen> oh god, how? have you got steps?
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah .. let me describe it below.
<nik90> step1: go into select mode and then press "Select All" header button
<nik90> step2: press the checkbox to deselect an item
<nik90> step3: now press "selectAll" header button
<nik90> notice that the checkbox you just unselected does not respect the header button anymore
<nik90> ahayzen: ^^
<ahayzen> interesting i'll have to try that
 * ahayzen adds to his list of things todo
<nik90> basically the checkbox doesn't respect the selectedIndices somehow..
<nik90> at the moment the workaround is to remove the header button and also removing the ability to press on the list item to select/deselect it
<ahayzen> maybe we need to call selected=true for the delegate?
<nik90> thereby leaving the only way to select/deselect is to use the checkbox itself
<ahayzen> i'll probably have a look tomorrow :-)
<nik90> hmm could be actually
<nik90> I will also have a look at it tomorrow
 * ahayzen is having too much fun rewriting parts of the music-app :-)
<nik90> ;P
 * ahayzen spots kalikiana has delegated his listitem bug :-)
<kalikiana> \o
<ahayzen> hehe delegated a listitem ... i'm too funny sometimes lol
<kalikiana> lol
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning dholbach
<mivoligo> hi all, I'm looking for a nice and simple example of using ContentHub. I tried the one on https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Content.index/ but it only worked with Pictures and Videos ContentType. I want to be able to import Music
<faenil> DanChapman: actually, let's move it here :)
<faenil> I'll be visiting a flat during Dekko meeting today, so I was wondering if I could help you with anything ;)
<faenil> like, if you have questions, need help, or anything like that :)
<faenil> since I won't be able to attend the meeting
<rhuddie> Elleo, hello, would you be able to give this MP for ubuntu-keyboard a review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-1467449-autopilot-key-names/+merge/262576
<dholbach> hey justCarakas
<DanChapman> faenil: sorry delivery arrived. anyway.... ok that's cool. I don't have any specific questions right now. If any come up during the meeting I'll try and grab you at some other point :-)
<DanChapman> faenil, actually quick question. What's the plans with the bottom edge component?
<DanChapman> like will it just be an empty container for developers to fill, or will it have ways to define multiple views depending on which tab is pulled up in a multicolumnview.
<snizzo> mhall119: have I to play the game to get an invite for the mx4 also if I'm a (more less) longtime app dev?
<faenil> DanChapman: afaik there will be a bottom edge hint provided in the SDK....just the hint (i.e. the button at the bottom), all thought with convergency in mind
<DanChapman> faenil: oh just the hint
<faenil> yes...there is a discussion ongoing about whether we should provide a default template for the panel as well
<faenil> it depends on our resources, we've got a lot of stuff to work on, and the bottom edge is something that should be up to the application by design
<faenil> but at the same time, it'd be good to have some default bottom edge panel template
<faenil> which covers the "normal" usecases
<faenil> DanChapman: ^
<mcphail> faenil: can I +1 that idea. The developer docs emphasise the role of the bottom edge but it isn't apparent how you actually implement one
<faenil> mcphail: because at the moment there isn't even a bottom edge hint (button, whatever) provided in the sdk, it's all up to the app
<faenil> there will be a hint, I'm just not sure whether we'll be providing a panel as well...we'd like to
<mcphail> faenil: and just about every app does it "badly" (to a greater or lesser extent) so a default panel would be good
<faenil> mcphail: most of the apps at the moment are using the same component, PageWithBottomEdge, which is not an sdk one
<DanChapman> faenil: ok great thanks. Probably easier right now that it is something custom made as dekko is still some way from moving to 1.3+. But i do agree it would be nice to have something default
<mcphail> faenil: yes
<faenil> and every app copies the qml into its project, something which we all agree is really suboptimal :D
<mcphail> faenil: absolutely, although when the UCS gets properly integrated it will be ledd of a problem
<mcphail> *less
<faenil> mcphail: it would be good to have a panel as well, we're just so packed with tasks at the moment about the convergence story that we're finding it difficult to find a slot for that as well
<DanChapman> hmm do we have SplitView as part of the sdk
<DanChapman> ahh no that QQUick Controls
<faenil> yeah that's QQC
<mcphail> Unfortunately, PageWithBottomEdge makes the pixels on either side of the hint "dead" to touch and obscures the bottom part of the UI
<snizzo> popey: same question: is there an easy way for developers to get just an invite for a mx4?
<faenil> mcphail: yes and we need a component which behaves "decently" in a convergent world anyway
<faenil> s/decently/reasonably
<mcphail> faenil: will converged desktop have bottom edge?
<faenil> mcphail: at the moment, it seems it will
<mcphail> "interesting" decision...
<faenil> it's not that easy
<faenil> everyone agrees that it's not ideal, alternatives are being researched
<Elleo> rhuddie: can do next week, away on holiday at the moment
<mcphail> faenil: I'm quite happy with important UI elements at the bottom, but it goes against the "top left" mantra we've been hearing for years
<rhuddie> Elleo, oh, no problem! enjoy.
<ogra_> mcphail, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1328 mark about the bottom edge ... "...the place you really express the single most important aspects of your application, because it’s the fastest, grooviest gesture in the book, and it’s all yours on Ubuntu."
<ogra_> mcphail, there is really no way to have something like a "translation layer" if every developer is encouraged to implement his own custom thing
<mcphail> ogra_: I quite agree it should be an SDK component. Problem is, the developer docs push the bottom edge very heavily and there isn't an easy way to implement it beyond the component from UCS. So it needs to go in to the SDK or UCS needs to become tightly integrated
<mcphail> ogra_: if it was the latter, the component in UCS would attract bug fixes
<mcphail> Best bottom edge I've used is dekko
<DanChapman> \o/
<mcphail> ha!
<ogra_> mcphail, how could it be an SDK component if we give the developer "absolute freedom" ?
<ogra_> UCS wont help either if i develop my complete own idea and dont push it to UCS
<meles> How can I purge an app on the phone?
<mcphail> ogra_: tbh, I don't see how having an SDK component for a bottom edge is any less restricting than having an SDK component for a Page. The latter still gives freedom
<mcphail> and even sabdfl's blog post imposes (voluntary) restrictions on the absolute freedom by pointing at the design guidelines
<ogra_> mcphail, well, i personally have never used the SDK at all for my QML apps ... i just throw together my QML code as it fits and push it to the store ... while the toolbar is an SDK component ... if i implement a "triangilar menu" in the bottom edge there wont be any generic way to translate that to a desktop app
<mcphail> ogra_: so having the component in the SDK isn't going to hinder you at all. Evryone is a winner!
<mcphail> ogra_: whereas it will make life easier for numpties like me
<ogra_> no, the desktop user loses, since they will have to use my "triangular menu" that is optimized for touch
<ogra_> and has no way to do a generic translation to a usable desktop thing
<mcphail> ogra_: but that is a design decision you have made...
<ogra_> because i followed the "it's all yours" paradigm we promote
<mcphail> ogra_: If you choose to avoid the SDK, you won't get the benefits of the SDK. I can't see that's a problem
<ogra_> if it isnt all mine, we need to say that ... if i can only use SDK components so it works in convergence, we need to promote that restriction ... but we don't currently
<mcphail> ogra_: difficult to promote an SDK component which doesn't exist :)
<mcphail> ogra_: the triangular menus in dekko work well on the desktop anyway
<ogra_> i'm not saying that ... i'm saying we should tell devs that they have not the ultimate freedom ... but have to operate within the SDK boundaries
<ogra_> mcphail, i meant a hypothetical triangular menu that doesnt exist and is possibly implemented in a 1000 line javascript in my app
<mcphail> ogra_: I'm all for pointing people towards the SDK. Sound's like you'll need to persuade sabdfl about that, though, as he seems to think that will stifle innovation
<ogra_> well, i think we need to make clear in our docs that it isnt all that freedom we promote currently
<ogra_> meles, press and hold the icon in the app scope and you get a "remove" option
<mcphail> ogra_: developers are going to ignore the guidance anyway. Look what happened with android, despite strict guidance on UI components
<ogra_> well, i doubt our development can go as much out of bounds as androids ... but yeah, i understand what you mean
<meles> ogra_ does this remove the cached install files? I'm having an issue with the clock app, which I build myself. Now I would like to clean it up and install it fully from the software center.
<ogra_> meles, ah, well, take a look under ~/.cache/ and ~/.cache/QML/Apps/ ... and also in ~/.config ... might well be that some data stays around there
<mcphail> and ~/.local/share
<meles> #ogra_ thanks it was indeed in ~/.cache/QML/Apps I only checked /var/cache.
<nik90> Is there a way to trigger a manual listview model refresh?
<nik90> the model I am using doesn't seem to fire the changed signal and thereby the listview is showing old data
<DanChapman> nik90: is it a qml ListModel or a QAIM based model?
<dholbach> I'll have a look at your dev.u.c MP, so I get a bit more familiar with how the importers work
<dholbach> mhall119, ^
<dholbach> mhall119, maybe you can have another look at mine later on?
<nik90> DanChapman: strangely it was a QT LocalStorage database whose data was returned as a var which was used as the listitem's model.
<nik90> DanChapman: I worked around it by converted the var into a ListModel and then feeding that to the ListView.
<nik90> s/converted/converting
<dholbach> mhall119, can you maybe give me a bit of background, so I can review the docs importer?
<dholbach> mhall119, from a fresh branch with imported docs, I can't run "manage.py import_sphinx" (api_docs.models.DoesNotExist)
<dholbach> mhall119, and ./update-apidocs.sh gives a lot of warnings/errors too
<balloons> mhall119, are you wanting me to review lp:~mhall119/developer-ubuntu-com/add-autopilot-scopes-docs?
<dpm> balloons, after seeing dholbach's reply about the clock unit tests and accessing the network... one thing I don't understand is why the tests don't fail on the core apps PPA. Even if Jenkins triggers the build... ultimately the PPA builders with no network access will do the build
<popey> nik90: Elleo any thing you can do about unsupported media types in podbird?
<popey> e.g. http://static.aboveandbeyond.nu/grouptherapy/podcast.xml contains m4a files.
<popey> which don't play
<balloons> dpm, it's unclear how the tests in trunk started failing. nik90 any insights for why trunk clock unit tests fail? In theory it simply means the last time they merged / built, they did pass. Since the tests didn't change, something else did
<Elleo> popey: don't think there's much we can do, just needs support adding in media-hub
<Elleo> popey: and iirc it's not actually that m4a is unsupported
<Elleo> popey: it's specifically m4a with jpeg streams (for cover art)
<Elleo> popey: there's a media-hub bug logged for that somewhere iirc
<Elleo> popey: an ocean o
<Elleo> oops
<Elleo> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1408681
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408681 in Media Hub "Certain m4a files with an embedded cover art jpeg stream are not playable" [High,Triaged]
<popey> haha, the guy asking me about this filed that bug :)
<Elleo> heh
<nik90> Elleo: hey did you already merge lp:~nik90/podbird/17-migrate-mainpage-listitems ?
<nik90> Elleo: if you haven't then I would recommend not doing just yet. I noticed one issue with it that I fixed locally, but haven't pushed yet. Let me do a couple more tests before it gets merged in trunk.
<Elleo> nik90: okay, haven't done anything with that one yet
<nik90> Elleo: I'm hitting this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1465582. The fix for it is to show the episode description in a dialog and change the default click behavior to play the episode.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465582 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "TrailingAction widths needs to be clamped" [High,Triaged]
<Elleo> nik90: okay, I'd like play to be the default anyway with the move to swiping to the side; otherwise the thing that people want to do most frequently seems a bit hidden
<nik90> Elleo: true I discussed this extensively with Kevin..initially we thought of showing the play button always..but then people might think that's the only button and might not know about the trailling edge actions.
<nik90> so yeah default click to play seems like a good idea.
<Elleo> okay, cool
<nik90> Elleo: alrite finished patching the branches.
<Elleo> nik90: cool
<nik90> Elleo: btw I think I might have an idea to workaround the app freeze on startup. At the moment it refreshes the list *every* time the app is started which is a bit of a waste. May be we should refresh the episodes list once every 4 hours or something.
<nik90> It doesn't fix the issue, but definitely improves the experience quite a bit I think
<Elleo> nik90: sure, sounds reasonable
<zbenjamin> nik90: hey
<zbenjamin> nik90: i hacked some example projects for ucs https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/+junk/ucstemplate
<zbenjamin> nik90: there is a qml-only case, a c++-only case and a mixed case. Only the mixed case does not completely work. Code completion somehow is broken
<nik90> zbenjamin: wow awesome
<nik90> zbenjamin: what do you mean by mixed case?
<zbenjamin> nik90: like a c++ component that also has qml files
<zbenjamin> nik90: sadly it requires some code in the plugin that is not yet released to completely work
<zbenjamin> nik90: executing won't work yet
<nik90> ah ok
<zbenjamin> nik90: but you can already see that code completion works nicely
<nik90> zbenjamin: I will try it out tomorrow morning. Looking at the code at the moment.
<zbenjamin> nik90: ok, the baseapp is just a plain app from one of our templates
<zbenjamin> nik90: the other 3 are the provided components
<nik90> zbenjamin: so you added the qml component with the correct qmldir definitions and also edited the pro file?
<zbenjamin> nik90: yeah, the important thing is that the source folders are structured correctly
<zbenjamin> nik90: they need to look like a correct qml import path
<zbenjamin> otherwise code completion breaks
<zbenjamin> thats something the component authors need to be aware of
<nik90> yes I noticed that
<nik90> zbenjamin: We can check that when they submit the component
<nik90> zbenjamin: do you know any good links to learn more about qmake?
<zbenjamin> not rly, only the qt documentation
<nik90> I tried it out with some of my new projects but at some points couldn't figure out how to inform qmake to install certain directories at a certain place
<nik90> ok
<nik90> I will check it in more detail
<zbenjamin> nik90: thats a install target
<zbenjamin> nik90: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qmake-advanced-usage.html#installing-files
<zbenjamin> nik90: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qmake-manual.html
<nik90> the qmake manual seems really well described..thnx a lot
<zbenjamin> nik90: yw
<Elleo> nik90: http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/podbird-sync.png synced from my phone to the web service :)
<Elleo> nik90: next step, getting the server to poll them all regularly and issue notifications...
<nik90> Elleo: ooooh awesome!
<Elleo> :)
<nik90> Elleo: does it use the ubuntu one account to create user accounts?
<Elleo> nik90: it just has its own accounts at the moment, will probably switch to something oauth based with future versions though
<nik90> ok. this is cool stuff.
<nik90> Elleo: btw will your server be able to handle polling and sending notifications to 2000+ users?
<nik90> I guess the common podcasts wil be polled only once while the notifications will be sent individually to each user
<Elleo> yeah, its setup so it'll poll all podcasts once and send notifications to all users subscribed to them based on that user's last update time (so they don't get notifications for things they already know about)
<Elleo> we can see how the server copes, I need to shift onto bytemarks cloud system at some point anyway which will give a bit more flexibility if we need to up the resources dedicated to it in the future
<Elleo> but in the podbird settings it also lets you specify the server address, so if it gets unsustainably large people can run their own servers as a fallback
<Elleo> (or if people have privacy concerns or similar)
<nik90> Elleo: yeah I was thinking of that since people with privacy concerns might not like sharing their subscriptions
<nik90> Elleo: also pretty sure that if it goes to the point where we cannot sustain large userbase, we could open it up for donations.
<nik90> It seems people *really* want to donate to podbird ;P
<Elleo> heh, yeah
<Elleo> we manage to run libre.fm mostly on donations
<Elleo> although there we get a lot of server stuff donated to us too
<nik90> ah
<nik90> hey you never know what will happen..people might surprise us
<Elleo> yeah, well I don't mind backing it financially myself up to a point as long as canonical keep paying me generously ;)
<nik90> haha
<Elleo> but I expect my old VM will cope with the current number of users
<Elleo> especially since they probably won't all bother registering for accounts
<nik90> Elleo: well if you want push notifications then you need a account, no?
<Elleo> yeah
<nik90> but I guess not all users might not want push notifications
<Elleo> yeah, some people just won't care enough about that to want to go through the hassle of signing up to yet another service
<nik90> true
<nik90> btw feel free to share your progress on the g+ page to generate interest
<Elleo> plus we can probably fund it by demanding that popey gives us back-handers to feature the ubuntu uk podcast as the pick of the week for all time ;)
<Elleo> good idea
<nik90> lol ... yes
<Elleo> set up a bidding war between them and bad voltage
<Elleo> then we'll be set for life
<nik90> ;)
 * nik90 adds it to his plan of world domination
<nik90> s/his/podbird
<Elleo> heh
<popey> \o/
<nik90> popey: so much fun to pull you into everything ;P
 * nik90 is curious as to when that started to happen in the community ;)
<nik90> popey, mhall119: Could you check why Podbird page shares on Ubuntu App Developer community are not visible. It only works if either me or Elleo share the post. May be its stuck in the review queue to prevent spam?
<Elleo> ah yeah, I forgot about that
<akiva_> I have returned
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-26
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<popey> Hm, Can apps prevent shell rotation, or request that they not be rotatable?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/sudoku-app/+bug/1465453 for example.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465453 in Sudoku App "Sudoku is unusable under shell rotation on a Nexus 4 (and probably others)" [Undecided,New]
<Elleo> popey: yeah, they need to set it in their .desktop file
<popey> Thinking this app should stay portrait only
<popey> oh, excellent.
<popey> is this documented somewhere
<popey> ?
<Elleo> popey: X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations=portrait
<popey> sweet, thanks
<Elleo> no problem
<karni> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this example shouldn't say in both PageHeadState's "head: searchPage.head", should it?
<karni> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadState/
<nik90> karni: it should
<nik90> karni: the head property is used to indicate which page head it belongs to. I have had some failures when not declaring that.
<karni> nik90: yes, thank you (managed to arrive at that conclusion :) )
<nik90> :)
<karni> the example also says "Click the icon", and there's none :D? and id: headerState (whereas the default one has no id, and is also sort of header state)
<karni> oh, the search icon, nvm :) coolio.
<nik90> yeah the header button icon ;)
<balloons> mhall119, I need to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/developer-ubuntu-com/add-autopilot-scopes-docs/+merge/262859 yes?
<mhall119> balloons: I think dholbach is reviewing it already
<dpm> balloons, did the question about clock tests failing in trunk get resolved?
<balloons> dpm, no, good point. I should ping nik90 again
<balloons> mhall119, perfect, I'll leave it
<nik90> balloons, dpm: I'm here
<balloons> I'd like to get that up today so I can unleash the docs and posts
<nik90> balloons, dpm: I still to need to read up on the email about the clock app test. Sry, been busy with weather app this week.
<dpm> balloons, also, thanks to bartosz, Calculator now uploads correctly to the daily PPA
<dpm> np, thanks nik90!
<balloons> ahh yes, the ppa uploads
<nik90> oh yeah ... https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-weather-app/finish-listitem-migration/+merge/263136   ..... around 700 lines of code removed..always love these kind of MPs ;)
<davmor2> popey: whats the magic ppa to install the coreapps please
<davmor2> on desktop
<popey> google core apps ppa daily
<popey> you'll find it :)
<davmor2> popey: ta
<davmor2> popey: so music-app works but reminders-app and calendar-app both fail to open :(
<davmor2> popey: Music does look lovely though :)
<popey> davmor2: on what desktop?
<davmor2> popey: yeap
<popey> no, thats not an answer
<popey> what desktop?
<popey> unity7 1504, unity8.. click.. snappy?
<davmor2> popey: amd64 vivid
<popey> any errors in ~/.cache/upstart/usual place?
<popey> might need a bug filing so we can track it.
<popey> thanks for testing
<popey> hey mihir
<davmor2> not testing I had no calendar app on my laptop so thought oh there is that ppa to install the phone app I'll grab that :)
<mihir> hey popey
<popey> oh, you left a comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1466667/+merge/262763 ...
<mihir> yeah, anyway I'll chuck mine and accept his :) doesn't make much difference
<popey> hehe
<popey> be good to land it
<davmor2> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11779423/ trying from the terminal I get this no errors in the .cache though
<popey> is this a clean install of vivid?
<davmor2> popey: it was when vivid was released yes
<mihir> popey: done
 * popey hugs mihir 
<popey> thanks mihir !
<mihir> :D
<nik90> popey: did media-hub playlist support land?
<nik90> I just read the community update email by dpm
<popey> nik90: initial version is in silo 38
<davmor2> popey: how old is the dekko in that ppa?
<nik90> popey: oh wow .. can't believe I missed that ;)
<nik90> Elleo: this might just be it ;) ^^^ media-hub playlist support
<Elleo> nik90: awesome :)
<Elleo> anyone know anything about push notifications? I'm setting both the "actions" parameter and the "persist" parameter but neither seem to have any effect
<popey> Elleo: DanChapman does I think
<Elleo> popey: okay, thanks
<popey> davmor2: very old
<popey> DanChapman: also, do you have a more up to date ppa for dekko?
<DanChapman> Elleo are you setting the "actions" parameter as an array? That one caught me out.
<DanChapman> popey: no i don't have an up to date ppa. might be worth sorting that out again at some point
<Elleo> DanChapman: yeah
<Elleo> DanChapman: this is what I'm sending: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11779882/
<Elleo> DanChapman: I'm especially surprised that persist doesn't work, since that'd seem pretty unambigious
<Elleo> instead I just get a transitory pop-up and nothing else
<Elleo> emblems also don't work either when set, but I'm less concerned about that
<DanChapman> hmm strange that looks ok to me. Although i don't think i managed to get appid:// to work for the action, and instead went with a custom handler dekko://
<DanChapman> Elleo, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/dekko/devel/view/head:/src/app/Notifications/PostalServiceWorker.cpp is where I create the push message in dekko if that's of any help.
<Elleo> DanChapman: thanks, will take a look
<Elleo> DanChapman: sorted it :) both problems were caused by me having the wrong appid, it should have been com.mikeasoft.podbird_Podbird not com.mikeasoft.podbird_podbird (capital P)
<Elleo> and that was also the cause of the emblem counter not showing up
<DanChapman> Elleo \o/ awesome
<DanChapman> I'm yet to get sound to work though
<Elleo> DanChapman: are you supplying the mp3 with your app? that'd be my guess, I haven't tried using that though (don't really want sounds for this)
<popey> ahayzen: hide! nik90 and Elleo want to steal your lovely playlist goodness!
<Elleo> heh
<ahayzen> hahahha good luck!
 * ahayzen pretends that that audio side works perfectly :-)
<popey> Ruh Roh
<ahayzen> but the UI side is all working really nicely :-) so far
<davmor2> ahayzen: don't make out like it doesn't or I'll set jhodapp on you ;)
<DanChapman> Elleo, i've tried supplying it and just setting "sound": true which the docs say should play a default sound. I need to check the source to see if it wants the file in a specific standard path or something
<Elleo> DanChapman: also, double check you're not in silent mode :P
<Elleo> DanChapman: beyond that I have no idea I'm afraid
<jhodapp> davmor2, lol
<Elleo> nik90, popey: http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/notification-test.png http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/emblem-test.png \o/ (just a pre-constructed test update from the server so far, still need to get it parsing all the podcast feeds to generate genuine updates)
<davmor2> jhodapp: man don't laugh people won't take me seriously when I threaten them with you ;)
<davmor2> jhodapp: is silo38 building?
<ahayzen> davmor2, hehe
<nik90> Elleo: awesome..btw we will need a monochrome icon of Podbird to show in the indicator-messages
 * ahayzen senses many evenings of testing ahead
<davmor2> ahayzen: haha :P
<ahayzen> we are only changing the actual part the plays audio of a music-app you know nothing important :-)
<nik90> Elleo: btw is this all server code or client code?
<jhodapp> davmor2, haha, it is already built
<davmor2> ahayzen: I repeat "HAHA"
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, no idea how to specify a different app icon, but I expect karni will know from telegram
<nik90> jhodapp: can we expect your silo 38 for vivid ... in other words for OTA-5?
<davmor2> jhodapp: Silo ready to build
<jhodapp> nik90, trying for it
<Elleo> nik90: bit of both, some client code to let the server know what its notification token is and register it with a specific user, and a little notification helper; then most of the actual json generation happens on the server and gets sent off to the push server
<jhodapp> davmor2, it was built once by Mirv...I haven't changed it since then
<davmor2> jhodapp: oh no wonder it's a wily silo
<jhodapp> yeah
<nik90> davmor2: look at you nicely mocking up for all the testing that needs to be done...may be we should get the QA to do it for us :PPPPP
<nik90> s/up/us
<davmor2> nik90: No we get it afterwards :P
<nik90> davmor2: hmm true
<nik90> Elleo: I will ask kevin for that icon and send it to you .. should be quite easy to make it.
<nik90> ahayzen: I did have a look at your branch but its too many changes for me to make out anything ;) .. . I will have to resort to checking the Qt Multimedia documentation for it
<ahayzen> nik90, and its not finished/working :-) ... and pre-victor QA
<karni> nik90: anything I can help with?
<nik90> karni: Elleo and I would like to know how to show a monochrome icon in the messaging indicator when you get a push notification.
<karni> oh, indicator message
<karni> 1 sec
<nik90> karni: Elleo is adding push notification support for Podbird!
<nik90> ahayzen: ah yes the victor QA ;)
<karni> I have this in cmakelists:
<karni> CMakeLists.txt:set(APP_SYMBOLIC_ICON "images/telegram_symbolic.svg")
<karni> I also see this:
<karni> telegram.desktop.in:X-Ubuntu-SymbolicIcon=./images/telegram_symbolic.svg
<Elleo> nik90: cool, thanks
<Elleo> karni: awesome, thanks
<nik90> Elleo: ^^
<karni> yw :)
<nik90> karni: thnx
<popey> Elleo: oooh
<popey> Elleo: so is that "there are new episodes available"?
<popey> oh man, you could also do "You liked, this, here's other shows you might like"
<popey> probably
<Elleo> popey: yeah, that's also planned; I based the server  on the GNU FM code specifically so I could easily reuse the recommendation engine I wrote for that :)
<popey> Sweet!
<Elleo> popey: and then I can use my powers for evil by getting it to always suggest my own podcasts to everyone ;)
<SturmFlut> Is anybody here using OSMScout?
<bogdan_> Is there any way to use the `Design` tab of `Qt Creator` when developing Ubuntu Phone applications?
<bogdan_> All I'm seeing in the `Design` tab is a bunch of errors: `Errors while reading typeinfo files:` ...
<bogdan_> do you folks usually use that feature of the IDE?
<SturmFlut> bogdan_: No, the "Design" tab is even supposed to be disabled when developing for Ubuntu
<SturmFlut> popey: Ping
<popey> pong
<SturmFlut> popey: Didn't somebody take one of Simon Tatham's games and port it for Ubuntu?
<SturmFlut> popey: Or was that my imagination
<popey> Robert Ancell looked at them
<popey> dunno if he ported any
<bogdan_> SturmFlut: thanks
<bogdan_> SturmFlut: I wish I had aked this yesterday
<bogdan_> *asked
<SturmFlut> popey: I remember a screenshot I think, but I don't see anything in the store
<popey> SturmFlut: https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.robert-ancell.mines
<SturmFlut> popey: That was already on the last list
<popey> ah
<mcphail> Can anyone running vivid+overlay test a .click for me to see if it runs in landscape mode?
<nik90> mcphail: sure
<mcphail> nik90: thanks - http://themcphails.uk/pong.njmcphail_0.1_armhf.click
<mcphail> nik90: the game isn't functional, but just want to see if rotation works
<SturmFlut> My understanding is that the Ubuntu messaging framework is based on Telepathy, which means that all the existing instant messaging services (like XMPP or ICQ) could be easily used as backends on the device. Is that correct?
<SturmFlut> popey: ^^
<nik90> mcphail: https://imgur.com/a/VulTh#2
<nik90> mcphail: it does force the phone to go to landscape mode
<mcphail> nik90: but doesn't get past splash screen?
<nik90> mcphail: it does, but the whole background is transparent...I barely see the ball and the slider moving
<nik90> mcphail: if you look at https://imgur.com/a/VulTh#1, you will see your app running
<mcphail> aah - some progress at least. Cheers!
<nik90> ;)
<mcphail> wonder if this is another manifestation of bug 1460149 ?
<ubot5> bug 1460149 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Visible corruption in SDL apps (Neverball, Neverputt) on Nexus 4 / Nexus 7." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1460149
<SturmFlut> Update time! http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/2015/06/27/ubuntu-app-scope-wishlist-june-2015/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-27
<Elleo> nik90: those symbolic icons look neat: http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/symbolic-notification.png in the end I had to go with the non-filled one and make it white as the notification area seems to be really strict over how it displays symbolic icons and displays all colours as white
<nik90> Elleo: ah ok. Why does it appear mirrored?
<nik90> Elleo: can you take a screenshot of it in the messaging indicator
<nik90> although that looks good as well
<Elleo> nik90: I flipped it horizontally as I thought it looked odd with the parrot looking out of the message instead of into the message
<nik90> ah yes true .. on looking closer I realized that
<Elleo> http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/notification-area.png
<Elleo> it looks pretty cute when the icon wobbles if you click on the notification
<nik90> sweet
<akiva-thinkpad> nvm; figured it out
<akiva-thinkpad> popey: is ubuntuone closed source, and is it still a thing?
<akiva-thinkpad> i thought they opensauced it
 * akiva-thinkpad should know better to wade into kubuntu drama on the /r/linux subreddit
<akiva-thinkpad> nvm
<akiva-thinkpad> hes just wrong
<comutt> Is anyone here?
<SturmFlut> comutt: Yeah, but I don't know that much about app development
<comutt> I've pulled the bzr branch: ubuntu:php5; After that bzr saied "Most recent Ubuntu version: 5.6.4+dfsg-4ubuntu6", "Packaging branch version: 5.5.0+dfsg-6ubuntu1", "Packaging branch status: OUT-OF-DATE". The latest revision 113 is outdated (year 2013). The procedure is described at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/udd-getting-the-source.html, but only tarballs are published to Launchpad, not bzr changes.
<comutt> Question: Has bzr repository been no longer updated, or hidden, or moved to somewhere?
<popey> comutt: what's the issue?
<meles> popey the latest version of your youtube app it is not useable without logging in
<popey> oh?
<popey> works here
<ahayzen> popey, sverzegnassi, when i download a document and then select open.. is there any design reason why when it opens the docviewer it doesn't open the document? instead it shows the list of docs and an import notification at the bottom (which is far to short to click on) .. I feel personally if I've said to open the document view content-hub in docview it should open it straight away?
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: o/ at the time we decided to emulate the gallery-app behaviour, which does not open the imported image. I've personally explained this decision saying that docviewer can get an import request for two reasons: 1) a document has been saved from an external app (e.g. a text editor - see EdIt features), 2) the user wants to open a document
<sverzegnassi> since we can not get the reason why a document has been imported, we decided for using the same behaviour of gallery-app
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, ok :-) .. well if that behaviour cannot be changed, could the timeout of the import notfication be increased? as i only just had enough time to notice it and partially read it before it disappeared
<popey> +1
<popey> I agree the notification could be a little longer duration
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: Sure! I've heard many people complaining about the notification, so we need a change... popey, should we ask an opinion to James at the next meeting?
<ahayzen> probably just double whatever the value of the timeout is currently would be about right
<popey> +1
<popey> personally I'd look at how long our system notifcations are on screen and aim for somewhere just under / close to that.
<popey> brb
<ahayzen> yeah :-)
<sverzegnassi> at the moment the duration of the animation is 500ms... it's too short indeed
<ahayzen> hah yeah that needs to be at least a few seconds
<sverzegnassi> i was joking, it's 2secs
<ahayzen> ~5s would probably be what i would expect
<sverzegnassi> +1
<sverzegnassi> i was thinking at the same number
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, do you want a bug report to track this?
<meles> popey I just get the login mask from google. I guess you have a google account set up under system settings -> accounts ?!
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen, may be useful for tracking the bugfixes and the changelog... however i'm going to fix it right now
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, hmm up to you, i can report one if you want? or you can just fix it :-)
<ahayzen> nik90, your issue with the listitems 1) select all 2) deselect one 3) select all ...works for me with my music-app prototype, so maybe something on your branch?
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen, haha... at the moment we can officially track the bug, but I'd wait the next meeting on Thursday for listening what the UX team think about this, because we could seriously consider to open the document automatically
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, ok i'll report one so we can track discussions and ping you the link
<sverzegnassi> in the while, I'll push a branch with the fix for the duration, it is just 2 lines...
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen ok, thanks
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, bug 1469422
<ubot5> bug 1469422 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Opening a file from content-hub should open the file or the notfication timeout should be increased" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469422
<ahayzen> nik90, you have alarmListView.selectedItems.count === alarmListView.count and i have listview.getSelectedIndices().length === listview.model.count ...  IIRC this was because you cannot access the selectedIndices list externally so I made a method in my MultiSelectListView to expose it
<ahayzen> nik90, ^^ is probably why its not working :-)
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: ok, i will mark ubuntu-ux as affected
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, thanks :-)
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, otherwise the app is looking really good :-) the only other thing i noticed was that when zooming a pdf it seemed to wait for the whole page to be rendered instead of what was just visible on the screen, i see some zoom related branches so is this known/WIP ?
<sverzegnassi> At the moment it renders the whole page, with some (ugly) timers that ensure that the current visible page will be the first page to be rendered. The zoom branches are currently a WIP, and will only fix the position of the Flickable's ContentItem while zooming. That should makes things a bit faster, since it will ensure that no other page will become visible while rendering
<ahayzen> ok thanks :-)
<sverzegnassi> TBH the branch is almost ready, but sometimes it doesn't work properly for some reason...
<ahayzen> awesome \o/ and probably magic! hehe :-)
<sverzegnassi> tracking a difference of 80-100px in a number that counts 10000px during a zoom is almost a tragedy... haha
<ahayzen> hah i bet
<nik90> ahayzen: I was able to access alarmListView.ViewItems.SelectedIndices.length outside the listview .. I did not see an error there. But I will try your way to see if that fixes the issue.
<ahayzen> nik90, you code has  alarmListView.selectedItems.count not  alarmListView.ViewItems.SelectedIndices.length though .. and yeah i had some funkiness
<nik90> ahayzen: the bug was found by mivilogo when looking through the podbird dev branch. I'm checking atm what I did there
<ahayzen> ah i was looking at clock
<nik90> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/podbird/dev-multidelete-podcast/view/head:/app/ui/PodcastsTab.qml#L104
<nik90> there in my pageheadstate, I access viewLoader.item.ViewItems.SelectedIndices.length
<nik90> viewloader.item is the loader which loads either the listview or your columnflow
<ahayzen> where is your listview code lol..
 * ahayzen is confused by deja-vuish code of podbird 
<ahayzen> oh below right..
<nik90> deja-vuish?
<ahayzen> the random files hijacked from music ;-)
<nik90> haha
<ahayzen> hmm why aren't we using UbuntuListView ...
<ahayzen> ah its add stuff we don't need right
<nik90> I'm not sure why we went for UbuntuListView over ListView...I guess its just preparing for the future where UbuntuListView will add more features I guess
 * nik90 brb
<ahayzen> hmm actually should we be using that in weather?
<ahayzen> for the expanding hour thing
<sverzegnassi> popey, I had a look at LibreOfficeKit APIs, and seems it's not currently possible to get an ODT page's size/position, but it seems to be possible e.g. with LO Impress
<sverzegnassi> It seems that ATM GNOME Documents just converts ODF documents in PDF, then it renders them through Evince. It may be a solution for ODT files, if there won't be a solution in a short time
<nik90> ahayzen: probably...I started using it where possible in weather during my commits
<ahayzen> nik90, well i mean it says it scrolls to the position of the expanded thing automatically, which is what we want, so if we aren't using it we should be :-)
<nik90> true
<ahayzen> nik90, did you figure out a way of setting the colour for bg if you drag a trailing action too far?
<nik90> ahayzen: no I haven't figured that part out :/ .. and zsombi_ is on vacation now..so cant ask him either
<ahayzen> :-/
<ahayzen> it should really be reading from the apps background-colour
<ahayzen> or just be transparent :-P
<nik90> I agree
<nik90> its so annoying that it just takes a white color that is such a contrasting color against dark backgrounds
<nik90> poor music app :P
<ahayzen> :'(
 * nik90 got sucked into the r/linux ... big mistake 
<imnichol> My qml elements seem to overlap the ones that come before them
<imnichol> e.g. in my main qml file I have a button, following by a listview, followed by another button.  When I run qmlscene they all show up at the top of the window with the 2nd button on top
<imnichol> How can I get them to appear one after another?
<nik90> imnichol: you could use a QML Column to arrange them vertically
<nik90> imnichol: if not, you can define the anchors on each of the item such a way that they don't overlap one other
<nik90> ahayzen: btw I just tested your https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-use-sdk-listitems/+merge/261328 and I can reproduce the multiselect bug I told you about.
<nik90> ahayzen: if you're online, I can walk you through it
<imnichol> nik90, thanks for the help, I tried before and failed so I figured I was barking up the wrong tree
<nik90> imnichol: if you push your code online to launchpad or github, I can help you debug it.
<imnichol> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11785697/
<imnichol> I'm just running it with qmlscene
<nik90> imnichol: give me a minute to fix it
<imnichol> Hah.  If you're going to fix it you can have as much time as you want
<nik90> imnichol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11785712/
<imnichol> nik90, so I need to have a Page element in there?
<nik90> imnichol: actually not sure..it comes as part of the default ubuntu app template..
<nik90> imnichol: let me try removing it and checking
<imnichol> FYI I'm not using qtcreator
<nik90> imnichol: it works even without the Page{} element
<nik90> imnichol: I would highly recommend Qtcreator since it helps with indentation, autocompletion and also running it on the phone. Very useful!
<nik90> that said, I notice that you use Text{}...I would recommend using Label{} instead
<imnichol> nik90, Problem is that I don't have a phone, and I haven't been able to get the emulator to to work
<nik90> since it takes into account the screen resolution and will appear correctly on all devices
<imnichol> Plus, to be honest, I didn't really feel like developer.ubuntu.com was really geared towards me
<nik90> imnichol: ah oke..its a really pity that newcomers are unable to get the emulator up and running
<imnichol> So I've been focusing on learning QML first, and then figured I'd work on learning how to use the Ubuntu specific stuff once I actually needed to
<nik90> imnichol: If you describe in a bit more detail what exactly you weren't comfortable with in developer.ubuntu.com, I can help get it across to the right people
<nik90> there are a lot of tutorials to help you get started
<nik90> that said, if you want to learn basic qml, then there are lot of tutorials in the web for that
<imnichol> I wasn't able to locate a straight up simple "here's how to do layout"
<imnichol> I usually try to mock up the UI first, so that's an important step for me
<nik90> ah yes..that's because developer.ubuntu.com is more targetted at getting started with developing ubuntu app,. while the layout stuff is basic qml knowledge which is best learnt through tutorials in the web
<imnichol> Yeah
<imnichol> It's not really a fatal flaw or anything, but I get discouraged easily if I have to go hunting for information since the time that I have for doing QML stuff is limited
<imnichol> More of a personal flow
<nik90> imnichol: the best way I learnt was to look at other people code and if I did not understand something I would refer to the online documentation at http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-listview.html for instance
<nik90> the official qt docs are as simple and descriptive as it gets
<imnichol> I see I forgot to thank you, so thank you nik90 for the assistance.  I really appreciate it
<nik90> yw :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-28
<comutt> popey: Not issue. But I have just a question about that. I wanted to trace changes because I'm using Ubuntu as a production server and I'd like to know what changes done to package. From tarball, I can use difftool, or throw them all into git repository and show diffs. But if the official ACTIVE repository is public, I can look into that.
<comutt> popey: I cannot find whether Launchpad repository is discontinued or not, within UDD documents.
<ahoneybun> DanChapman: I love the new Dekko icon :)
<ahayzen> nik90, oh i see what your issue is now :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> mhall119: bah reddit. I can't stand /r/linux sometimes
<popey> comutt: we haven't discontinued launchpad. Not sure why you'd assume it is, given we link to all our code all over launchpad.
<comutt> popey: I don't assume you discontinued Launchpad, but my thought is for "repositories". tarballs are fine, that's good. how about repository? It seems that many repositories have been updated, so I think "repositories" may be discontinued or been private only for committers, but UUD documents does not mention about it.
<comutt> oops typo: It seems that many repositories have NOT been updated, ...
<ogra_> UDD never really worked
<comutt> ogra_: got it, thank you for response!
<mcphail> nik90: ping
<mcphail> (or any other podbird devs...)
<DanChapman> Elleo ^^
<mcphail> DanChapman: can you check to confirm a bug in podbird for me (if you have it installed)?
<DanChapman> go for it
 * DanChapman grabs a phone
<mcphail> DanChapman: from the "add new podcast screen", search for Linux. Scroll down to the "Just-use-linux.com" entry. On my phone, the item "shrinks" and no proper icon appears
<DanChapman> mcphail: is this plain old podbird or podbird devel?
<mcphail> just podbird. Haven't install devel
<mcphail> *installed
<DanChapman> ack
<DanChapman> wow that was weird but kinda cool watching it shrink
<mcphail> yes - the bug is nicely animated!
<mcphail> do you have -devel installed? does it do the same there?
<DanChapman> let's see
<DanChapman> mcphail: seems fine on devel http://i.imgur.com/Q7i00sP.png
<mcphail> DanChapman: maybe it is fixed. Annoying that launchpad doesn't show you old bugs by default. I'll set the filters and trawl through
<mcphail> DanChapman: thanks for checking
<DanChapman> mcphail: np
<nik90> mcphail, DanChapman: hey guys
<nik90> let me check the bug
<nik90> wow...it actually animates despite no animations defined in the listitem? ,,. pretty cool :P
<nik90> mcphail: you wouldn't find an old bug that solves it because this wasn't detected before
<mcphail> nik90: wonder why it works in -devel?
<nik90> mcphail: I am guessing that the new listitems somehow fixed it.
<nik90> mcphail: I will keep track of this as we gear up for the next stable podbird release.
<mcphail> nik90: cool. Won't bother filing a report then
<nik90> ok
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-27
<kalikiana_> t1mp: Ready for review https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/listsAndNameSpaces/+merge/298314
<kalikiana_> (with, as I mentioned in Mumble, the caveat that it's not fully tested because I don't want to re-do everything here, which'll be done in the new api project anyway)
<t1mp> kalikiana_: cool, I'll check it
<t1mp> kalikiana_: it only checks the stuff we export to QML, right? So C++ API changes are still undetected?
<t1mp> I'm thinking what will happen for example when(if) we rename UCAction to UbuntuToolkit::Action
<mhall119> ahayzen: pong, sorry I lost power and with it my irssi backlog, but I see that you pinged me about a wallpaper contest
<mhall119> I think that's a fantastic idea
<kalikiana_> t1mp: I don't get that. Those are 3 things you mix up here. 1) UCAction, C++ class name 2) UbuntuToolkit, C++ namespace 3) Action, QML typename
<kalikiana_> What are you referring to exactly?
<ahayzen> mhall119, \o/ woo
<ahayzen> mhall119, yeah basically we were thinking of a wallpaper contest to get a set of images included into the default ubuntu image, so you don't just have that single image. ... I wondered if they could be 'convergent' images that work when cropped to portrait and when output to a landscape display
<mhall119> ahayzen: if you want to organize it, including defining rules like that, I will check on (A) prizes and (B) whether there is space on the default Ubuntu images for extra images
<ahayzen> awesome :-) like it'd be nice even if it just the /ubuntu channel images doesn't have to be the OEM ones
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ^^
<mhall119> ahayzen: let me check on space, IIRC we were pretty tight on how much more could go into the image given the partition sizes on the phones
<ahayzen> ah yeah
<ahayzen> would/could that not go into the user's partition though?
<ahayzen> like ~/Pictures
<ahayzen> i guess they are somewhere in a system folder though at the moment
<ahoneybun> I'll help with rules, and judging
<ahayzen> awesome :-)
<ahayzen> mhall119, how do we organise this sortof thing? start a wiki page somewhere detailing the rules?
<ahayzen> (assuming there is enough space on the image etc)
<mhall119> ahayzen: usually we use developer.ubuntu.com for phone related contests
<ahayzen> ah yeah
<ahayzen> but i guess we could use similar rules to how the desktop one has been run
<mhall119> yeah, using flickr to collect the entries
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahoneybun> yep flickr is great that at
<svij> ahoneybun: ahoneybun: you may also want to talk to nhaines for ideas/rules etc., since he runs the desktop wallpaper contest
<t1mp> kalikiana_: do I mix it up?
<t1mp> kalikiana_: the components.api used to have UCAction, and now it has Action. So in the MR it goes from C++ to QML name?
<ahoneybun> svij: good point ahayzen
<ahayzen> yeah good idea
<kalikiana_> t1mp: "Used to" after the namespace MR broke it you mean? This is exactly what fixed.
<t1mp> kalikiana_: my question was: Does it only check the QML API?
<t1mp> because there used to be C++ class-names in there, and now only QML.
<t1mp> hmm.. that is strange though. UbuntuToolkit is the C++ namespace and Action is the QML component name
<kalikiana_> t1mp: Let's take an example. "Ubuntu.Components.Action 1.3 1.0 0.1 UbuntuToolkit::UCAction: QtObject" The C++ class name is at the end of the list of exported QML types and versions. We do that because the C++ class leaks into Autopilot introspection - we don't actually track C++ API.
<t1mp> kalikiana_: the MR has in many places stuff like: +    property UbuntuToolkit.Action action
<t1mp> so it has CppNameSpace.QmlComponentName
<kalikiana_> Yes
<t1mp> if we track QML API, why do we have the CPP namespace?
<t1mp> it should be Ubuntu.Components.Action
<t1mp> UbuntuToolkit does not exist in QML
<t1mp> I think eventually we should track cpp api too. So we would have both UbuntuToolkit::UCAction and Ubuntu.Components.Action
<t1mp> but maybe in separate files
<kalikiana_> t1mp: Pushed a fix https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/listsAndNameSpaces/+merge/298314
<t1mp> kalikiana_: nice, thanks.
<t1mp> kalikiana_: do we not need the namespace on the right-hand side of the : for QML API?
<t1mp> kalikiana_: for example now we have Ubuntu.Components.Pickers.Dialer 1.3: StyledItem in the MR
<t1mp> should that be Ubuntu.Components.Pickers.Dialer 1.3: Ubuntu.Components.StyledItem
<t1mp> or is that useless?
<kalikiana_> t1mp: That'd be an enhancement... in theory it could be useful if the parent is from another module, so I might say, iff it came from another module the parent should be shown
<kalikiana_> (Rule of thumb is usually, include what's necessary, avoid redundancy)
<t1mp> Ubuntu.Layouts.Layouts 1.0 0.1 ULLayouts: Item
<t1mp> kalikiana_: Item comes from the QtQuick module
<kalikiana_> Right. So in theory it's ambiguous and should probably say QtQuick.Item
<t1mp> Ubuntu.Components.ListItems.Empty 1.3: AbstractButton
<t1mp> kalikiana_: ^ also that one. AbstractButton is in Ubuntu.Components, not in Ubuntu.Components.ListItems
<kalikiana_> Yes
<t1mp> perhaps it is the easiest to list the full import
<t1mp> or namespace
<t1mp> how do we call it in QML?
<kalikiana_> Nothing is easy here. :-)
<kalikiana_> Type system is everything but
<kalikiana_> t1mp: QML has no namespaces
<t1mp> ok, maybe not the easiest. But always listing the full namespace is the least ambiguous
<t1mp> ok, maybe not the easiest. But always listing the full import string is the least ambiguous
<t1mp> like that then?
<t1mp> how do you call the prefix for the Component  name?
<kalikiana_> that's the module name. you import either all classes by their name or using "as" with a custom prefix (which looks like a namespace in C++ does)
<kalikiana_> but essentially the types are dumped freeform into the typesystem
<kalikiana_> for example "import Ubuntu.Components" is the module, if there's a conflict with another module, your problem
<t1mp> ah, ok module name then :)
<kalikiana_> I'd never call it a namespace because it really doesn't work like one
<kalikiana_> t1mp: Mind filing a bug for including the name of the module of parent classes?
<t1mp> sure
<kalikiana_> Thanks
<t1mp> huh, Ubuntu.Layouts.Layouts 1.0 0.1 ULLayouts: Item is correct?
<t1mp> I didn't notice ULLayouts before
<t1mp> yeah it is ULLayouts.
<ahayzen> mhall119, i wonder if there isn't enough space, if we could create a click or zip file that the user could download a 'pack' of photos which is then imported into the settings app ... as a fallback plan
<t1mp> kalikiana_: perhaps we should show the namespace for the C++ parents?
<t1mp> kalikiana_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1596601
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1596601 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Show the module of the parent component in components.api" [Undecided,New]
<t1mp> kalikiana_: another one,
<t1mp> -    readonly property UbuntuToolkit.QQuickMimeData data
<t1mp> 246	+    readonly property MimeData data
<t1mp> kalikiana_: MimeData is not in a module/
<t1mp> ?
<t1mp> also the newData() function after that
<kalikiana_> t1mp: MimeData comes from Ubuntu.Components - although it's perfectly possible it's not there because it was hard to do
<kalikiana_> (I probably wouldn't have seen a need to include if it's the same module, but I don't think it was a very specific decision to do or avoid)
<t1mp> kalikiana_: there are more issues, I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/listsAndNameSpaces/+merge/298314
<kalikiana_> t1mp: The syntax hasn't changed at all. If it *looks* confusing that's not a bug or regression in the context of this branch.
<kalikiana_> t1mp: Re "<UbuntuToolki>" list parsing. That's exactly what I'm fixing.
<kalikiana_> t1mp: the description of AlarmModel.get used to be this before the namespaces came into the picture, thus no regression "function UCAlarm* get(int index)"
<kalikiana_> You found a bug, though: "signal dragDirectionChanged(UCBottomEdge direction)" is not fixing the regression.
<kalikiana_> why is the module name missing here? -> it was never there ;-)
<kalikiana_> "function QQuickMimeData* newData()" is also not a regression
<kalikiana_> t1mp: So in summary, you found 2 genuine bugs (regressions caused by namespaces they weren't fixed), I recorded the reasoning in a comment and will investigate.
<t1mp> kalikiana_: okay, thanks.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-28
<NikT> Hello, wanting to create my first app for iOS and android. Any pointers would be much appreciated
<kalikiana> bzoltan: The header fix. It seems to build fine locally, as usual we'll need to see if Jenkins agrees with that. https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/verbatimNamespaces/+merge/298519
<ahoneybun> mm I wish it was easy to change names on existing projects
<ahoneybun> anyone used github to host from the SDK?
<DanChapman> ahoneybun, not sure what you mean by "anyone used github to host from the SDK?" do you mean does anyone use github for their Ubuntu apps kind thing??
<NikT> need help with iOS app design
<ahoneybun> DanChapman: I mean is there a plugin to host on Github vs LP?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-29
<ahoneybun> appdevs
<ahoneybun> when I select a item from a model have it be stored
<bzoltan> kalikiana: only if Jenkins would approve it :)
<NikT> need help developing iOS app, would anyone provide some advice
<DanChapman> ahoneybun, still not entirely sure what you mean :-D QtCreator has plugins for bazzar, git ,mercurial, subversion and CVS. You can use which ever you prefer.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-30
<t1mp> kalikiana: do you agree with me adding foregroundColor and backgroundColor to ActionBarStyle? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1597774
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1597774 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Give ActionBar a configurable foreground and background color in the style" [Undecided,New]
<kalikiana> t1mp: Will the color be used for the overflow menu as well? Or will there be a separate style for that?
<kalikiana> It makes sense to me, but it'd be good to consider the long term plans
<t1mp> kalikiana: yes, could be used for the overflow menu
<t1mp> wait, I forward you an e-mail with a video
<t1mp> kalikiana: I mailed you a video for the toolbar design
<t1mp> it has icon scrolling, no toolbar. That's what I'm working on now.
<t1mp> and if it works well, maybe this pattern will be used in other places also.. so there may be a small chance that it'll replace the overflow panel.
<t1mp> kalikiana: I could implement it for the actions that are directly in the actionbar now, and later extend it to the overflow
<kalikiana> t1mp: Right, in that use case there's no overflow. My thought was more precsely that the ActionBarStyle applies to both kinds of action bar, and one of them has overflow. And for example once we have an Action that can be active/selected/checked it could use colors in either the bar or the overflow. In other words, do we re-use the same style, or do we duplicate the properties?
<kalikiana> Since the overflow is a part of another component it's not obvious how you'd access its StyleHints.
<t1mp> kalikiana: right. It is in the OverflowPanel. We should make that configurable too somehow
<t1mp> kalikiana: the overflow panel might have (slightly) different colors than the ActionBar itself
<t1mp> so if we want properties to configure that, we'd need to add more properties in addition to the foregroundColor and backgroundColor
<t1mp> kalikiana: but perhaps just to the style in the theme, not in Styles since the ScrollingActionBarStyle has no overflow
<t1mp> and if the overflow would disappear in the future, we have those unused properties there
<t1mp> kalikiana: we also have defaultNumberOfSlots, overflowIconName, overflowIconSource and overflowText which would be useless if we drop the overflow panel.
<t1mp> femma: hello :)
<t1mp> femma: do you have an opinion on that^?
<t1mp> kalikiana, femma: I propose to add the foregroundColor and backgroundColor to the ActionBarStyle now, but not to add properties for configuring the overflow.. yet.
<t1mp> kalikiana: or do you know of a request for that from app developers?
<kalikiana> t1mp: It's needed for selectable actions, and also section headers, in the overflow
<kalikiana> That's not new, I'm just bringing it into this context since you're working on the style.
<kalikiana> Right now that's not going to be dropped, rather the opposite, we need apps to use it once it can support all use cases.
<kalikiana> t1mp: That's bug 1594281 btw
<ubot5> bug 1594281 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Can't override overflow menu delegate in ActionBar" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1594281
<t1mp> oh, right.
<t1mp> kalikiana: I'm working on a separate style ScrollingActionBarStyle mainly.
<t1mp> kalikiana: I think we should wait here to see what design says
<t1mp> which features the overflow should have
<t1mp> maybe we'll need to expose the full OverflowPanel for the ActionBar, and probably introduce an OverflowPanelStyle too.
<t1mp> I'm not sure how we can expose that though as part of the style. If we could have something like StyleHints { panel.foregroundColor: "green" } etc that would be cool.
<t1mp> hmz.. but ActionBar won't always have a style with an panel.
<t1mp> only the current default ActionBarStyle has it, but the scrolling one won't.
<t1mp> kalikiana: perhaps we need a separate component for the scrolling ActionBar?
<t1mp> the thing that we call 'toolbar'...
<t1mp> but it has the same API, just a different UX/style.
<t1mp> well we have that with the CheckBox and Switch too. So I guess it is ok to have two components.
<kalikiana> t1mp: s/won't/doesn't right now/ considering it almost looks like tabs now, which could easily grow a button showing all items ;-)
<t1mp> kalikiana: what do you think of an ActionBar and Toolbar component?
<kalikiana> t1mp: I don't agree right now that they are distinct components.
<t1mp> kalikiana: you imagine an ActionBar that has scrolling AND a panel?
<t1mp> kalikiana: CheckBox and Switch are different components too
<t1mp> kalikiana: the styles will need different API. Specifically, the ActionBarStyle needs properties for configuring the panel, and the toolbar does not.
<kalikiana> t1mp: Well, CheckBox and Switch are identical. The styles are different.
<kalikiana> Pretty much the same as we have with the action bars
<t1mp> kalikiana: yes, that's what I meant. But it means that we will have a Toolbar component
<t1mp> even though the implementation will be Toolbar: ActionBar { styleName: "ToolbarStyle" }
<kalikiana> t1mp: As I said the "toolbar" almost looks like notebook tabs and could theoretically have a menu button as well. I don't see why that would never happen.
<t1mp> it is a scrolling list of action items
<kalikiana> So?
<kalikiana> If you have 100 maybe you don't want to scroll.
<t1mp> if it'll have an overflow then we should have just one ActionBar component that can have both scrolling and an overflow
<t1mp> kalikiana: so, I'll propose for now,
<t1mp> kalikiana: add foregroundColor and backgroundColor to Styles/ActionBarStyle. Those properties will be useful in any case,
<t1mp> kalikiana: implement the toolbar only as a separate style in the theme (ScrollingActionBarStyle). No changes (yet) in ActionBar API or in Styles/ActionBarStyle.
<t1mp> kalikiana: then we and the designers can use the toolbar for a while and see how well it goes, and they can then see if we will unify the ActionBar and toolbar, or they will diverge more.
<t1mp> perhaps indeed maybe we'll end up with an ActionBar that can have overflow and scrolling at the same time.
<t1mp> so that means if apps want to use the toolbar, they'll have to put ActionBar { styleName: "ScrollingActionBarStyle" }.
<t1mp> kalikiana: hmm.. seems like we need 'labs' for the theme ;)
<kalikiana> t1mp: Hmmm what would happen if we removed the style? Would it fallback to the default ActionBarStyle?
<kalikiana> In that case it wouldn't be so bad
<kalikiana> But I don't know off head what'll happen
<t1mp> if we just remove it it will break I think. But we can easily create ScrollingActionBarStyle that basically links to ActionBarStyle if needed
<t1mp> kalikiana: right, they have the same functionality, but different UX.
<t1mp> kalikiana: if the scrolling actionbar becomes super popular it would even be possible to make that the default style and then all headers will have the scrolling
<kalikiana> t1mp: Sure. My thought was, if we consider this an experimental UX design, and it's not in the public Styles API, and it ends up being dropped, falling back to a regular ActionBar wouldn't break apps.
<kalikiana> If it's a Toolbar component aliasing ActionBar it's about the same pain as a style alias.
<kalikiana> Assuming we wind up maintaining it anyway
<kalikiana> t1mp: So... if we only have a different style, we still end up making it public API, which means it makes no difference in the end.
<t1mp> why we make it a different API?
<kalikiana> t1mp: Public, not different.
<t1mp> only the styles in Styles/ are stable. We can change the APIs in Themes that are not in Styles
<t1mp> anyway the API can be the same, except for the styleName
<kalikiana> t1mp: You said it yourself, we'd end up with an alias for the style if we dropped it.
<t1mp> yes
<kalikiana> t1mp: The only alternative would be, if it was possible to give a styleName that can fallback to the default if it's missing.
<t1mp> for the app developer the result would be the same as when we create an alias style
<kalikiana> Yes
<kalikiana> t1mp: I'd say let's go Switch style, it's easier for app devs.
<t1mp> with Switch style you mean introduce a Toolbar component?
<kalikiana> Yes
<kalikiana> Same component, different style
<t1mp> you mean a new component that inherits from the other component.
<t1mp> for me, same component different style is ActionBar { styleName: "ScrollingActionBarStyle" } while new component is Toolbar { }
<t1mp> note that if we have a new component we also need to introduce a new ComponentStyle to configure the colors
<t1mp> kalikiana: I could add the new Toolbar component to Ubuntu.Components.Labs
<kalikiana> t1mp: That would be nobody can use it right now. Is that what you want?
<t1mp> they could use it from labs
<kalikiana> No released app can use Labs.
<t1mp> then how do we properly test new components?
<kalikiana> With test cases...
<kalikiana> If you want to release an app regardless of API changes you must bundle.
<kalikiana> t1mp: Labs is defined as, can and will break at any time, ergo you can't use it in the stable release of an app.
<t1mp> actually,
<t1mp> we have the Toolbar component
<t1mp> which combines two ActionBars (one for the delete button, and the other one with multiple actions on the right side)
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> we can just keep that Toolbar, and set the style of the ActionBar that is on the right.
<t1mp> so the app developer does not even have to set the styleName
<t1mp> that's basically the Toolbar that we discussed here, but a slightly less thin layer over the ActionBar because it contains the ActionBar, not inherits from it.
<t1mp> it mimics the API that we have for the PageHeader.
<t1mp> sorry I forgot about this Toolbar component.
<t1mp> so I don't need to change any API. Just add the foregroundColor and backgroundColor to the ActionBarStyle.
<t1mp> and when you're using Toolbar, you will automatically get the scrolling instead of overflow.
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: I have pictures that I could summit to that contest!
<t1mp> kalikiana: so I can introduce the ScrollingActionBarStyle (same API as ActionBarStyle), and use that by default in the Toolbar that already exists.
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, \o/
<ahoneybun> I took them on the OPO so legally I can summit them
<ahoneybun> I have rights on them
<ahoneybun> right?
<kalikiana> t1mp: Okay, even simpler
<t1mp> kalikiana: ok. I'll work on that. I'll first have an MR to add the color properties to ActionBarStyle and a second MR that adds the ScrollingActionBarStyle in the theme and that updates Toolbar to use it.
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: I'm thinking https://www.flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/27572569546/in/album-72157669534030306/
<ahoneybun> this one
<kalikiana> t1mp: Sounds good
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, awesome :-)
<t1mp> flickr puts ads inbetween the photos now :s
<t1mp> oh what has become of this world? ;)
<t1mp> wtf.. and my flickr account disappeared
<t1mp> I didn't use it for a year or so and I was planning to quit it.. but it is strange that it disappears without contacting/warning me about it.
<ahoneybun> odd
<ahoneybun> UT does not scale nicely
<ahoneybun> wallpapers anyway
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: your mainView.location way does work
<ahoneybun> but I can't get it to do what I want
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, \o/ .... /o\
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18185579/
<ahoneybun> that's the issue
<ahoneybun> onClicked needs to set the mainView.location
<ahayzen> onClicked: { mainView.location = model.id }  or model.name or something?
<ahoneybun> let's see
<ahoneybun> no wait
<ahoneybun>  locationModel.selectedIndex = index
<ahoneybun> that picks from the List
<ahoneybun> I've changed the index thing
<ahayzen> yup you have like two listmodels IIRC
<ahayzen> so you could either put one in the mainview instead, or whenever you set the index, ensure that your location property is updated
<ahayzen> and then make sure it reads the location when it starts
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> never is simple here with QML
<ahayzen> heh
<ahayzen> i would probably have one central ListModel for your locations inside the mainview
<ahoneybun> well the locationModel is needed to display the API output
<ahoneybun> I don't want it in the mainview
<ahoneybun> keep this in the Settings.qml
<ahayzen> isn't the other page reading from the locations as well?
<ahoneybun> I can't just have it onClicked and that gets set to mainView.location?
<ahoneybun> I've removd it
<ahayzen> yeah you can do that
<ahayzen> ah ok
<ahoneybun> I want to keep the main.qml clean of that
<ahayzen> maybe just do ... onClicked: { mainView.location = model }
<ahoneybun> use settings.qml to search and set the location then the main.qml will display that
<ahayzen> and make sure the property in the mainview is like ... property var location;
<ahayzen> then you'll be able todo mainView.location.name or mainView.location.id etc to get the current one
<ahoneybun> well you put it as string but I can change it
<ahayzen> then in the settings page you need it to set the correct selectedIndex when it loads
<ahoneybun> !!!
<ahoneybun> well that worked
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> mm it is not storing it for the next launch
<ahoneybun> will need a way to tell the user to go to settings
<ahoneybun> so city and zip code search works this way
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahayzen> yeah to store it...you'll need to put that location property inside a Settings {} object as we tried before
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahayzen> but remember you have something already called Settings so rename the import to like QtSettings
<ahoneybun> well using a new zip will kinda limit api calls
<ahayzen> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.5/Qt.labs.settings.Settings/
<ahoneybun> popey: your site is down
<ahayzen> but do like "import Qt.labs.settings 1.0 as QtSettings" ... and then QtSettings {}
<ahoneybun> in the Settings.qml
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> mm QtSettings cannot be used as a type
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: I might have to start making a Icon finally lol
<ahayzen> hehe :-)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, i mean to store your mainView.location you could use the Qt.labs.settings for that... anyway gotta run
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> mm my Nexus 7 does not want to work with the SDK
<ahoneybun> but the N4 does
<ahoneybun> seems it is not adding the Kit right
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/uCycle/blob/master/uCycle/uCycle.png
<ahoneybun> ^
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-01
<ahayzen> t1mp, o/ any idea what might be causing this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1597843 ... the bug reporter says that the pull to refresh is translated in the UITK, but not when using the weather-app? we have 1.3 imports .. the only other thing i can think is the translations were done after ota11 or something?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1536357 in Ubuntu Weather App "duplicate for #1597843 "Pull to refresh" and "Release to refresh" are untranslatable" [Undecided,Invalid]
<t1mp> "Pull to refresh..." was in the .pot file for UITK in november 2015 (maybe also before that)
<t1mp> ahayzen: so in the weather app you don't have that string? It is all UITK?
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah we don't http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot/view/head:/app/ui/LocationPane.qml#L131
<t1mp> we have a Label with         text: releaseToRefresh ? i18n.tr("Release to refresh...") : i18n.tr("Pull to refresh...")
<ahayzen> it is here bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/1.3/PullToRefreshStyle.qml#L28
<t1mp> I don't see issues with the code, so I don't know why it does not work
<ahayzen> t1mp, the only thing i can think is if the simplified chinese translation was not made until recently?
<ahayzen> otherwise, i not sure why it shouldn't be translated
<t1mp> end of 2015 it seems (from bzr qblame zh_CN.po)
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> weird
<t1mp> yes, strange
<t1mp> kalikiana: ^do you have any ideas why Pull to refresh... is not translated in weather app?
<t1mp> ahayzen: does the weather app use the default theme (Ambiance)?
<ahayzen> hmm
<t1mp> actually, the other themes don't have a special PullToRefreshStyle, so it fallsback to that one anyway
<ahayzen> t1mp, i don't think it specifies one
<ahayzen> i should see if this is reproducible on my device as well, and maybe ask the reporter if they see the same in other apps or not
<t1mp> right
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks for confirming that it 'should' work :-)
<t1mp> np.
<t1mp> but I use my phone in English so I didn't test the translations a lot
<ahayzen> yeah same
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: around?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, busy at the moment, but maybe later ;-)
<ahoneybun> just wanted to you to see a png
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/uCycle/blob/master/uCycle/uCycle.png
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, o/ that image looks cool, should work with rounded corners as well :-) only thing is maybe the bike could be a bit bigger to emphasize that it is a cycling app
<ahoneybun> yea that is the problem lol
<ahoneybun> it does look nice on the device
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/27740788770/in/dateposted-public/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, hehe yeah does look cool :-)
<ahoneybun> thanks :)
<ahoneybun> all in GIMP
<ahoneybun> also ahayzen https://www.flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/27918818862/in/dateposted-public/
<ahayzen> hehe, ahoneybun have you tried inkscape before as well?
<ahayzen> and yeah that sortof thing would be cool, i wonder if mhall119 found out if there is enough space on the device/image ?
<ahoneybun> I have not heard from him
<ahoneybun> he's posting on G+ about his internet being out
<ahoneybun> so he is using his N4 as his computer
<ahayzen> ah lol
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: I have messed with it a bit
<ahoneybun> made a example of DVD cover for Kubuntu 15.04
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, inkscape allows for vector based drawings, so they don't pixelate when you zoom in... aka svg's
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> just so used to GIMP I guess
<ahoneybun> this motorcycle is going very well I think'
<ahayzen> hehe GIMP is cool though :-)
<mhall119> ahayzen: so there is very little space left in the device images, we could maybe add a few extra images, but not many
<mhall119> it was suggested that we could instead provide a click package with more images, and use content-hub to set them to the background
<ahayzen> mhall119, ok ... hmm what do you think of the other idea of like supplying them in a click package
<ahayzen> yah :-)
<mhall119> it's easier to do, but not as nice of a user experience
<ahayzen> yeah
<mhall119> and as ahoneybun said, I'm working from my phone today, no internet at home
<mhall119> in fact, I had to start up irssi on a remote server just to get back on IRC
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> mhall119, did you try chatter from the store?
<ahayzen> ah but you probably hit OOM and then it'll disconnect
<mhall119> ahayzen: I tried it, but it would't connect to freenode
<ahayzen> ah weird
<mhall119> my 3g data connection isn't great
<mhall119> I suspect that, combined with dekko, telegram and others competing for bandwidth, was the problem
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/27741105920/in/dateposted-public/
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> also mhall119 too XD
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah that looks better!
<ahoneybun> awesome
<ahoneybun> might need the bike black to stick out better
<ahoneybun> maybe
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: I was testing the idea of using the bottom edge to bring up settings
<ahoneybun> but it does not show up on the SDK but on the device
<ahoneybun> I LOVE this icon
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-03
<aquarius_> appdevs: how do I find which directory a scope is allowed to read from?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-07-01
<pawelQ13> hay
